# Bistrot des canards > Canard Café > [Société] Le topic des cryptomonnaies : Bitcoin, Litecoin, Dogecoin ...

## tenshu

C'est assez bizarre qu'il n'y ait pratiquement aucune discussion sur les cryptomonnaies.
Vous voici donc dans l'antre de la bête.

Quelques liens avant que je fasse un post de présentation décent :

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptocurrency http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/bitcoin


Qu'est ce qu'une crypto monnaie ?




Comment fonctionne le protocole ?
- Conférence en 3 parties : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzvr0Ge6i7c

Bitcoin :

Site officiel
- https://bitcoin.org/fr/

Clients
- Selection officielle : https://bitcoin.org/fr/choisir-votre-porte-monnaie

----------


## znokiss

Y'a un canard qui s'est amusé à miner d'après son retour dans ce topic épique.

----------


## tenshu

> Y'a un canard qui s'est amusé à miner d'après son retour dans ce topic épique.


Oula, le monsieur est spécial.  ::o: 
On se lance pas dans le minage sans avoir bien calculé son coup à l'avance.  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'comprends rien à son topic d'ailleurs.
 Il "mine" avec son nouveau matos de luxe inutile ? C'est quoi des Litecoin ? Une nouvelle variante du truc avec Bite dedans ?

----------


## kilfou

Depuis qu'un palouf de WoW lui a piqué sa copine, il a perdu la tête.  :Emo:

----------


## tenshu

Les litecoin sont une monnaie complètement à part des bitcoin.
2 différences :
- le nombre de litecoin émis qui est bien plus important
- l'utilisation d'un algo de chiffrement différent qui empêche de créer des puces dédié au minage

En gros le bitcoin est l'or de ce système, les litecoin l'argent.
Et les dogecoin sont une copie des litecoin mais seront 30 milliards sur le marché au bout d'un an et il y aura ensuite 15 millions émis par an. C'est un peu les pièces rouges des crypto monnaies, idéal pour les mini transactions.

----------


## Zevka

Quelqu'un a déjà fait la blague sur les coincoin ?

----------


## Anon26492

J'aime bien les dogecoins parce que y'a un doge.

----------


## roysummer

Vrais reconnaissent vrais.

----------


## tenshu

> J'aime bien les dogecoins parce que y'a un doge.


Good shibe  :Cigare: 
See you on the moon.

----------


## Aghora

Je me souviens de la discussion que vous avez eu avec Darkath sur le bitcoin : "non ce n'est pas un Ponzi".

Lui, pense que si : http://finance.blog.lemonde.fr/2014/...-ponzi-scheme/

----------


## znokiss

> Je me souviens de la discussion que vous avez eu avec Darkath sur le bitcoin : "non ce n'est pas un Ponzi".
> 
> Lui, pense que si : http://finance.blog.lemonde.fr/2014/...-ponzi-scheme/


Cet article est bien bien moisi et le titre mensonger. 
Il mélange des faits percutants mais n'ayant pas vraiment de rapport : 

- l'évaluation du BC est monté en super flèche depuis l'automne 2013
- le PDG *d'une bourse de bitcoins* (et non pas le créateur) a été arrêté pour blanchiment
- la valeur du BC s'est écroulée suite à la fermeture d'une bourse au Japon
- mises en garde diverses de gouvernements qui n'y captent rien

Breaking News : une monnaie virtuelle dont le prix est fixé par ceux qui veulent bien le payer est volatile  ::o:  ::o: 

Quand tu lis ça : 


> Des « miniers », qui produisent les bitcoins pour des montants dérisoires, ont fait fortune et des spéculateurs et trafiquants de tout poil se sont mis à l'œuvre.


 c'est de la belle phrase de merde où on mélange le geek qui mine avec sa carte graphique et les gros spéculateurs qui s'amusent avec l'achat-revente. "Trafiquants de tout poil".. :fear:

Le Ponzi, c'est appâter des gens en leur refilant une partie du fric des premiers arnaqués, etc. Je ne vois rien de tout ça dans ce qu'il raconte. 

Bref, j'ai l'impression que du gros caca.
Je précise que je ne mine ni ne possède de Bitcoin. C'est juste que m'y intéresse par curiosité.

----------


## Daedaal

> J'comprends rien à son topic d'ailleurs.
> * Il "mine" avec son nouveau matos de luxe inutile ?* C'est quoi des Litecoin ? Une nouvelle variante du truc avec Bite dedans ?


Même pas... Il est venu avec une demande de conseil sur une config complétement déconnante et a réussi l'exploit de revenir se vanter qu'il n'avait absolument pas suivi les recommandations qui lui avaient été données et tout fier de nous expliquer que son usine à gaz lui permettait de miner du bitcoin pour 180€ tous les mois...
i7 + tri-crossfire + RAM + alim... Même sans compter la conso électrique il n'est pas prés de revoir la thune qu'il a investi inutilement pour gagner 3fps dans StarCitizen.

Surtout qu'il ne doit pas jouer beaucoup avec sa bécane si elle passe son temps à miner...

----------


## weedkiller

> Le Ponzi, c'est appâter des gens en leur refilant une partie du fric des premiers arnaqués, etc. Je ne vois rien de tout ça dans ce qu'il raconte. 
> 
> Bref, j'ai l'impression que du gros caca.
> Je précise que je ne mine ni ne possède de Bitcoin. C'est juste que m'y intéresse par curiosité.


Ben si j'ai bien compris, le nombre de bitcoin est fixe. Il est donc de plus en plus rare et de plus en plus difficile à miner. Cela favorise donc les premier entrants au détriment de ceux qui arrivent maintenant. Et j'imagine que mécaniquement la "valeur" du bitecoin doit augmenter avec cette raréfaction et rendre plus "riche" les premiers entrants. De même que si de plus en plus de personne sont prêtes à accorder de la valeur à cette monnaie, celle ci augmente encore. Bref, c'est peut être pas un ponzi, mais il y a un intérêt pour les possesseurs de bitcoin à ce que beaucoup de gens minent et justifient la monnaie.

(Surtout que maintenant les mineurs, c'est même plus des fpga, c'est des chip dédiés, et c'est pas avec ta carte graphique que tu vas réussir à les battre).

----------


## tenshu

Weedkiller, ce que tu décris est vrai pour ... tous les investissements. Tu décris juste une inflation spéculative :smile:

Comme je l'avais dit c'est pas un Ponzi pour la raison simple que ce n'est pas PAS le capital des primo accédants qui vient donner de la valeurs aux BTC de ceux des anciens détenteurs.
C'est la valeur spéculative du BTC qui augmente sous la demande.
Pour faire une plus valu les possesseurs de BTC doivent les revendre à la hausse, il ne détiennent plus la valeur et un BTC miné au départ n'a aucune différence avec le BTC miné dans leur précédente.

Et puis le BTC est monté à +1100$ et aujourd'hui c'est quoi 600$ ? L'inflation a du plomb dans l'aile  ::ninja:: 

Sinon sur l'actu des *dogecoin* :
- Le network a forké hier, a cause de la database utilisée dans le client jusqu'a la V1.5, un block faisait quasiment 1MB est a été rejeté. Inutile de dire que la communauté a flippé sur le coup  ::ninja:: 
- Le créateur du Ð s'est vu proposé 500K$ pour céder la gestion du code du dogecoin, il a refusé par ce que "fuck that".


Sinon j'ai créé un Doge papercraft :



Le lien de download est dans la description de l'album.
Et si vous voulez me tipper le lien est dans le template.
Much thank very generous!

----------


## Anon26492

DAT DOGE  ::wub:: 

http://ledracapital.com/blog/2014/2/...-out-worldwide

----------


## Mepeanuts

Je découvre le sujet, ça m'intrigue et la page wikipédia ne m'a pas franchement éclairé, en des termes simples quand on est ni économiste ni ingénieur, comment ça marche?
Comment on crée une bitcoin, comment on la mine, et surtout comment ça se convertit en devise normale?

----------


## Lazyjoe

Les bitcoin ne sont pas créés, ils "existent" et sont en  quelque sorte cachés dans un ensemble de données cryptées. Le minage consiste à décrypter les données pour trouver les bitcoins qui y sont cachés. Après le système est fait en sorte que la difficulté pour trouver les bitcoins augmente exponentiellement de sorte à ce qu'on en trouve de moins en moins malgré la matériel de plus en plus performant.

Après pour la conversion, ça s'achète et se vend comme n'importe quelle devise (bon dans des endroits un peu spécialisés vu que ce n'est pas une devise "courante").

----------


## tenshu

> Je découvre le sujet, ça m'intrigue et la page wikipédia ne m'a pas franchement éclairé, en des termes simples quand on est ni économiste ni ingénieur, comment ça marche?
> Comment on crée une bitcoin, comment on la mine, et surtout comment ça se convertit en devise normale?


Regarde la vidéo dans le premier post.

En très rapide.
A chaque fois que des gens font des transactions elles sont inscrites dans un "block" de transaction toutes les x minutes.
Ces blocks sont minés par les mineurs grâce à leur machine CPU-GPU ou autres puces plus efficaces.
En gros le minage consiste à prendre les transactions et à essayer de leur faire correspondre une clé, lorsque un mineur la découvre par hasard on dit qu'il a fait un "share". 

Lorsque un block est terminé le ou les mineurs de ce block se partagent une récompense pour leur travail, proportionnelle à leur share, dans la monnaie considérée. En gros les mineurs sont ceux qui valident toutes les transaction du système.

Cette récompense est fixée dans l'algo de la monnaie.
On sait donc exactement quand et combien de coin sont distribués à un instant T.

Pour la conversion ce sont des valeurs purement spéculatives donc leur valeur ne repose sur rien de tangible.
On peut les acheter sur des places d'échanges, auprès de revendeurs ou même en main propre via localBitcoins par exemple.


J'ai ajouté quelques ressources à l'arrache sur les dogecoin.

----------


## Kamikaze

ah ouais

----------


## Anon26492

Euh...
Au prix du BC, s'il y avait une faille elle serait déjà exploitée hein.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça se trouve elles le sont déjà et le fait est qu'elles peuvent être invisible au yeux du système de protection utilisé. 

Faut pas sous-estimer la fainéantise des particuliers et le fait que si la faille devient évidente le bitcoin perd toute sa valeur pour les entités plus grosses que le particulier. Quelqu'un qui donne de la valeur au bitcoin a tout intérêt à masquer les failles ou à ne pas les exploiter.

Tu peux utiliser du torche cul comme monnaie. C'est reproductible mais tant que les gens veulent de ton torche cul il a de la valeur.

Après le reste c'est de l'économie.

Si en essence ton torche cul a aucune valeur, si tout le monde l'utilise et refuse d'en trouver les failles il conservera sa valeur. 

Mais en terme cryptographiques et de systèmes de protection suffit d'étudier le protocole pour voir des failles évidentes de création et de reproductibilité pour cette monnaie.

---------- Post added at 23h51 ---------- Previous post was at 23h49 ----------

De même que la monnaie est censée remplacer le troc, le jour ou y'aura plus de poisson tu pourras toujours te moucher dans ton pognon, c'est pareil. Ça demeure spéculatif et protégé par sa propre spéculation, pas par un système hypothétiquement sans faille.

----------


## tenshu

Tu penses à quoi Kamikaze ?
Y'a un certain nombre de "weakness" listées ici : https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Weaknesses

La seule "vraie" faiblesse est celle du 51%.
Si une entité est capable de contrôler plus de 50% de la puissance de calcul du réseau, il peut fortement foutre la merde.
Mais qui peut se payer 50% du hashrate du BTC ou même de plus petites crypto currencies ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est à celle là que je pensais, concernant le réseau, et à celles listées dans "Sybil". Après pour moi ça implique nécessairement d'autre failles plus "simples" sans nécessité de contrôler une majorité du réseau, mais je connais pas les détails exacts de fonctionnement et j'y ai pas réfléchi plus que ça, j'irai peut-être jeter un oeil au code source pour en apprendre plus. 

Après t'as les failles techniques de conservation (si tu perds les données numériques de ton portefeuille) ainsi que les failles en terme de cryptographie asymétrique, ça reste une question de temps et de puissance de calcul en mettant tout ça en relation avec la valeur donnée à la monnaie.

Pour moi le point crucial c'est le fait que le protocole considère qu'il n'existe qu'un seul seul réseau global et de confiance, y'a absolument aucune garantie là-dessus. Et pire que ça il me semble avoir lu je sais plus où que le logiciel utilise des adresses statiques référençant des serveurs de confiance (pour la récupération initiale il me semble), grosse vulnérabilité là.

Après y'a les trucs triviaux liés à l'informatique et non au système qui permettent facilement d'attaquer un détenteur de monnaie, le stockage de la monnaie en général.

Un truc tout con mais je sais pas comment se décident les connexions aux utilisateurs distants mais grosso merdo si je prends ton cable ethernet et que je le branche sur un réseau fermé isolé malveillant il se passe quoi? T'es baisé non?

---------- Post added at 00h26 ---------- Previous post was at 00h14 ----------

Après je tiens à dire qu'idéologiquement je suis totalement "pour" le bitcoin. Malheureusement même dans le cas ou je me trompe et que le système est parfait on peut s'attendre à une intervention des états etc.

Si tu touches au grisbi y'a forcément un retour de bâton. 

Et au fond y'a les problèmes fondamentaux d'économie etc, si tout le monde reste chez soi à se masturber devant son bitcoin qui va fabriquer ma miche de pain et mon Iphone 6?

N'oublions pas d'où vient la vraie valeur, on peut utiliser n'importe quoi comme monnaie. Je vais remettre le troc à la mode vous allez voir.

Sinon pour mdt je parlais d'engouement relatif aux autres monnaies, à mon avis tu compares l'ensemble des transactions bitcoin depuis sa création et dans les 10 ans à venir ça doit même pas valoir un jour sur les marchés FX. Ou genre le ratio utilisateurs bitcoin/utilisateur monnaie convertible "standard"

----------


## Mepeanuts

Bon je crois surtout que ça va légiférer à droite à gauche, vas savoir pourquoi on aime pas trop les monnaies permettant de réaliser des transactions de manière complètement confidentielle et sans frais, la BCE planche sur la question apparemment.

----------


## Bah

Perso j'ai de la peine à considérer le bitcoin comme une réelle monnaie. Je le vois plus comme un placement hyper volatile.

----------


## Møgluglu

En supposant que les cryptomonnaies prennent, quelles seraient les conséquences sur l'économie ?

Avec les propriétés de décentralisation et d'intraçabilité, ces trucs sont faits pour qu'aucun état ne puisse contrôler la valeur de la monnaie ou prélever des taxes sur les transactions. Du coup, le seul modèle économique possible est l'ultra-libéralisme : pas de taxe, pas de règles, juste la libre concurrence et la loi de l'offre et de la demande, non ?
There is no alternative.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bah

Le néolibéralisme, même poussé à l'extrême, a besoin de règles minimales pour que l'horizon soit un peu lisible. Je suppose qu'une monnaie à peu près stable doit faire partie de ces règles minimales. Vu la volatilité du truc et le fait que c'est accepté à peu près nulle part, j'ai de la peine à définir ça comme une monnaie. On est plus, selon moi, dans un système de troc amélioré.

----------


## Møgluglu

Dans ce cas il y a beaucoup de pays qui n'ont pas de vraie monnaie, alors.  :;): 

Au final, tu fais confiance à l'institution qui a imprimé les bouts de papiers dans ton portefeuille, et au fait que ça correspond à une quantité de matières premières (autrefois de l'or, aujourd'hui du pétrole). Mais rien ne te dis que demain il ne va pas y avoir un coup d'état aux US et qu'un dictateur se mette à faire tourner la planche à billet pour dévaluer le dollar (wait...  :tired: )

Pour les bitcoins/litecoins/dogecoins/coincoins, l'inflation est contrôlée mécaniquement (c'est lié à la puissance de calcul disponible), donc en théorie c'est au contraire plus sûr et moins volatile.
En pratique, le marché n'est juste pas mature aujourd'hui. Mais attends que les banques d'investissement s'y intéressent sérieusement à coup de high-speed trading (taxe Tobin impossible sur les bitcoins, c'est open bar), ça devrait lisser un peu les cours...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## weedkiller

A chaque fois que je vois du trading haute fréquence, ca me fait penser à ça  ::):  :

http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/geeka...y-trading.html

----------


## tenshu

Attends tu veux dire qu'avant tu n'avais que des wallet chez Kraken ?

Ne faites pas ça chez vous les enfants.

----------


## ursule15

Par contre, si tu es plutot dans le trading (j'achete je vends plusieurs fois par jour en fonction des cours), tu es bien oblige de conserver tes coins sur le site. Genre bittrex comme evoque auparavent.
J'ai juste fait joujou comme ca  sur cryptonia (avec 100 euros). Mais comment font ceux qui veulent faire ca de maniere plus poussee ? (comprendre avec plus d'argent)

----------


## Xapha

J'imagine qu'ils laissent sur plusieurs exchanges pour diversifier le risque de contrepartie.

----------


## Teocali

Je viens de percuter que j'ai p'tet perdu mes clés  privées pour mon wallet Ethereum... Je peux pas vérifier avant ce soir et je stresse comme un malade...

----------


## CieLight

> Attends tu veux dire qu'avant tu n'avais que des wallet chez Kraken ?
> 
> Ne faites pas ça chez vous les enfants.


Il y a un client offline léger pour le zcash ? (afin de faire tampon à Kraken  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Canentin

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Juste pour dire que j'ai commencé un topic "journal" pour discuter et raconter mes débuts dans le minage.
Merci de votre attention
 :;): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...on-premier-RIG

zoubi

----------


## CieLight

Voilà, je teste le wallet Zcash4win, même soucis que celui du SIA : 

 - Rien dans l'interface permet de choisir où l'on veut stocker la blockchain (10 Go),
 - Plusieurs heures pour synchroniser avec ma connexion,
 - Aucune protection pour afficher les clés privées.

Ce n'est pas viable, bordel !

----------


## soulhack

Salut les mineurs 

J'imagine que ça vous mets cela aussi sur Coinbase pour les BCH ?! : _Les achats de Bitcoin cash sont temporairement désactivés_

----------


## znokiss

> Salut les mineurs http://mrwgifs.com/wp-content/upload...-Mine-Walk.gif


Derek Zoolander  ::wub::

----------


## soulhack

De--rek Zoo--lan--der ! plus efficace qu'une pelletée d'antminer s9 !!! (Enfin si le but et de tout faire sauf amasser des bitcoins ^^)

----------


## soulhack

Vous auriez une invitation pour Bittrex ou Bitfinex ou un conseil pour une bonne plateforme ?
Je suis déjà sur Coinbase mais je cherche à me procurer Dash, Xvg, Bch et Xrp (par virement Sepa si possible).... Cex.io marche trop mal chez moi, Etoro ne me parait pas très sûr... le reste je ne connais pas  ::):  Merci pour les conseils.

(A l'évidence je suis newbie, ça ne faits que quelques mois que je tripatouille tout ce monde la...)

----------


## Alkesh

Etoro a pignon sur rue en forex depuis pas mal d'année pourtant. Enfin sur la thématique crypto je ne les ai jamais pratiqué.

----------


## Wingi

Je suis sur etoro, c'est pas trop mal fichu, mais apparement faut pas être pressé pour récupérer son argent. 
Qui plus est, ça rembourse sur le canal qui a servi à financer le profil ... Dans mon cas, payé par CB, si je récupère de l'argent, ça fini sur ma CB ... 

Ce qui m'embête le plus avec etoro, c'est le coût à l'entrée (200$ à l'époque, maintenant j'ai vu passer du 550$, mais ça a peut-être rebaissé depuis ?) et surtout, le fait qu'un "achat" (disons plutôt placement) se fait à partir de 200$ minimum ... et de façon monolithique. 

Autrement dit, tu mets un jeton (valeur mini de 200$) et tu retires ton jeton (avec sa plus-value), mais tu as pas moyen de dire "je mets pour 200$, et quand y'a 250, je prends 50 et je laisse 200".
Et tu peux pas utiliser la monnaie que tu as prise pour payer ailleurs ... Bref, c'est un peu comme si tu prenais une action en bourse. C'est pas exactement ça que j'avais en tête ...

----------


## soulhack

Etoro est passé à 1000$ pour l'entrée si je ne dis pas de bêtise. Et oui pour retirer son argent d'après ce que j'ai entendu ça peu être looooooong.

Sinon j'ai enfin pu faire quelque chose avec Cex.io... et à ma surprise c'est des ordres qui sont donnés, pas de l'achat direct.
Genre quand l'XRP est a 0.80$, achètes-en pour 1000$. Quand ça passe a 1.20$ revends tout.

----------


## Bah

Apparemment un des pionniers du bitcoin a décidé de tout revendre parce que ça devenait trop risqué. Z'en pensez quoi ? 


Il veut juste se faire du cash ou y'a des vraies craintes ?

----------


## tenshu

Bah disons que même si c'est faux c'est pas un mauvais moment pour récupérer du cash.
Il probablement eu un paquet pour rien ou pas grand chose et comme on ne peut pas encore payer une baraque en crypto ...

----------


## alx

> J'imagine que ça vous mets cela aussi sur Coinbase pour les BCH ?! : _Les achats de Bitcoin cash sont temporairement désactivés_


Ils viennent d'ajouter le BCH (déjà pour que les gens qui avaient du BTC lors du fork puissent récupérer l'équivalent en BCH), ils avaient prévenu que les échanges seraient pas pour tout de suite, et qu'ils pourraient être temporairement suspendus en cas de forte volatilité / instabilité.

Et sinon, NiceHash est de retour, ils promettent de rembourser tous les wallets volés en y consacrant leur marge (en gros ils ne touchent pas les fees tant que tout le monde n'est pas remboursé. Et ils disent avoir sécurisé pour cela "des fonds de la part d'investisseurs internationaux"... Bizarre ? A voir ce que cela va donner...

EDIT : et j'avais pas vu mais leur CEO a annoncé sa démission y'a quelques heures... le feuilleton est loin d'être terminé

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Apparemment un des pionniers du bitcoin a décidé de tout revendre parce que ça devenait trop risqué. Z'en pensez quoi ? 
> 
> 
> Il veut juste se faire du cash ou y'a des vraies craintes ?


Dans le même genre, le créateur du Litecoin a tout revendu également, soit disant pour ne pas être accusé d'être financièrement intéressé quand il fait des annonces pouvant influencer le cours... Il dit que ça reste son bébé, qu'il y croit et qu'il continuera mais pas pour l'argent (enfin, que ça le rémunérera de toute façon, autrement, et surtout qu'il n'a plus besoin de ça).

----------


## tenshu

> Il dit que ça reste son bébé, qu'il y croit

----------


## Bah

> Dans le même genre, le créateur du Litecoin a tout revendu également, soit disant pour ne pas être accusé d'être financièrement intéressé quand il fait des annonces pouvant influencer le cours... Il dit que ça reste son bébé, qu'il y croit et qu'il continuera mais pas pour l'argent (enfin, que ça le rémunérera de toute façon, autrement, et surtout qu'il n'a plus besoin de ça).


Je me suis demandé si l'autre faisait pas ça aussi pour son annonce sur bitcoin cash. Mais je connais pas du tout ce monde là, donc difficile de se faire une idée.

----------


## Flipmode

Mise de départ 100 boules, revente au réveille 103boulettes, c'était juste... (même si c'est pas des grosses sommes)



Mais pour fin du mois

----------


## znokiss

Euh oui, c'est en train de tomber, là..
https://bitcoin.fr/cours-du-bitcoin/

----------


## Nonow

Ouaip c'est le moment d'acheter si vous avez raté le coche ^^ Il y'a 5 jours on étaient sur le seuil psychologique des 20 000$ et pouf là ça pète.

La Russie compte mettre en place des lois de régulation autour des cryptos qui seraient effectives d'ici Mars 2018. 

A part coindesk et reddit vous avez de bonnes sources d'infos ?

----------


## Bah

Hardcore!

----------


## Enyss

> Ouaip c'est le moment d'acheter si vous avez raté le coche ^^


"Catching a Falling Knife", très bon conseil  ::lol:: . Il y a beaucoup plus à perdre qu'à gagner en jouant à ce petit jeu là 

Ma stratégie (si je décidai d'investir dans le bitcoin) serrai plutôt d'attendre que les cours se stabilisent. Après, c'est votre argent, et les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs

----------


## Nonow

D'où le ^^ 

 ::lol::

----------


## Bah

J'envoie le lien du cours à un pote parce qu'on en parlait y'a pas longtemps. Il a notammemt un collègue qui a pas mal investit là dedans y'a des années.  Il me répond "mon collègue a déjà tout vendu et il a acheté des trucs qui ont fait 2000% depuis hier"... Ok...

Ce qui est aussi intéressant, c'est que le mec est un peu gêné, parce qu apparemment il croit profondément en cette monnaie (c'est pour ça qu'il y est allé tôt)  et du coup il est pas très à l'aise avec la situation actuelle.

----------


## Flipmode

Bon bah rdv en janvier donc.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Ouaip c'est le moment d'acheter si vous avez raté le coche ^^  ?


Euuuuuuuuuuuuuh non.

----------


## Flipmode

Mais si  ::ninja:: 

Plein  ::ninja::

----------


## ursule15

> Euuuuuuuuuuuuuh non.


Comment tu sais que c'est pas le moment ?
Et pour ce qui savent que c'est le moment... meme question  :;): 

Ce que je pense perso, c'est que personne ne sait. C'est au petit bonheur la chance cet investissement.
Du coup, le conseil habituel, n'investir que ce que vous pouvez perdre, n'en est que plus vrai.

Les gens qui disent genre avoir vendu leur maison pour investir la-dedans il y a quelques annees, et donc clamer qu'ils ont maintenant du pognon, ce sont juste des cons chanceux.
Ceux qui ont demarre sans vraiment investir (j'ai un collegue qui a fait ca, et qui se retrouve avec des centaines/milliers de BTC), benh eux sont des chanceux sans etre cons  :;):  Ils ont flaire le bon coup.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Ce que je pense perso, c'est que personne ne sait. C'est au petit bonheur la chance cet investissement.


Voilà.
Premièrement ce n'est pas une monnaie, c'est une commodité non contrôlée ni adossée.
Sa seule réputation vient du fait que son volume est fixe, ce qui entraîne _de facto_ une augmentation de sa valeur. Qui te garantit que ce sera toujours le cas ? Personne.
Ce truc est une légende magnifiquement construite, pour tous les poissons un peu naïfs. Il y a ceux qui ont de la chance et en ont profité et qui participent encore à la légende et il y aura tous les autres qui n'auront que les yeux pour pleurer.

----------


## Anonyme9785

Et dire que lorsqu'on pane un minimum ou que l'on a de l'intuition, on peut se dispenser d'aller au travail...

----------


## Flipmode

Fais comme 90% des gens, achètes 100 boules de btc, gagnes le double/triple/quadruple et revends.

Après ça attends qu'amazon autorise l'achat en btc (lolmdr).

Par contre là c'est pas le moment, au mieux janvier au pire ... longtemps.

Perso j'avais mis 100, je suis monté à 170 j'ai laissé tourné : 103.
J'aurais laissé 2heures de plus c'était moins, ça se trouve demain ce sera doublé mais je préfère attendre.
J'ai testé (c'était le but) c'est bon je laisse aux autres, enfin en tout cas pas avant une grosse annonce type gros magasin qui l'accepte.
Et voir ce que donne leur bch :/

Les seuls qui peuvent encore y jouer sont ceux qui ont acheté y'a 1an ou plus.

----------


## Bah

J'achèterai quand il sera à 10 dollars. d'ici 10-15 minutes.

----------


## Flipmode

> J'achèterai quand il sera à 10 dollars. d'ici 10-15 minutes.


Vu comme c'est parti il y sera pour noël  ::ninja:: 

+5000 en un mois -2000 en 1 heure.

J'ai prévenu mon beauf au cas ou ... il avait déjà revendu hier  ::o:

----------


## Bah

Non mais ça ira mieux là, avec le week-end et les fêtes, ils vont fermer la bourse et du coup... wait...

----------


## Flipmode

Ça peut que aller mieux.

Ils ont dit le btc va valoir 100k.

Ils ont dit que c'est l'avenir.

Promis.

La preuve il vient de reprendre ... ah non attends.

Si là c'est ... ah... non.

En tout cas après chaque descente ça remonte mais faut que ça descende pour remonter.

Vu la descente ça va remonter beaucoup... dans pas longtemps.

Promis.

----------


## Wingi

> Ça peut que aller mieux.
> 
> Ils ont dit le btc va valoir 100k.
> 
> Ils ont dit que c'est l'avenir.
> 
> Promis.
> 
> La preuve il vient de reprendre ... ah non attends.
> ...


et vice versa.

----------


## tenshu

La ça plonge et la question c'est jusqu'à combien ?

----------


## Nazedaq

> Ça peut que aller mieux.
> 
> Ils ont dit le btc va valoir 100k.
> 
> Ils ont dit que c'est l'avenir.
> 
> Promis.
> 
> La preuve il vient de reprendre ... ah non attends.
> ...


La tendance M Flip, toujours faire confiance à la tendance.
Si on te dit que tu vas gagner des millions sans rien foutre et sans même connaître le marché tu serais fou de ne pas le faire.

Les putes, la coke d'ici lundi ça te dit pas ? Surtout que les meilleurs investisseurs du monde n'ont toujours pas acheté de BC, profites-en vite !

----------


## Wingi

Moi ce que j'aime bien, c'est ce rêve que tout le monde peut devenir riche ... 
Alors que : 
- les gains (ou pertes !) se font en fonction du capital risqué
- ceux qui ont déjà de la thune à risquer pour gagner gros sont sans doute déjà sur la brèche
- si chacun devenait riche d'un coup, personne ne deviendrait riche ...

Bref, ça va peut-être permettre de se faire un petit cadeau sympa à l'occasion, mais y'aura pas vraiment (plus vraiment ?) de gains qui vont rendre millionnaire ... ou alors en roubles. Quelqu'un a le taux BTC/rouble ? :D

----------


## Flipmode

> et vice versa.


J'aurais dit l'inverse mais bon t'es pas un pro ça arrive.

Pour 3euros on a combien en coke et pute ?

----------


## Bah

"Vous posez trop de questions Monsieur Wingi"

----------


## Nazedaq

> - ceux qui ont déjà de la thune à risquer pour gagner gros sont sans doute déjà ailleurs


Corrigé.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Moi ce que j'aime bien, c'est ce rêve que tout le monde peut devenir riche ... 
> Alors que : 
> - les gains (ou pertes !) se font en fonction du capital risqué
> - ceux qui ont déjà de la thune à risquer pour gagner gros sont sans doute déjà sur la brèche
> - si chacun devenait riche d'un coup, personne ne deviendrait riche ...


Mais chut, tu veux casser le business ou quoi ? Si les gens comprennent que c'est un jeu à somme négative (au final tu payes juste le matos et l'électricité du minage), on va être dans la merde.  ::(:

----------


## nova

> La ça plonge et la question c'est jusqu'à combien ?


Je prédis une descente à 6/7K. Ensuite ca va stagner , remonter un peu et peut etre reprendre une baisse jusque 5K.

Par contre, à moyen terme (d'ici 2/3 ans) on sera facilement à 25k.

----------


## Kamikaze

Du coup je propose qu'on renomme le topic, _Les combines de gégé du bistrot pour gagner au tiercé_, ça me semble plus approprié pour le niveau de la discussion

----------


## Nazedaq

Tiens pour rigoler parce-que je n'ai plus fait ça depuis des lustres:



Le pic baissier précédent est à 11.110 (que l'on voit sur le chandelier japonais du 09/12/17.
La valeur actuelle semble patiner pour enfoncer cette limite, c'est donc bien un support au sens boursier du terme.

Si c'est enfoncé la valeur viendra chercher le support précédent (ici probablement les 9780 environ).
Ceci vaut pour toute valeur boursière (probablement pas le BC donc)...donc si on veut acheter ce n'est certainement pas maintenant.

Soit à 9780 (si la tendance s'inverse) pour revendre à 11.110, soit dans dans pas longtemps si la valeur rebondi pour chercher la résistance suivante (l'inverse du support) vers 12.700.

Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire après le pastis.
Ceci est un cours de day trading gracieusement offert par CPC.

----------


## Flipmode

> Du coup je propose qu'on renomme le topic, _Les combines de gégé du bistrot pour arrondir les fins de mois parfois à l'unité du dessous voir encore moins mais des fois plus comme même_, ça me semble plus approprié pour le niveau de la discussion


fix.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens pour rigoler parce-que je n'ai plus fait ça depuis des lustres:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/22/ce4...79df85ce77.png
> 
> Le pic baissier précédent est à 11.110 (que l'on voit sur le chandelier japonais du 09/12/17.
> La valeur actuelle semble patiner pour enfoncer cette limite, c'est donc bien un support au sens boursier du terme.
> 
> Si c'est enfoncé la valeur viendra chercher le support précédent (ici probablement les 9780 environ).
> Ceci vaut pour toute valeur boursière...donc si on veut acheter ce n'est certainement pas maintenant.
> ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain de chartists je vous ai reniflé à 40 kilomètres, j'appelle la brigade de dératisation

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lavez vous bien les mains en sortant du topic, la zone est officiellement contaminée, tous les compteurs geiger font de la dubstep

----------


## Nazedaq

> Putain de chartiste je vous ai reniflé à 40 kilomètres, j'appelle la brigade de dératisation
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Lavez vous bien les mains en sortant du topic, la zone est officiellement contaminée, tous les compteurs geiger font de la dubstep


Faudra dératiser toutes les salles de marché alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Sont déjà tous irrécupérables, y'a des mecs dont c'est le métier officiel, ils sont perdus dans la matrice

----------


## tenshu

> ...


C'était même trop tard quand tu as tapé le message il était tombé sous les 9500 un peu plus tôt  ::P:

----------


## Bah

> C'était même trop tard quand tu as tapé le message il était tombé sous les 9500 un peu plus tôt


Au final, c'est salement remonté.

----------


## tenshu

Ca oscillait de 100 balles par secondes par moment  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai 'fin si tu t'embête à regarder en seconde  ::o:

----------


## ShotMaster

Welcome to Bitcoin. Des -30% en un jour, c'est pas la première fois. Perso j'ai acheté à 4500$ donc j'suis serein  ::ninja::

----------


## Nazedaq

Si ce genre de trucs vous éclate vous pouvez allez regarder de vraies valeurs hein, c'est pareil mais en plus logique.  ::ninja:: 

#lafinancepourtous
#pauvrespetitstraders

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Au final, c'est salement remonté.


Ta liste de jeux backés (Star Citizen, Operation Vigrior) montre ton flair sans égal concernant les bonnes affaires financières  :Mellow2: 
Je vais suivre tes conseils, la Bah Investment Trading Economics ne se plante jamais !

----------


## Bah

> Ta liste de jeux backés (Star Citizen, Operation Vigrior) montre ton flair sans égal concernant les bonnes affaires financières 
> Je vais suivre tes conseils, la Bah Investment Trading Economics ne se plante jamais !


Tu veux dire le Bah Amazing Investment Trading.

----------


## Nazedaq

Le second attire les premiers non ?

----------


## punishthecat

Au fait il y a des investisseurs institutionnel qui ont du bitcoin ?

----------


## Herman Speed

> Au fait il y a des investisseurs institutionnel qui ont du bitcoin ?


Goldman Sachs et Amro bank ?

----------


## Nazedaq

> Au fait il y a des investisseurs institutionnel qui ont du bitcoin ?


Les carnets d'ordres sont tenus secrets donc non, on ne sait pas.
Mais les institutionnels spéculent sur un éclatement de cette bulle selon de nombreux articles dans la presse spécialisée, on peut donc supposer qu'ils n'investissent pas.

Et s'ils devaient le faire ce serait en day/swing trading, à très très court terme (de quelques minutes à quelques heures, max 2 jours) mais pas en l'état, les pros ne rentrent jamais quand la valeur est trop volatile, ils cherchent la tendance pas le hocus pocus.
Par exemple si demain Amazon annonce qu'ils acceptent les BC la perf va être violente et courte, là tu risques de la voir pendant quelques heures.

----------


## Møgluglu

> les pros ne rentrent jamais quand la valeur est trop volatile, ils cherchent la tendance pas le hocus pocus.


Genre.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, ça se fait le trading haute fréquence sur des cryptomonnaies ? Dans l'intervalle entre une grosse transaction en bitcoins et la mise à jour des taux de change avec les monnaies fiat, ou même entre les différentes cryptos, il doit bien y avoir moyen de passer quelques ordres ?

----------


## Nazedaq

Le trading à haute-fréquence n'a rien à voir avec le day/swing, ce n'est même plus une affaire de traders.
Je ne vois pas en quoi il serait utile avec les BC qui ne sont pas adossés à une autre parité monétaire, ni même géolocalisés sur une place financière plutôt qu'une autre. Non ce n'est pas du tout le marché pour ça.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai, les swing c'est pas très hocus pocus dans la tendance à haute fréquence de monnaie fiat.

tmtc ?

----------


## Nazedaq

Rien compris.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Il tente d'être disruptif en brainant le market.

----------


## Flipmode

> Rien compris.


C'est que t'es pas in !

----------


## tenshu

Pour être plus explicite.

----------


## Sp1d3r

Pour être encore plus explicite : 

http://www.legorafi.fr/2017/01/02/pa...-from-scratch/

----------


## Nazedaq

Z'êtes un peu perché ici...en fait.

----------


## Treith

Le XRP monte bien quand même. j'en avait acheté un tout petit peu (100 vers 0.55) il y a une dizaine de jours, en mettant un buy order vers -20% et un +40% tous les 2-3 jours j'ai réussi à faire 75€ de bénéfices avec mes petits 57€ de mis dessus.
Là j'attends que ça redescende vers 0.72 pour en racheter et HODL un peu (j'avais mis un buy order à 0.72 hier, il est descendu à 0.73 avant de remonter, j'étais un peu deg).

(Je suis tout nouveau dans la crypto, je fais ça plus par hobby que pour essayer de gagner réellement de l'argent).
J'essaye de diversifier, j'ai pris 0,22 etherum, mais quand la valeur était à 672€ ... je regrette un peu de pas avoir attendu que ça baisse. Même si bon à terme ça va augmenter, ça me force juste à HODLLLLLL. J'ai aussi pris un peu de Dash hier quand il est descendu à 920€.

Prochaine étape, mettre un peu dans le cardano et laisser ça quelques mois, mais je dois transférer des litecoin ou etherum sur bittrex pour les acheter ...

----------


## Nazedaq

Mais ton stop suiveur est à -10% max ou sur la bollinger inférieure ? La MM10 est baissière, c'est dangereux.

----------


## Treith

> Mais ton stop suiveur est à -10% max ou sur la bollinger inférieure ? La MM10 est baissière, c'est dangereux.


Je suis pas encore super calé en vocabulaire financier. Je fais parties des gens qui se lancent dedans sans en savoir grand chose, j'apprends au fur et à mesure et j’investis très peu.

Si j'ai bien compris tu me demandes si ma valeur max pour retirer mon argent est à -10% par rapport à la valeur d'achat ? 
Je pars du principe que l'argent que je mets dans les crypto monnaies, je suis prêt à le perdre, c'est pas de l'argent dont j'ai besoin pour vivre. Dans le cas du litecoin quand c'est évident que ça va redescendre et que ça va prendre beaucoup de temps pour remonter, on va dire que je me fixerais un sell order à -25% (ça dépend du moment où j'ai investi).
Là dans le cas de l'etherum je suis convaincu qu'il aura tendance à remonter au moins à la valeur initiale de mon achat, du coup ça me dérange pas que mes etherum valent -30% pendant quelques temps, j'essaye de voir à plus moyen terme sur cette valeur là.

----------


## Nazedaq

Grosso-modo c'est ça, le stop suiveur est l'argent que tu es prêt à perdre, en général on le cale sur la courbe de bollinger inférieure. Il te faut 2 ordres, une sortie bénéficiaire ou une sortie perdante...mais toujours prévue.

----------


## Treith

Ok je vois, merci de l'explication.

Je tiens mes positions sur l'etherum, ma sortie bénéficiaire serait vers +20%, mais pour l'instant je suis plutôt en mode optimiste. C'est spéculatif, mais je pense que la valeur va monter assez violemment quand l'update va arriver en 2018. A ce moment là je compte retirer le montant de mon investissement initial et de laisser les bénéfices quand j'aurais doublé ce montant initial.
Pour le riple que je touche un peu plus, j'avais un sell order était à -15% de la valeur la plus haute de la journée, et j'en avais aussi un second autour de +10-15% de cette même valeur. Je me basais pas trop sur ma valeur d'achat car la valeur du XRP est montée bien au dessus.

Mon plan c'était (et c'est toujours) d'acheter bas pour revendre au plus haut, et racheter plus en quantité avec le bénéfice, ou utiliser une partie du bénéfice pour diversifier avec d'autres valeurs.

----------


## Nazedaq

Yep il faut sortir le capital de départ au plus vite et travailler uniquement les bénéfices.

----------


## ursule15

> Là dans le cas de l'etherum je suis convaincu qu'il aura tendance à remonter au moins à la valeur initiale de mon achat, du coup ça me dérange pas que mes etherum valent -30% pendant quelques temps, j'essaye de voir à plus moyen terme sur cette valeur là.


Ah oui mais non, comment etre convaincu de quelque chose ? C'est tellement boule de cristal ce truc.
Enfin, moi je fais comme toi, par jeu. Mais ca commence a me saouler car justement on n'explique aucun des mouvements des x-coins.
Ca a beaucoup baissé récemment, et personne ne pouvait le savoir. Et après coup personne ne l'explique non plus (enfin, pour le dernier cas, il semble que ce soit un gros détenteur de BTX qui a vendu pas mal).

----------


## Treith

> Ah oui mais non, comment etre convaincu de quelque chose ? C'est tellement boule de cristal ce truc.
> Enfin, moi je fais comme toi, par jeu. Mais ca commence a me saouler car justement on n'explique aucun des mouvements des x-coins.
> Ca a beaucoup baissé récemment, et personne ne pouvait le savoir. Et après coup personne ne l'explique non plus (enfin, pour le dernier cas, il semble que ce soit un gros détenteur de BTX qui a vendu pas mal).


Bien sûr, c'est la base de l'économie (et même de la vie en général), on ne peut pas voir le futur. Cependant il y a des scénarios qui sont plus prévisibles que d'autres.
Dans le cas d'un investissement aggressif comme ça, il faut accepter le risque, où est-ce que tu peux faire 300% de bénéfices en un intervalle de temps très court à part avec les crypto-monnaies ? (Sans avoir d'avoirs particuliers, ni être dans l'illégalité), c'est quand même un système assez ouvert et pas super compliqué à intégrer.

Pour le coup de l'ETH qui baisse super vite, c'est lié au XBT selon moi. Vu la grosse chutte du XBT, c'est normal que les autres monnaies soient affectées. Là ces derniers jours toutes les monnaies vont dans la négative un jour et le lendemain elles remontent, parfois au dessus pour certaines. C'est comme ça, c'est volatile, ça fait partie du jeu.

----------


## Nazedaq

Accepter un risque c'est l'exacte antithèse de la finance. Là nous ne sommes pas en présence d'un marché mais d'une loterie aux mouvements aléatoires.
Rien dans cette courbe n'obéit de près ou de loin à une logique financière, c'est un jeu quelle que soit la façon d'entrer, de sortir ou de se protéger.

----------


## ursule15

Oui c'est ultra volatile, mais avec des actions par exemple, tu peux avoir des idées des causes des variations
Ici, non. C'est pour ça que ça me saoule un peu. 

Et 300%de bénef en un temps très court, tu peux trouver ailleurs que dans les crypto... Au casino. 
C'est selon moi très comparable, tu mises, tu gagnes ou perds, impossible de savoir à l'avance. 
Le truc des crypto c'est que ça gagne plus que ça perd pour l'instant.
Pourquoi.? Pour combien de temps ? Personne ne sait. 
Pifomètre total.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Pourquoi.? Pour combien de temps ? Personne ne sait. 
> Pifomètre total.


Le buzz savamment orchestré, rien de plus.
On en fait la pub un peu partout pour toucher une cible prioritaire et surtout non initiée, les geeks et fans de technos au sens général. Une vieille recette boursière qui marche à chaque fois (coucou eurotunnel).
Et puis...le drame.
Je me répète mais pour moi c'est la construction d'une légende, pour attirer les petits portefeuilles.

Tant qu'on reste maître du temps ça peut passer et ça aura le mérite d'intéresser des gens aux marchés, ce qui est une bonne chose.
Mais il ne faut surtout pas rester en position quand tu n'es pas devant l'écran, c'est hyper dangereux.

Si on porte un intérêt neuf au marché je pense que l'action Ubisoft sera plus indiquée, parce-que certains commentaires un peu plus haut sont plutôt bien orientés.

----------


## CieLight

> Accepter un risque c'est l'exacte antithèse de la finance. Là nous ne sommes pas en présence d'un marché mais d'une loterie aux mouvements aléatoires.
> Rien dans cette courbe n'obéit de près ou de loin à une logique financière, c'est un jeu quelle que soit la façon d'entrer, de sortir ou de se protéger.


Je dirais qu'en plus, vu qu'il n'y a rien pour réguler le marché des cryptos, tout les coups sont permis : Manipulation des cours, délit d'initiés etc ... Il n'y a qu'à voir McAfee qui s'amuse à faire des annonces sur des cryptos à la con pour que cette dernière fasse un +100% en 5 minutes.

----------


## ZenZ

Salut, je souhaiterai mettre quelques sous sur le bitcoin (ou autre monnaie dans le style), mais je ne sais pas bien sur quel site aller.

J'ai vu des sites avec 10% de commission au versement, je trouve ça un peu cher quand même, vous avez des sites à me conseiller niveau frais intéressants ?

----------


## Xapha

Bitstamp, 0% de frais pour déposer des euros via virement SEPA et ensuite 0.25% de frais par transaction. Par contre faut pas être pressé, j'avais lu qu'ils avaient 100k nouveaux comptes par jour en ce moment... j'ai un collègue qui attend depuis bientôt 3 semaines d'être vérifié... Dessus tu peux acheter contre euros Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, Litecoin et Bitcoin Cash. 

Pour les autres monnaies, j'utilise Binance, 0.10% de frais de transaction. Par contre faut traiter contre BTC ou ETH, ils n'acceptent pas les monnaies fiat.

Sinon en sites qui acceptent les euros y'a aussi Coinbase qui doit être le plus gros et le plus facile d'accès mais les frais sont un peu plus important. Il y'a également Kraken mais le site est souvent down ... et comme exchanges plus petit CEX et Bitpanda. Il me semble que depuis peu Bitfinex accepte aussi les euros, par contre j'ai toujours pas été vérifié après avoir fait la demande il y'a plus d'un mois !

----------


## ZenZ

Ok merci.

Et serait-il possible d'acheter donc sur Biststamp, puis de tout transférer sur mon wallet (donc au final 0.25% de frais sur la transaction), et d'ensuite utiliser ces bitcoins (ou autre) sur des sites plus intéressants niveau transaction ?

----------


## Xapha

Sur Bitstamp tu n'as en effet que les frais de 0.25% de transaction. Ils prennent à leur charge les frais liés au transfert. Du coup pour ton exemple ça sera plus intéressant de transférer les Bitcoins directement de Bitstamp vers un autre exchange. Si tu withdraw de Bitstamp vers ton wallet perso, tu auras également aucun frais, par contre quand tu voudras transférer tes Bitcoins de ton wallet vers le nouvel exchange tu vas te retrouver avec des frais. Et sur le Bitcoin ils sont relativement importants (autour de 15€, ce qui est très bon marché pour transférer 100k€, mais beaucoup moins pour 100€ !).

A savoir que sur tous les autres sites que j'ai utilisé il y avait des frais pour les withdraws (de même que si tu veux faire un transfert initié d'un wallet perso). Ils sont généralement négligeables sur toutes les monnaies à l'exception des Bitcoins.

----------


## Xapha

Sinon pour t'aider à choisir les exchanges en fonction des crypto qui t'intéressent je t'invite à aller la : https://coinmarketcap.com/exchanges/volume/24-hour/all/

(A savoir que GDAX = la plateforme de trading de Coinbase).

----------


## ZenZ

Génial merci à toi !

Je vais regarder tout cela de plus près.

----------


## Phibrizo

> Accepter un risque c'est l'exacte antithèse de la finance. Là nous ne sommes pas en présence d'un marché mais d'une loterie aux mouvements aléatoires.
> Rien dans cette courbe n'obéit de près ou de loin à une logique financière, c'est un jeu quelle que soit la façon d'entrer, de sortir ou de se protéger.


Aléatoire ? Certainement pas. Peu prévisible, sans doute, mais ce n'est pas la même chose.

Le bitcoin est avant tout une monnaie, si tu lui appliques un raisonnement tiré du marché actions, tu n'iras pas très loin (et, effectivement, tu n'arriveras jamais à comprendre comment il peut être aussi cher). Le cours d'une action est intrinsèquement limité par les dividendes que son détenteur peut espérer en tirer. A la hausse comme à la baisse d'ailleurs. Il n'y a rien de tel pour une monnaie.




> Le buzz savamment orchestré, rien de plus.
> On en fait la pub un peu partout pour toucher une cible prioritaire et surtout non initiée, les geeks et fans de technos au sens général. Une vieille recette boursière qui marche à chaque fois (coucou eurotunnel).
> Et puis...le drame.
> Je me répète mais pour moi c'est la construction d'une légende, pour attirer les petits portefeuilles.
> 
> Tant qu'on reste maître du temps ça peut passer et ça aura le mérite d'intéresser des gens aux marchés, ce qui est une bonne chose.
> Mais il ne faut surtout pas rester en position quand tu n'es pas devant l'écran, c'est hyper dangereux.
> 
> Si on porte un intérêt neuf au marché je pense que l'action Ubisoft sera plus indiquée, parce-que certains commentaires un peu plus haut sont plutôt bien orientés.


Le bitcoin n'a attendu personne pour "se construire une légende". Le buzz est venu avec le succès, pas l'inverse.
Des personnes ont tenu exactement le même discours que toi -"c'est une bulle, ça va péter" alors qu'il n'avait pas encore le centième de sa valeur actuelle. Mais la grande question est: est-ce vraiment une bulle ? Si l'envolée de son cours est un reflet du nombre croissant de ses détenteurs, alors nous serions face à une classique courbe en S, et nous n'aurions encore rien vu.

Ou, pour dire les choses différemment, si dans 3 ans le cours atteint les 50000€, est ce que tu ânonnera encore "c'est une bulle ?"
Si il atteint les 100000 dans 4 ans, même chose ?

Ou pour dire les choses encore différemment, est ce qu'il existe une valeur qui te feras finalement dire "ok, d'accord, ce n'était pas une bulle ?" Ou est ce que rien ne te ferait changer d’avis ?
Parce que si c'est ta définition d'une "bulle", j'ai le regret de te dire que l'or en est une aussi. Depuis peut-être 5000 ans, mais une bulle tout de même, après tout si tout le monde devait en revendre en même temps...  ::P: 

Moi, je vois le bitcoin comme l'alter-égo financier de l'email, avec les banques dans le rôle de la poste et Nazedaq dans le rôle du postier. Plus de 20 ans après, la poste existe toujours, mais le monde "d'après" n'a plus grand chose à voir avec celui "d'avant".

----------


## Nazedaq

> Aléatoire ? Certainement pas. Peu prévisible, sans doute, mais ce n'est pas la même chose.
> 
> Le bitcoin est avant tout une monnaie, si tu lui appliques un raisonnement tiré du marché actions, tu n'iras pas très loin (et, effectivement, tu n'arriveras jamais à comprendre comment il peut être aussi cher). Le cours d'une action est intrinsèquement limité par les dividendes que son détenteur peut espérer en tirer. A la hausse comme à la baisse d'ailleurs. Il n'y a rien de tel pour une monnaie.


Justement non, ce n'est pas une monnaie.
En cela je compare les BC au FOREX et non au marché traditionnel des actions, si elles se veulent être "monnaies" autant comparer leur mécanisme aux parités réelles (qui elles ne sont nullement adossées aux dividendes mais aux banques centrales (taux directeurs), décisions politiques, aux matières premières et aux volumes monétaires (oups...ça ne marche pas pour les BC).
Donc pour le moment aucune influence précitée n'a d'effet sur les bitcoins, la seule influence constatée pour le moment est la rumeur, la pub et le buzz...donc aléatoire.

Le qualificatif de "monnaie" enfume tous les médias et c'est bien le but de l'opération.
J'espère avoir été un peu plus précis quant à mon raisonnement, je ne l'ai pas été jusque-là.

----------


## Enyss

> Le bitcoin est avant tout une monnaie


Non. Si le Bitcoin était avant tout une monnaie, les gens s'en serviraient avant tout pour faire des échanges, or ça n'est pas l'utilisation actuelle du Bitcoin.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Non. Si le Bitcoin était avant tout une monnaie, les gens s'en serviraient avant tout pour faire des échanges, or ça n'est pas l'utilisation actuelle du Bitcoin.


Le blanchiment d'argent et l'évasion fiscale, ça ne compte pas comme des échanges ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Le cours d'une action est intrinsèquement limité par les dividendes que son détenteur peut espérer en tirer. A la hausse comme à la baisse d'ailleurs. Il n'y a rien de tel pour une monnaie.


T'es au courant que google ne donne aucun dividende, comme beaucoup d'autres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce topic fait mal à lire.

Je vais pas me fendre d'un pavé, mais juste rappeler un point important:

La "finance" en général, aussi massive puisse-t-elle paraître, est une activité purement résiduelle d'une société suffisamment opulente pour se le permettre.

Si les gens crevaient la dalle ils achèteraient des tomates, pas des bitcoins ou des ipad.

Les paris sportifs c'est une bulle, l'euromillion c'est une bulle, le maquillage c'est une bulle, les marchés secondaires (action) c'est une bulle, les inégalités d'un monde ou t'as un mec en yacht en méditerranée pendant qu'un bateau de réfugiés coule à côté c'est une bulle.

La market cap du bitcoin c'est de la merde comparée à la market cap de bulles bien plus grosses, marché action entre autre.

Le fait est que:

1) On est tellement opulent qu'une fraction de notre fortune peut générer une bulle de la taille du bitcoin tout à fait fortuitement. C'est une activité résiduelle, y'en a déjà plein qui perdurent, pourquoi pas le bitcoin.

2) Tous les petits crève la dalle de pays riche qui pensent pouvoir se faire du fric avec le bitcoin s'y intéressent, magnifique ruée vers l'or, littéralement, même si le concept de la blockchain est légitime par ailleurs. Et une partie de la récente popularité de ce topic est clairement l’appât du gain avec un désintérêt évident pour la technologie etc. derrière. On a aussi un beau melting pot avec les pragmatistes utilitaristes chinois et russes qui minent, et les passionnés qui développent etc.

Edit: pardon pour le ton agressif, ça sonne mieux dans mes rêves

----------


## Nazedaq

Ah voilà enfin on sort de l'aspect technique pour prendre la hauteur de l'idéologie politique, il était temps on est sur cpc  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Quand tu dis technique c'est le vrai mot technique ou c'est l'imposture analyse technique  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon aucune idéologie là-dedans, tu regardes la marketcap du bitcoin l'argent qui s'y trouve il servirait à quoi s'il y était pas? Pareil, à rien. Résidus dispensables

#N'investissez pas plus que ce que vous pouvez perdre

----------


## tenshu

> Résidus dispensables


Si t'es fiers d'être Keynésien tape dans tes mains !

----------


## Nazedaq

> Quand tu dis technique c'est le vrai mot technique ou c'est l'imposture analyse technique


Bah elle a de bons côtés, ça permet d'apprendre avant d'aller vers le fondamental (pas fondement hein).

----------


## Enyss

L'analyse technique, c'est assez rigolo pour le coup. Ce qui me fait me poser une question :

Y'en a qui ont essayé d'entrainer des réseaux neuronaux pour prédire les cours de la bourse?  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

T'as 10 ans de retard

Le #MachineLearning en finance c'est utilisé depuis des lustres

Dès que y'a du pognon à la clef on est au taquet tkt

----------


## Bah

J'ai le souvenir d'un pote qui m'expliquait y'a 20 ans que son frère faisait justement de la recherche sur les réseaux neuronaux et la bourse. Ca m'avait frappé à l'époque, parce que voyait tellement pas ce que pouvait être un réseau neuronal...

----------


## Nazedaq

> Y'en a qui ont essayé d'entrainer des réseaux neuronaux pour prédire les cours de la bourse?


Ça ce n'est pas de l'analyse technique mais une boule cristal  :^_^: 
Et ça ne consiste jamais à prédire quoi que ce soit mais à confirmer et à accompagner une tendance.





> Dès que y'a du pognon à la clef on est au taquet tkt


Clairement  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

oops too late.

Sinon bitstamp bloque au niveau des login ? il me dit tout le temps que les cookies sont pas bon je sais pas quoi ...

----------


## Ckao

Bon, je sais pas si c'est l'effet Nabila mais ceux qui ont hypothéqué leur maison pour investir dans le bitcoin doivent pas être très sereins.

----------


## FinalRat

https://coinmarketcap.com/
Seuls ceux qui ont investis dans le Tether sont encore au-dessus de l'eau  ::trollface::

----------


## Nazedaq

Sauf s'ils ne prennent pas leurs billes...maintenant  ::trollface::

----------


## blueray

Mais non mais non, ça va remonter, attendez quelques mois par contre...

----------


## Roupille

Selon la Tribune, "la Chine s'apprêterait à appliquer une interdiction complète du minage de bitcoin". Là, je pense qu'on pourra siffler la fin de la récréation.

----------


## Zepolak

La Corée avant et la Chine maintenant, coup sur coup, ça a fait beaucoup ouais...

----------


## Roupille

J'ai oublié le début de la phrase "Les marchés bruissent également de rumeurs". C'est comme tout ce qui entoure ces "monnaies", du flou.
Comme ils le rappellent, c'est probablement en Chine que l'activité de minage de bitcoin est la plus développée. Une simple rumeur peut faire pas mal de ravage. On a vu avec la Corée.

----------


## Møgluglu

Au contraire, c'est maintenant que ça commence vraiment. Une interdiction massive va réduire l'offre et mécaniquement faire monter les prix (ici baisser la "difficulty" du minage), et le risque va augmenter les marges des intermédiaires.

La majorité des spéculateurs vont se barrer, et ceux qui vont rester sont ceux qui ont réellement besoin des cryptomonnaies, à savoir les hors-la-loi qui sont déjà hors la loi pour d'autre raisons que l'utilisation de cryptomonnaies. Ceux-là s'en foutent de l'interdiction, du moment que le ratio bénéfice/risque est favorable.

----------


## tenshu

Mway la plus part des cryptos n'intéressent que marginalement les blanchisseurs d'argent.

----------


## Møgluglu

Oui, ça ne concerne que bitcoin ou éventuellement un successeur qui arriverait à s'imposer, les autres cryptos vont mourir quand la bulle spéculative va éclater. En devenant mature, un marché comme ça se consolide autour d'une techno et de quelques acteurs.

----------


## Nazedaq

Ça se consolide surtout par l'adoubement des autorités du marché, sinon ça reste de l'épicerie.

----------


## Møgluglu

Quoi, des autorités pour contrôler le marché ? Communiste !  ::o: 

Blague à part c'est la raison d'être du bitcoin, de contourner les autorités et les règles du marché "blanc". Plus on durcit les règles, plus on donne de valeur au bitcoin et aux cryptomonnaies en général.

----------


## Paradox

> Selon la Tribune, "la Chine s'apprêterait à appliquer une interdiction complète du minage de bitcoin". Là, je pense qu'on pourra siffler la fin de la récréation.


Quelle est leur source ?

Et pourquoi ? L'empreinte ecologique ?

Sinon, on reviendrait vers un esprit de richesse bien distribue, un des buts (pour l'instant gros echec) du BTC. Mais, je vois mal la Chine se defaire de son influence dessus. Enfin, il peut y avoir de bonnes et/ou mauvaises raisons prises vu qu'il n'y a pas que l'aspect financier.

----------


## Dross

> La majorité des spéculateurs vont se barrer, et ceux qui vont rester sont ceux qui ont réellement besoin des cryptomonnaies, à savoir les hors-la-loi qui sont déjà hors la loi pour d'autre raisons que l'utilisation de cryptomonnaies. Ceux-là s'en foutent de l'interdiction, du moment que le ratio bénéfice/risque est favorable.


Il y a une utilisation illégale des cryptomonnaies, mais ça reste très limité. D'ailleurs, c'est marrant de voir cette idée comme quoi ceux qui veulent le plus utiliser des crypto sont des malfrats, quand on sait que les théoriciens des cryptos (les cypherpunks/crypto-anarchistes) les ont théorisés pour protéger notre vie privée. Ces théories datent de la fin des années 80, et... ils avaient déjà prédit la quasi-totalité de ce qui s'est passé ces 10 dernières années : je vous laisse vérifier par vous même :

A Cypherpunk's Manifesto (1993)




> Privacy is necessary for an open society in the electronic age. Privacy is not secrecy. A private matter is something one doesn't want the whole world to know, but a secret matter is something one doesn't want anybody to know. Privacy is the power to selectively reveal oneself to the world. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> We must defend our own privacy if we expect to have any. We must come together and create systems which allow anonymous transactions to take place. People have been defending their own privacy for centuries with whispers, darkness, envelopes, closed doors, secret handshakes, and couriers. The technologies of the past did not allow for strong privacy, but electronic technologies do.
> 
> We the Cypherpunks are dedicated to building anonymous systems. We are defending our privacy with cryptography, with anonymous mail forwarding systems, with digital signatures, and with electronic money. 
> 
> Cypherpunks write code. We know that someone has to write software to defend privacy, and since we can't get privacy unless we all do, we're going to write it. We publish our code so that our fellow Cypherpunks may practice and play with it. Our code is free for all to use, worldwide. We don't much care if you don't approve of the software we write. We know that software can't be destroyed and that a widely dispersed system can't be shut down. 
> ...


The Crypto Anarchist Manifesto (1988)




> [...]
> 
> The State will of course try to slow or halt the spread of this technology, citing national security concerns, use of the technology by drug dealers and tax evaders, and fears of societal disintegration. Many of these concerns will be valid; crypto anarchy will allow national secrets to be trade freely and will allow illicit and stolen materials to be traded. An anonymous computerized market will even make possible abhorrent markets for assassinations and extortion. Various criminal and foreign elements will be active users of CryptoNet. But this will not halt the spread of crypto anarchy. 
> 
> [...]



A titre personnel, si je pouvais tout payer en ligne avec de la Monero, je le ferai volontiers. Ce que j'achète ne regarde pas ma banque. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'utilise pas les cartes de fidélités (tracer tout mes achats, non merci). Je ne suis pourtant pas un truand. Je suis juste très à cheval sur ma vie privée. 

Les cryptos sont aussi une bonne solution pour les _monnaies locales_, qui sont elles aussi une solution à certains problèmes et ne sont pas du tout des activités illégales.

Et aussi, les cryptos sont les fondations de nouveaux paradigmes de programmation : au travers des cryptocommodités comme Ethereum, EOS, Sia ou Neo. Si on est programmeur, on est forcément intéressé par ces nouvelles technos et ce qu'elles permettraient de réaliser. 

Bitcoin c'est le prototype qui est parti en prod, ne basez pas vos avis sur lui seul. Aujourd'hui c'est beaucoup plus vaste et passionnant technologiquement.

----------


## fycjibe

> Il y a une utilisation illégale des cryptomonnaies, mais ça reste très limité. D'ailleurs, c'est marrant de voir cette idée comme quoi ceux qui veulent le plus utiliser des crypto sont des malfrats, quand on sait que les théoriciens des cryptos (les cypherpunks/crypto-anarchistes) les ont théorisés pour protéger notre vie privée. Ces théories datent de la fin des années 80, et... ils avaient déjà prédit la quasi-totalité de ce qui s'est passé ces 10 dernières années : je vous laisse vérifier par vous même :


Je me souvient parmi mes connaissances qui avaient du bitcoin y'a 5-6 ans, ceux qui s'en servaient réguilièrement pour acheter des trucs à l'époque c'était pour acheter de la drogue. Les autres ils en avaient et c'est tout, ca trainait quelque part.

----------


## Møgluglu

Oui, j'ai écrit hors-la-loi au sens large, sans considération de morale. Tu peux être hors-la-loi parce que tu milites pour les droits de l'homme sous une dictature. Ou simplement parce que tu souhaites contourner le contrôle étatique du change, des douanes, des taxes, de la surveillance des lieux publics, de la circulation des drogues ou des armes, des exportations de savoirs et de technos, de l'utilisation de chiffrement, etc. au nom de ta liberté individuelle. Dans la plupart des pays ça suffit à faire de toi un hors-la-loi. (Même les monnaies locales sont souvent illégales, en général tu as la banque centrale qui a le droit de battre monnaie sous un contrôle étatique strict, et la création de toute autre monnaie est interdite, quand ce n'est pas la possession non-déclarée de devises étrangères.)

Dans la logique des crypto-anars, l'état est l'ennemi des libertés individuelles, et comme dans le texte que tu cites, l'état prendra des mesures contre ce qui réduit son pouvoir comme les cryptomonnaies. Et c'est effectivement ce qui se passe.
Ce que les cryptomonnaies ont de spécifique, c'est qu'elles font le lien entre libéralisme politique et libéralisme économique.

----------


## Paradox

> Je me souvient parmi mes connaissances qui avaient du bitcoin y'a 5-6 ans, ceux qui s'en servaient réguilièrement pour acheter des trucs à l'époque c'était pour acheter de la drogue. Les autres ils en avaient et c'est tout, ca trainait quelque part.


Pas moi. Comme quoi, les experiences varient. Ou les connaissances.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, j'ai écrit hors-la-loi au sens large, sans considération de morale. Tu peux être hors-la-loi parce que tu milites pour les droits de l'homme sous une dictature. Ou simplement parce que tu souhaites contourner le contrôle étatique du change, des douanes, des taxes, de la surveillance des lieux publics, de la circulation des drogues ou des armes, des exportations de savoirs et de technos, de l'utilisation de chiffrement, etc. au nom de ta liberté individuelle. Dans la plupart des pays ça suffit à faire de toi un hors-la-loi. (Même les monnaies locales sont souvent illégales, en général tu as la banque centrale qui a le droit de battre monnaie sous un contrôle étatique strict, et la création de toute autre monnaie est interdite, quand ce n'est pas la possession non-déclarée de devises étrangères.)
> 
> Dans la logique des crypto-anars, l'état est l'ennemi des libertés individuelles, et comme dans le texte que tu cites, l'état prendra des mesures contre ce qui réduit son pouvoir comme les cryptomonnaies. Et c'est effectivement ce qui se passe.
> Ce que les cryptomonnaies ont de spécifique, c'est qu'elles font le lien entre libéralisme politique et libéralisme économique.


Sauf que pour l'instant, les cryptomonnaies sont considerees dans pas mal de pays, dont la France, comme des commodites pas des monnaies. Donc c'est legal.

----------


## fycjibe

> Pas moi. Comme quoi, les experiences varient. Ou les connaissances.


Bien sûr, par contre ils achetaient quoi ces personnes avec leur bitcoins à l'époque, pour des achats réguliers (mettons au moins une fois par mois) ?

----------


## Paradox

> Bien sûr, par contre ils achetaient quoi ces personnes avec leur bitcoins à l'époque, pour des achats réguliers (mettons au moins une fois par mois) ?


Je ne me souviens plus ce qu'ils achetaient : du matos en Chine, des trucs comme ca. Apres, les autres y voyaient une autre facon de boursicoter a l'epoque et certains ont empoches recemment un joli pactole.

Moi, de mon cote, je voyais ca comme quelque chose qui percait ailleurs qu'en France (il n'y a qu'a voir ce que tu peux payer depuis des annees a l'etranger avec) et je ne voyais ca que comme un phenomene qui percerait plus tard en France, et a l'epoque plus comme une vraie/fausse monnaie de speculation. J'avais eu le nez creux puisque c'est ca a evolue dans le meme sens depuis, meme si a titre perso, j'aurais souhaite avoir tort pour plein de raisons (notamment celles ayant motives la creation des cryptomonnaies.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Sauf que pour l'instant, les cryptomonnaies sont considerees dans pas mal de pays, dont la France, comme des commodites pas des monnaies. Donc c'est legal.


Oui, pour l'instant, mais la discussion partait du fait que ça risque de changer rapidement.




> Moi, de mon cote, je voyais ca comme quelque chose qui percait ailleurs qu'en France (il n'y a qu'a voir ce que tu peux payer depuis des annees a l'etranger avec) et je ne voyais ca que comme un phenomene qui percerait plus tard en France, et a l'epoque plus comme une vraie/fausse monnaie de speculation. J'avais eu le nez creux puisque c'est ca a evolue dans le meme sens depuis, meme si a titre perso, j'aurais souhaite avoir tort pour plein de raisons (notamment celles ayant motives la creation des cryptomonnaies.


Clairement, dans des pays occidentaux avec une économie de marché libérale et une monnaie forte, c'est un luxe : pourquoi s'emmerder avec des bitcoins alors que tu peux retirer au distributeur des billets de banque qui ne dévaluent pas ou acheter n'importe quel truc légal sur internet par carte bancaire sans qu'on te pose de question du moment que tu justifies ton identité et que tu as l'argent sur ton compte ?
Mais dans des pays où tu as une monnaie en chute libre, des cours artificiels, des taxes sur le change et sur les importations de l'ordre de 50%, et des procédures bureaucratiques pour justifier de la provenance de chaque sou que tu voudrais dépenser, le bitcoin apporte une vraie plus-value. Qui justifie qu'on "perde de l'argent" avec.

De même qu'on justifie Tor comme outil de communication pour les opposants politiques dans les dictatures, et qu'il est largement utilisé par toutes sortes de malfrats : la plupart des utilisateurs le sont pour une raison pratique, pas juste pour le principe.

----------


## Ckao

> Mais dans des pays où tu as une monnaie en chute libre, des cours artificiels (...)


Comme avec le Bitcoin en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Møgluglu

Exactement. Quand même le bitcoin est plus stable et plus pratique à utiliser que ta monnaie officielle, c'est que ton économie est vraiment dans la merde.  :;):

----------


## Roupille

En France, c'est Tracfin qui s'intéresse de près aux Bitcoins. Aux EU, la DEA. Ca sent pas très bon.

----------


## Paradox

> En France, c'est Tracfin qui s'intéresse de près aux Bitcoins. Aux EU, la DEA. Ca sent pas très bon.


Ca ne sent pas bon depuis longtemps en France : de memoire, sauf erreur, la taxe sur les plus-values issues de cryptomonnaies est de ~40%.

----------


## Enyss

> Ca ne sent pas bon depuis longtemps en France : de memoire, sauf erreur, la taxe sur les plus-values issues de cryptomonnaies est de ~40%.


Ça ne rentre pas tout simplement dans la case BNC de l'impôt sur le revenu?

----------


## Paradox

> Ça ne rentre pas tout simplement dans la case BNC de l'impôt sur le revenu?


Oui et non.

CieLight l'explique mieux que moi ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post11381634

----------


## Getz

Imaginons que j'ai investi 60€ et que j'en retire 600€. Je devrais déclarer 540€ en micro BNC? 
(Je suis une burne quand il s'agit de remplir la feuille d'impôt  :Emo: ) Et donc l'état pourrait prélever 62% de ce montant?  ::o:

----------


## bloki

Tu as oublié dans ton calcul l'abattement forfaitaire et la tranche d'imposition.
Sur 540€ de plus-value, tu déduis 305€ d'abattement forfaitaire, il te reste donc 235€, que tu ajoute à ce que tu déclare à l'IR, et donc imposé au même montant, (entre 0% et 45%) plus la part de prélèvements sociaux. 
Dans le pire des cas tu paye donc bien 62.2% d'impôts, mais cela veut dire que tu as plus de 150k€ déclarés à l'IR à coté...

----------


## Getz

> Tu as oublié dans ton calcul l'abattement forfaitaire et la tranche d'imposition.
> Sur 540€ de plus-value, tu déduis 305€ d'abattement forfaitaire, il te reste donc 235€, que tu ajoute à ce que tu déclare à l'IR, et donc imposé au même montant, (entre 0% et 45%) plus la part de prélèvements sociaux. 
> Dans le pire des cas tu paye donc bien 62.2% d'impôts, mais cela veut dire que tu as plus de 150k€ déclarés à l'IR à coté...


Ok merci pour les précisions! J'en suis très loin des 150k€  :Indeed: 







 ::'(:

----------


## CieLight

> Oui et non.
> 
> CieLight l'explique mieux que moi ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post11381634


J'ai fais une erreur (grossière), les micro-BNC et micro-BIC sont imposés sur leurs recettes et non directement sur leurs bénéfices. 
Le calcul de la fiscalité peut vite être très salé si tu considère ton exchanger comme un étant un compte bancaire t'appartenant. (A partir d'où tu calcul tes recettes ? L'exchanger ou le compte bancaire ?)



Spoiler Alert! 


La réponse "ayatollah", c'est l'exchanger... 



Un simple allé retour (fiat->crypto->fiat) pourrait donc être imposé en micro-BIC/micro-BNC ...  :Facepalm: 

Actuellement, il n'y a aucune option fiscale vraiment adaptée pour les cryptos. Il y a bien une case plus-values micro-BIC et micro-BNC, mais aucune explication claire sur l'utilisation de celle-ci.

Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre les cas de jurisprudences ...  ::sad::

----------


## Getz

> J'ai fais une erreur (grossière), les micro-BNC et micro-BIC sont imposés sur leurs recettes et non directement sur leurs bénéfices. 
> Le calcul de la fiscalité peut vite être très salé si tu considère ton exchanger comme un étant un compte bancaire t'appartenant. (A partir d'où tu calcul tes recettes ? L'exchanger ou le compte bancaire ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> La réponse "ayatollah", c'est l'exchanger... 
> ...


J'ai trouvé ça ici http://bofip.impots.gouv.fr/bofip/28...20-40-20160203

Donc pour le BNC:



> 1080
> 
> Le bitcoin est une unité de compte virtuelle stockée sur un support électronique permettant à une communauté d'utilisateurs d'échanger entre eux des biens et services sans recourir à une monnaie ayant cours légal. 
> 
> Les bitcoins sont acquis soit gratuitement en contrepartie d'une participation au fonctionnement du système, soit à titre onéreux sur des plates-formes internet créées afin de permettre l'achat et la vente de bitcoins contre de la monnaie ayant cours légal.
> 
> L'émission du nombre de bitcoins étant limitée et déterminée, leur acquisition en vue de leur revente procède d'une intention spéculative. Les produits tirés de cette activité, lorsqu'elle est exercée à titre occasionnel, sont des revenus relevant des prévisions de l'article 92 du CGI. Il est précisé que les gains sont imposables, quelle que soit la nature des biens ou valeurs contre lesquels les bitcoins sont échangés (échange des bitcoins contre des euros, mais aussi achats de biens de toute nature réglés par des bitcoins : dans ce cas, le gain doit être déterminé par référence à la valeur en euros du bien acquis).
> 
> Remarque : Si l'activité est exercée à titre habituel, elle relève du régime des bénéfices industriels et commerciaux (BOI-BIC-CHAMP-60-50 au XXIX § 730 et suivants). Les critères d'exercice habituel ou occasionnel de l'activité résultent de l'examen, au cas par cas, des circonstances de fait dans lesquelles les opérations d'achat et de revente sont réalisées (les délais séparant les dates d'achat et de revente, le nombre de bitcoins vendus, les conditions de leur acquisition, etc.).
> ...


Et pour le BIC (http://bofip.impots.gouv.fr/bofip/47...tcoins_en__128)




> XXIX. Acquisition de bitcoins en vue de leur revente
> 
> 730
> 
> Le bitcoin est une unité de compte virtuelle qui peut être valorisée et utilisée comme outil spéculatif.
> 
> Par conséquent, conformément aux dispositions de l'article L. 110-1 du code de commerce qui répute acte de commerce toute acquisition de biens meubles aux fins de les revendre, l'achat-revente de bitcoins exercée à titre habituel et pour son propre compte constitue une activité commerciale par nature dont les revenus sont à déclarer dans la catégorie des bénéfices industriels et commerciaux (BIC) en application de l'article 34 du CGI.
> 
> En revanche, les produits tirés de cette activité à titre occasionnel sont des revenus relevant des prévisions de l'article 92 du CGI (BOI-BNC-CHAMP-10-10-20-40 au XXIX § 1080).
> ...


Donc, même avec une activité non habituelle, si j'achète quoique ce soit avec du bitcoin (sans repasser par du fiat), je suis imposé.

----------


## CieLight

> Donc, même avec une activité non habituelle, si j'achète quoique ce soit avec du bitcoin (sans repasser par du fiat), je suis imposé.


D'après moi c'est certain, tu t'es enrichis, tu dois donc payer une part à l'Etat.

PS : Actuellement, la meilleure solution pour un particulier qui ne veut pas se risquer dans une déclaration d’impôts compliquée (voire création d'entreprise), c'est d'utiliser les ETN Bitcoin/ Ethereum sur un CTO => imposé à la flat tax de 30%.

----------


## Zepolak

> Donc, même avec une activité non habituelle, si j'achète quoique ce soit avec du bitcoin (sans repasser par du fiat), je suis imposé.


Oui, bon, ça c'est logique car si tu achètes un Xcoin à 10 euros et qu'ensuite tu t'achètes une maison avec, bon, y a vraiment eu une plus-value quoi.

----------


## CieLight

> Oui, bon, ça c'est logique car si tu achètes un Xcoin à 10 euros et qu'ensuite tu t'achètes une maison avec, bon, y a vraiment eu une plus-value quoi.


La où il y a débat d'après moi, c'est pour les trades à l’intérieur même des exchanger. La plus-value est-elle concrétisée quand l'argent est sur le compte en banque ou sur l'exchanger ? 

J'échange 1 BTC contre 10 ETH. Suis-je imposé sur cette opération ? 

J'échange 1 BTC pour 10 000€ pour racheter 10 ETH sans sortir de mon exchanger. Même question...

Ce qui est génial, c'est qu'en France chaque types de comptes à une fiscalité différente : 

- Sur une AV, tu es imposé sur les rachats. 
- Sur un PEA, tu es imposé sur les PV à la clôture du compte.
- Sur un CTO, tu es imposé sur les PV annuelles. 

Alors sur un compte crypto, ça marche comment ?

----------


## Zepolak

Bon, du coup, pour prendre moins de risque, faut utiliser des conneries genre USDT ? Brrrr...

----------


## Dross

> La où il y a débat d'après moi, c'est pour les trades à l’intérieur même des exchanger. La plus-value est-elle concrétisée quand l'argent est sur le compte en banque ou sur l'exchanger ?


Tant que l'argent n'est pas sur ton compte bancaire on pourrai considérer que le gain n'est pas encore effectif (la plateforme peut fermer, les admins peuvent partir avec la caisse, etc), donc non imposable.

----------


## CieLight

> Bon, du coup, pour prendre moins de risque, faut utiliser des conneries genre USDT ? Brrrr...


Même si j'en ai déjà entendu parler, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu de la non imposition des échanges cryptos->cryptos.

En plus pour les échanges cryptos->USDT : J'imagine qu'un agent des impôts un peu zélé pourrais très bien dire que ton utilisation de l'USDT correspond à une volonté manifeste d'échapper à l'impôt...  ::trollface:: 




> Tant que l'argent n'est pas sur ton compte bancaire on pourrai considérer que le gain n'est pas encore effectif (la plateforme peut fermer, les admins peuvent partir avec la caisse, etc), donc non imposable.


J'aimerais tellement que nos législateurs arrivent à cette conclusion ...

----------


## Teocali

En Belgique, je sais pas pour les particuliers, mais pour les boites c'est cool : les crypto-monnaie sont considérés comme une monnaie "classique" : tu n'es imposé sur la plus-value qu'en cas de retour vers la monnaie originelle (ici les euros)... et uniquement si tu fais cette plus-value en moins de 6 mois...
Bon, par contre, la contrepartie, c'est qu'en cas de moins-value, tu peux toujours courir pour la considérer déductible...

----------


## Paradox

> En Belgique, je sais pas pour les particuliers, mais pour les boites c'est cool : les crypto-monnaie sont considérés comme une monnaie "classique" : tu n'es imposé sur la plus-value qu'en cas de retour vers la monnaie originelle (ici les euros)... et uniquement si tu fais cette plus-value en moins de 6 mois...
> Bon, par contre, la contrepartie, c'est qu'en cas de moins-value, tu peux toujours courir pour la considérer déductible...


Au moins, ca parait logique.

La logique en fiscalite en France, on la cherche toujours.

----------


## Bah

Perso, ça me paraît de toute façon assez logique de ne pas considérer déductible un investissement qui te fait perdre de l'argent. Ca me semble pas à être à l'état d'aider à éponger, même partiellement, des pertes dûes à un mauvais investissement.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sauf quand c'est un investissement bien réfléchi comme les subprimes

----------


## Zepolak

Ben c'est le cas avec les moins-value sur titre, c'est épongeable sur un paquet d'années et c'est cool.
Sur le principe, tu t'enrichies, tu payes des impôts, tu t'enrichis pas, t'en payes pas, encore heureux. Enfin je sais pas, ça me paraît juste logique/sain.

Pour les cryptos, c'est pas genre comparable à ce que les types font en jouant au forex (les échanges des monnaies réelles), c'est imposé comment ce truc ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça dépend si c'est une activité pro ou occasionnelle

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah ça en parlait en partie un peu plus haut: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post11381634

----------


## Paradox

> Perso, ça me paraît de toute façon assez logique de ne pas considérer déductible un investissement qui te fait perdre de l'argent. Ca me semble pas à être à l'état d'aider à éponger, même partiellement, des pertes dûes à un mauvais investissement.


Ca te parait logique, et a moi aussi. Mais, en pratique, l'Etat ne loge pas tout a la meme enseigne.

----------


## Bah

> Sur le principe, tu t'enrichies, tu payes des impôts, tu t'enrichis pas, t'en payes pas, encore heureux. Enfin je sais pas, ça me paraît juste logique/sain.


Ben... ouais... Si tu perds de l'argent, tu paieras moins d'impôts que si tu en gagnes. Logique. C'est grosso modo le principe du truc. Ce qui l'est pas c'est de dire "vous avez perdu 10'000 balles dans un mauvais investissement, on va vous faire une réduction spéciale en fonction de ce que vous avez perdu".

----------


## Teocali

> Perso, ça me paraît de toute façon assez logique de ne pas considérer déductible un investissement qui te fait perdre de l'argent. Ca me semble pas à être à l'état d'aider à éponger, même partiellement, des pertes dûes à un mauvais investissement.


Sauf que c'est pas considéré comme investissement hein. Un investissement est déductible.

----------


## Paradox

> Perso, ça me paraît de toute façon assez logique de ne pas considérer déductible un investissement qui te fait perdre de l'argent. Ca me semble pas à être à l'état d'aider à éponger, même partiellement, des pertes dûes à un mauvais investissement.


Ca depend si tu parles d'un investissement comme un terme generique, ou un investissement tel que c'est defini et vu par la fiscalite.

----------


## alx

C'est normal cette période de baisses généralisées : c'est les soldes.

----------


## Vaatho

> C'est normal cette période de baisses généralisées : c'est les soldes.


http://gavinishere.ddns.net/cryptosale.html

----------


## Kamikaze

Les branquignoles découvrent l'informatique

https://www.societegenerale.com/en/n...ugh-blockchain

----------


## Paradox

> Les branquignoles découvrent l'informatique
> 
> https://www.societegenerale.com/en/n...ugh-blockchain


Pour une banque, 9 ans apres, c'est court.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je fais surtout référence à la valeur ajoutée du truc, c'est pour faire parler "coucou on est high tech #blockchain"

Des transactions électroniques y'en a depuis des lustres

----------


## Paradox

> Ouais je fais surtout référence à la valeur ajoutée du truc, c'est pour faire parler "coucou on est high tech #blockchain"
> 
> Des transactions électroniques y'en a depuis des lustres


Oui, j'avais compris l'idee. C'est comme la toute recente "categorisation semi-intelligente" de tes depenses sur ton interface de banque en ligne (il y a ~2 ans).

----------


## tenshu

> Ouais je fais surtout référence à la valeur ajoutée du truc, c'est pour faire parler "coucou on est high tech #blockchain"
> Des transactions électroniques y'en a depuis des lustres


Dans la même veine Carrefour annonce qu'il vont stocker les infos de traçabilité dans une blockchain.

----------


## Paradox

> Dans la même veine Carrefour annonce qu'il vont stocker les infos de traçabilité dans une blockchain.

----------


## Zepolak

Ben, nous, on rigole, mais je le vois dans ma boîte aussi ; en fait, c'est un passage obligé je commence à penser, c'est à dire que si tu prétends pas toucher au truc, t'es has been.

----------


## Paradox

> Ben, nous, on rigole, mais je le vois dans ma boîte aussi ; en fait, c'est un passage obligé je commence à penser, c'est à dire que si tu prétends pas toucher au truc, t'es has been.


Comme le machine learning et le big data avant ca.

----------


## Teocali

En même temps, à l'heure actuelle, au niveau des investisseurs, t'as trois mots magique : internet des objets, machine learning et blockchain. Ton pitch en contient au moins un des trois, tu nages dans le pognon. Même si t'as rien d'autre que ce pitch...

----------


## Lazyjoe

Même chez le grosses pointures... Les deux dernière années mon labo était Intel Parallel Computing Center (Intel file du pognon, on optimise des codes pour leurs derniers processeurs). Thématiques classiques dans le monde HPC ces deux dernière années, parallélisation et vectorisation. Et là, l'annonce qui tombe : "changement de paradigme !!! pour l'année prochaine on financera uniquement du machine learning". Z'êtes bien gentil mais personne ne fait de ça par chez nous.  :tired:

----------


## blueray

Salut les canards,

Pour revenir sur l'imposition, voilà une réponse que j'ai eu du cabinet qui me donne un coup de main pour mes impôts 2017 (je leur ai fait la demande pour 50K pour l'exemple, je n'ai rien récupéré l'année dernière à part ma mise de départ) :




> Au regard de la législation actuelle, les gains tirés de la vente d'unités de compte virtuelles stockées sur un support électronique, lorsqu'ils sont occasionnels, sont soumis à l'impôt sur le revenu dans la catégorie des bénéfices non commerciaux (BNC).
> 
> Si l'activité est exercée à titre habituel, elle relève du régime d'imposition des bénéfices industriels et commerciaux (BIC).
> 
> 
> Nous comprenons que votre gain s’élève à environ 50 000 EUR.
> 
> Ainsi, dans l’hypothèse où ce gain serait imposable dans la catégorie des BNC, il fera partie de votre revenu imposable et donc soumis au barème progressif de l’impôt sur le revenu. Le régime du micro-BNC ne devrait pas être applicable.
> 
> Dans l’hypothèse où ce gain serait imposable dans la catégorie des BIC, vous devriez pouvoir bénéficier du régime micro-BIC (cela n’est du moins pas interdit), permettant l’application d’un abattement de 50% sur votre revenu imposable (ainsi votre revenu imposable soumis au barème progressif s’élèverait à 25 000 EUR et non 50 000 EUR). Toutefois, nous attirons votre attention sur le fait qu’il n’existe que peu d’informations sur le sujet à l’heure actuelle, ainsi il n’est pas exclu que le gouvernement se prononce à nouveau sur ce type de gain.

----------


## Paradox

> Même chez le grosses pointures... Les deux dernière années mon labo était Intel Parallel Computing Center (Intel file du pognon, on optimise des codes pour leurs derniers processeurs). Thématiques classiques dans le monde HPC ces deux dernière années, parallélisation et vectorisation. Et là, l'annonce qui tombe : "changement de paradigme !!! pour l'année prochaine on financera uniquement du machine learning". Z'êtes bien gentil mais personne ne fait de ça par chez nous.


Et puis pour moi, parallelisation et vectorisation interviennent avant ; si tu veux du machine voir du deep learning qui tourne IRL sur des applications pointues, il faut deja optimiser ton code (et par consequent ton enveloppe thermique de calcul puisque ca devient quelque chose qui interesse les gros industriels) pour ton ou tes processeurs (CPU, GPU, co-processors, etc). Deja que niveau hardware c'est pas ca en terme d'augmentation des perfs...

Moi qui n'aime pas les diagrammes de Gantt, la je vois clairement 2 taches sequentielles.

----------


## nova

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Pour revenir sur l'imposition, voilà une réponse que j'ai eu du cabinet qui me donne un coup de main pour mes impôts 2017 (je leur ai fait la demande pour 50K pour l'exemple, je n'ai rien récupéré l'année dernière à part ma mise de départ) :


C'est logique ce qu'ils racontent.

Du coup, perso je conseillerai à ceux qui ont des sommes "importantes" en jeu de créer une Entreprise individuelle régime BIC . Ca obligera de tenir une comptabilite (mais quelque chose de très simple donc) . Mais le gros avantage c'est que la comptabilité permetra l'imputation des pertes sur les gains. Et si une année vous avez plus de pertes que de gains alors ca viendra baisser votre revenu global .
Par contre, faut que je regarde pour les cotisations sociales  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> C'est logique ce qu'ils racontent.
> 
> Du coup, perso je conseillerai à ceux qui ont des sommes "importantes" en jeu de créer une Entreprise individuelle régime BIC . Ca obligera de tenir une comptabilite (mais quelque chose de très simple donc) . Mais le gros avantage c'est que la comptabilité permetra l'imputation des pertes sur les gains. Et si une année vous avez plus de pertes que de gains alors ca viendra baisser votre revenu global .
> Par contre, faut que je regarde pour les cotisations sociales


Oui, tu as presente le cote sympa.

Si tu n'arrives pas a garder le regime general mais que tu dois passer en independant, tu vas te frotter au RSI. 

Et la, tu comprendras pourquoi la France est 1ere comsommatrice de produits pharmacologiques psychotropes.  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

Si tu veux éviter le RSI pour etre sur tu crées une SAS à l'impot société.

----------


## Roupille

Attention aux autres impôts qui viennent se rajouter. Contribution Foncière des Entreprises et surtout la TVA. C'est considéré comme de la vente ou de la prestation de service ? 
Parce que pour les prestations de service la franchise en base de TVA n'est applicable que jusqu'à 35200€. Et je suis pas sur que ce soit une activité exo de TVA.

----------


## nova

> Attention aux autres impôts qui viennent se rajouter. Contribution Foncière des Entreprises et surtout la TVA. C'est considéré comme de la vente ou de la prestation de service ? 
> Parce que pour les prestations de service la franchise en base de TVA n'est applicable que jusqu'à 35200€. Et je suis pas sur que ce soit une activité exo de TVA.


Je vois pas comment ça pourrait être en TVA.

----------


## Mayalabielle

Coincoin, 

Stellar fait le buzz en ce moment (parce que Stripe : https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/24/stel...ital-coin.html) est-ce que ça vaut le coup de creuser ? De monter un noeud stellar-core ?

----------


## Athelas

> Coincoin, 
> 
> Stellar fait le buzz en ce moment (parce que Stripe : https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/24/stel...ital-coin.html) est-ce que ça vaut le coup de creuser ? De monter un noeud stellar-core ?


#troll : 
j'ai pas encore tout lu, mais ça parle pas de blockchain... Marchera pas ! :D

Blague à part, y'a pas de rémunération des noeuds, ils disent juste qu'une base de frais est prévue pour maintenir les coûts à la fondation Stellar...

Des canards qui ont tout lu pour confirmer ?

----------


## Endymion

Avec une petite pointe de regret j'ai regardé la valeur augmenter, le classique "ah si j'avais su je n'aurais pas hésité il y quatre ans".
Donc là vu que ça baisse je me lance, je me suis donc créé un compte chez Kraken, je suis level 2 et là je vais pour saisir le RIB sur le site de ma banque (Crédit Agricole), or ça ne passe passe, bah oui pour les IBAN SEPA non français il faut aller en agence (donc pas avant samedi).

J'étais sur le point de laisser tomber,  ::w00t::  une banque en ligne; je regarde Boursorama, il filent 80€ à l'ouverture du compte.
Là c'est mieux je pense, et j'ai l'intention d'ajouter le montant de matos que je suis en train de vendre..

----------


## Mayalabielle

> Avec une petite pointe de regret j'ai regardé la valeur augmenté, le classique "ah si j'avais su je n'aurais pas hésité il y quatre ans".
> Donc là vu que ça baisse je me lance, je me suis donc créé un compte chez Kraken, je suis level 2 et là je vais pour saisir le RIB sur le site de ma banque (Crédit Agricole), or ça ne passe passe, bah oui pour les IBAN SEPA non français il faut aller en agence.
> 
> J'étais sur le point de laisser tomber,  une banque en ligne; je regarde Boursorama, il filent 80€ à l'ouverture du compte.
> Là c'est mieux je pense, et j'ai l'intention d'ajouter le montant de matos que je suis en train de vendre..


On a relancé quelques piecettes dans la machines nous aussi.

----------


## Møgluglu

Vous avez acheté des PonziCoins ?

----------


## Laya

> Vous avez acheté des PonziCoins ?


Enfin des gens qui ont compris à quoi pouvait servir ce genre de monnaie virtuel.  ::XD::

----------


## nova

> Vous avez acheté des PonziCoins ?


 :haha:

----------


## Paradox

> ... là je vais pour saisir le RIB sur le site de ma banque (Crédit Agricole), or ça ne passe passe, bah oui pour les IBAN SEPA non français il faut aller en agence (donc pas avant samedi).


Oui les banques "traditionnelles" c'etait et ca devient de plus en plus n'importe quoi.

Surtout, en effet, quand tu compares aux banques en lignes (ou autre alternatives - Transferwise ou N26 pour ne citer qu'eux).

----------


## Nazedaq

> Vous avez acheté des PonziCoins ?


 ::love::

----------


## Xapha

Dans le même style : http://yetanotherico.com

----------


## vectra

> Même chez le grosses pointures... Les deux dernière années mon labo était Intel Parallel Computing Center (Intel file du pognon, on optimise des codes pour leurs derniers processeurs). Thématiques classiques dans le monde HPC ces deux dernière années, parallélisation et vectorisation. Et là, l'annonce qui tombe : "changement de paradigme !!! pour l'année prochaine on financera uniquement du machine learning". Z'êtes bien gentil mais personne ne fait de ça par chez nous.


Eeek! 
L'Intel MIC, c'est déjà fini?  ::cry:: 

Je vais avoir besoin de me mettre au machine learning prochainement, mais je pars de 0,0.

----------


## tenshu

Fais comme tout le monde, prends des instances aws dédiées.

----------


## Nazedaq

Ah ouais, tout le monde fait ça....pfff facile.

----------


## vectra

Ce truc de lows  :<_<:

----------


## Akodo

> Avec une petite pointe de regret j'ai regardé la valeur augmenter, le classique "ah si j'avais su je n'aurais pas hésité il y quatre ans".
> Donc là vu que ça baisse je me lance, je me suis donc créé un compte chez Kraken, je suis level 2 et là je vais pour saisir le RIB sur le site de ma banque (Crédit Agricole), or ça ne passe passe, bah oui pour les IBAN SEPA non français il faut aller en agence (donc pas avant samedi).
> 
> J'étais sur le point de laisser tomber,  une banque en ligne; je regarde Boursorama, il filent 80€ à l'ouverture du compte.
> Là c'est mieux je pense, et j'ai l'intention d'ajouter le montant de matos que je suis en train de vendre..


Là même que toi, sauf que je sui allé en agence pour ajouter Kraken en bénéficiaire et faire mes virements. J'ai mis quelques sous, juste pour tester pour le moment. Ça me fait un peu chier parce que j'ai de gros moments dans la journée pendant lesquels j'ai pas accès à mon téléphone pour faire mon panicseller en cas de crash.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Là même que toi, sauf que je sui allé en agence pour ajouter Kraken en bénéficiaire et faire mes virements. J'ai mis quelques sous, juste pour tester pour le moment. Ça me fait un peu chier parce que j'ai de gros moments dans la journée pendant lesquels j'ai pas accès à mon téléphone pour faire mon panicseller en cas de crash.


Y a un moment, juste avant une grosse baisse, Kraken est devenu indisponible pendant 3 jours, si ce n'est 5. Bon, j'avoue que depuis, y a quasiment plus de ces immenses indisponibilités, donc quelque part leur mise à jour d'infrastructure a dû se révéler positives.
Bon c'est juste que maintenant mon historique d'ordres est complétement foutraque, ça fout 'cancelled' ou 'closed' au petit bonheur la chance.

----------


## tenshu

> Ah ouais, tout le monde fait ça....pfff facile.


Pour être honnêtes je pensais être dans le topic des webdev à cause du changement de page.

----------


## Nazedaq

Je me disais aussi.

----------


## William Vaurien

Un article du monde dit ça:



> La dernière mise en garde – et pas des moindres – émane du directeur général de la Banque des règlements internationaux, la « banque des banques centrales », qui veille à la stabilité financière mondiale. « Le bitcoin devient à la fois une bulle, un montage Ponzi et un désastre environnemental », a accusé, mardi, Agustin Carstens.


Vous en pensez quoi ?

Sinon j'ai fait un tour sur un site recensant un nombre faramineux de crypto monaie (avec des MACRON, des pizzaCoin et autre leboncoin...), certaines présentant des variations énorme sur 24h (de +300% à -90%)...

Est-ce que vous vous amusez à en prendre quelques unes à vil prix et à revendre automatiquement dès qu'une grosse variation est détectée ? (je ne sais même pas si c'est possible: je ne fais que regarder de loin en me demandant pourquoi j'ai pas acheté une poignée de BTC quand un collègue m'en parlait en 2012 et que ça ne valait quasiment rien).

Si oui, vous vous basez sur quoi pour choisir parmi l'offre pléthorique et délirante ?

----------


## Nazedaq

Leboncoin  ::XD::

----------


## Lazyjoe

Faudrait créer une cypto belge.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je suis riche, j'en ai déjà une dans mon frigo !  ::w00t::

----------


## Paradox

> Un article du monde dit ça: Vous en pensez quoi ?


Desastre environnemental, clairement. Entre les centrales a charbon de la Chine utilisees pour miner 40% de BTC et le matos qui part a la poubelle, c'est juste affolant (et ce n'est que la partie emergee de l'iceberg).

Une bulle ? Pourquoi pas : l'immobilier aussi depuis des annees et ca ne semble pas pret de s'arreter...

Un montage Ponzi ? Pas trop d'avis mais tu ne devrais pas pouvoir recuperer de l'argent, toi, le petit en bas de pyramide selon ma definition...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faudrait créer une cypto belge.


Arrete, ca va faire comme avec le gouvernement : des fois, y'en a, des fois y'en a pas...  ::ninja::

----------


## Dross

> Vous en pensez quoi ?


_Le bitcoin devient à la fois une bulle_

L'or aussi est surévalué, pourtant ça semble gêner personne. 

_un montage Ponzi_ 

C'est totalement faux, un montage Ponzi fait que mécaniquement, les premiers entrants sont ceux qui profitent le plus du système : hors là ce n'est pas le cas, vu que tu ne fait de l'argent que si tu revends au bon moment. Y'a des gens qui ont acheté des ETH 12 mois après moi mais qui ont fait beaucoup plus d'argent que moi. C'est strictement identique à une action en bourse. 

_un désastre environnemental_ 

Ça serai vrai si on comparais ce qui est comparable, on peut déterminer facilement le coût de fonctionnement de BTC (qui permet de valider des transactions financières) mais si on voulais faire la même chose avec le système standard, ça serai très compliqué : le cout de fonctionnement de Visa/Mastercard c'est facile, mais on oublis le cout de fonctionnement des infrastructures autour (banques, machines de retraits) et de l’armée de gens nécessaire au bon fonctionnement du bordel (et leur propre consommation d'essence, d'électricité etc).

Aujourd'hui tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est qu'on peut faire mieux que Bitcoin, et ça tombe bien, car c'est vers ça que part le monde des cryptomonnaies.

----------


## Nazedaq

> _Le bitcoin devient à la fois une bulle_
> L'or aussi est surévalué, pourtant ça semble gêner personne. 
> .


L'or et les BC ne sont aucunement comparables, tout comme l'immobilier d'ailleurs.
Ce sont ce genres de comparaisons faites par de pseudos experts (pas toi hein, je parle de la presse en général) qui embrouillent encore un peu plus les esprits.

----------


## ShotMaster

Prenez le marché des crypto pour ce qu'il est actuellement. Une loterie où presque tout le monde a gagné pour le moment.

----------


## tenshu

Hé bien vous êtes chauds sur les platitudes aujourd'hui !

----------


## Roupille

La vérité est une platitude

----------


## ShotMaster

La platité est une véritude.

----------


## Paradox

> L'or et les BC ne sont aucunement comparables, tout comme l'immobilier d'ailleurs.
> Ce sont ce genres de comparaisons faites par de pseudos experts (pas toi hein, je parle de la presse en général) qui embrouillent encore un peu plus les esprits.


Certes, mais si on parle de bulles, il faut pouvoir essayer de comparer.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Prenez le marché des crypto pour ce qu'il est actuellement. Une loterie où presque tout le monde a gagné pour le moment.


Il y a ceux qui ont gagné, et ceux qui n'ont pas encore perdu.




> Certes, mais si on parle de bulles, il faut pouvoir essayer de comparer.


Oui, le minage correspond à du calcul, et à de l'énergie dépensée, qui a une valeur en elle-même. Mais si vous considérez que la puissance de calcul a une valeur intrinsèque au même titre que l'or ou l'immobilier, alors c'est ça qu'il faut utiliser comme référence. Et on est clairement dans le cas d'un Ponzi : mécaniquement, les Xcoins des premiers entrants leur ont coûté moins de puissance de calcul que ceux des mineurs qui arrivent après. Donc si on regarde la valeur au prix de la production, les premiers arrivants "gagnent" toujours.

----------


## Paradox

> _un désastre environnemental_ 
> 
> Ça serai vrai si on comparais ce qui est comparable, on peut déterminer facilement le coût de fonctionnement de BTC (qui permet de valider des transactions financières) mais si on voulais faire la même chose avec le système standard, ça serai très compliqué : le cout de fonctionnement de Visa/Mastercard c'est facile, mais on oublis le cout de fonctionnement des infrastructures autour (banques, machines de retraits) et de l’armée de gens nécessaire au bon fonctionnement du bordel (et leur propre consommation d'essence, d'électricité etc).


Pas besoin de comparaison cette fois-ci pour voir que c'est vrai, hein...

----------


## Nazedaq

> Il y a ceux qui ont gagné, et ceux qui n'ont pas encore perdu.


Ben en fait...quand la courbe redescend il y a des perdants...et vu ce que je vois, y'en a plein sauf qu'ils sont très discrets  ::ninja::

----------


## Dross

> L'or et les BC ne sont aucunement comparables, tout comme l'immobilier d'ailleurs.
> Ce sont ce genres de comparaisons faites par de pseudos experts (pas toi hein, je parle de la presse en général) qui embrouillent encore un peu plus les esprits.


On parle de bulle (et de la problématique de "bulle" : c'est à dire que des gens risquent d'y perdre des plumes). Et si ça c'est problématique, alors la bourse et le système financier tout entier est problématique. Et je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas le cas (problématique), mais il faut avouer que c'est particulièrement savoureux de voir des gens vivant littéralement sur le système financier (banquiers, analystes financiers) venir nous dire que c'est un problème. Qu'ils posent leur démission d'abords et ensuite ils seront déjà un peu plus crédible à être critique là dessus.

----------


## Nazedaq

Tu voudrais un système financier sans risque de perdre un centime ?
C'est un débat plutôt politique pour le coup, un peu loin des analyses techniques.

----------


## Roupille

Oui mais tu compares deux choses qui fonctionnent différemment. L'or et le bitcoin n'évoluent pas pour les mêmes raisons.
Le bitcoin est purement spéculatif, son évolution ne suit aucune variables économiques.
De plus l'or est très liquide ce que je sera  jamais le bitcoin.

----------


## Dross

Je voudrai un système financier régulé, interdisant la revente d'une action avant un délai long (disons 10 ans) : plein de problèmes liés au court-termisme d'aujourd'hui sont directement lié à la finance et son abstraction. 
Quand BTC se casse la gueule ça ne pose problème qu'à ceux qui y sont rentré. 
Quand c'est la bourse (pour les mêmes raisons), c'est les ouvriers qui n'ont rien demandé à personne qui morflent. 

Alors c'est assez rigolo qu'ils viennent nous faire la morale.

----------


## Roupille

En fait si on voulait vraiment comparer les bitcoins a quelque chose, ce serait plutôt les subprimes. Un truc auquel personne ne comprend rien, et qu'on achète parce-que son voisin fait pareil et que ça monte.

----------


## Dross

Oui en effet, c'est très proche des subprimes pour le coup.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Oui mais tu compares deux choses qui fonctionnent différemment. L'or et le bitcoin n'évoluent pas pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le bitcoin est purement spéculatif, son évolution ne suit aucune variables économiques.


Est-ce que l'or n'est pas largement spéculatif ? OK ll a quelques utilisations dans l'industrie et la joaillerie, mais son prix est très surévalué par rapport à sa valeur en tant que métal, et il y a beaucoup plus de lingots en stock que nécessaire pour l'industrie qui ne seront pas fondus de sitôt.

Le bitcoin c'est pourtant pas compliqué à analyser : c'est une bulle spéculative *par dessus* un mécanisme de Ponzi.  ::): 




> De plus l'or est très liquide ce que je sera  jamais le bitcoin.


Il est aussi plus ductile que le bitcoin, certes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Roupille

Les marchés financiers sont fait pour mettre en contact des agents à besoin de financement avec des agents qui ont de l'argent à placer. Suivant ta situation tu peux avoir des besoin de financement à court terme ou long terme. Chacun a sa place et son rôle à jouer que ce soit les gros investisseurs institutionnels ou le petit épargnant. Mais ces marchés sont un minimum régulé.

Le problème du bitcoin c'est sont absence totale de régulation.

----------


## tenshu

> En fait si on voulait vraiment comparer les bitcoins a quelque chose, ce serait plutôt les subprimes.


Way exactement pareil  ::rolleyes:: 




> Oui en effet, c'est très proche des subprimes pour le coup.


Non. 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crise_des_subprimes + https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titrisation

----------


## Paradox

> En fait si on voulait vraiment comparer les bitcoins a quelque chose, ce serait plutôt les subprimes.


Sauf que les subprimes etaient integrees au systeme financier (jusqu'a la finance de l'immobilier d'ailleurs, pour rebondir sur ce qui a ete dit plus haut) et hautement toxiques par nature.

On ne sait pas quelle est la nature du BTC. Pour les autres, ca peut varier (si on prend en compte les phenomenes de ICO et autres).

----------


## Dross

> Les marchés financiers sont fait pour mettre en contact des agents à besoin de financement avec des agents qui ont de l'argent à placer. Suivant ta situation tu peux avoir des besoin de financement à court terme ou long terme. Chacun a sa place et son rôle à jouer que ce soit les gros investisseurs institutionnels ou le petit épargnant. Mais ces marchés sont un minimum régulé.


Ils sont moins régulé que dans les années 70, alors je ne partage pas vraiment ton point. Et on a vu avec les subprimes la force des "régulateurs" (c'est une vaste blague), le produit financier subprime était très bien noté, et pas parce-que le régulateur n'y avait rien compris, mais parce-que les banques avaient demandées à ce qu'il soit bien noté (tout en pariant contre en même temps, sinon c'est pas drôle). 

Sans parler du fait que ces manipulations sont sans risques pour eux : dans le système financier les gains sont privatisés, mais les pertes sont mutualisées. 




> Le problème du bitcoin c'est sont absence totale de régulation.


C'est pour ça qu'il a été inventé. Et ça ne pose pas de problème _en soit_ car il n'y a pas d'effet sur la société en général. Au contraire des banques et de la finance. Car justement, il n'est pas la colonne vertébrale de l'économie réelle.
C'est comme si on parlais du problème de spéculation autour des cartes magic, que ça ne les vaut pas (c'est du papier !!), et que faudrait réguler ce marché là. Ça n'a pas de sens.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Je voudrai un système financier régulé, interdisant la revente d'une action avant un délai long (disons 10 ans) : plein de problèmes liés au court-termisme d'aujourd'hui sont directement lié à la finance et son abstraction. 
> Quand BTC se casse la gueule ça ne pose problème qu'à ceux qui y sont rentré. 
> Quand c'est la bourse (pour les mêmes raisons), c'est les ouvriers qui n'ont rien demandé à personne qui morflent. 
> 
> Alors c'est assez rigolo qu'ils viennent nous faire la morale.


Tu ne peux pas obliger les gens à garder un titre sur une durée définie, surtout pas 10 ans. Ce serait la mort pure et simple de l'investissement.
L'horizon est invisible et personne ne donnerait son argent, adieu la capitalisation.

----------


## Roupille

Les subprimes s'était d'intégrer a un titre un sous-jacent auquel personne ne comprenait rien a part l'autiste qui les a créés. Le bitcoin est un truc de geek auquel personne ne comprend rien a part son créateur autiste. Y a des points communs.
Et c'est même pire ton titre financier adossé à un subprime était facilement echangeable et liquide ce que n'a jamais été le bitcoin.

Et l'or a d'autre fonction, réserve de valeur, unité de compte et d'échange. Le bitcoin n'a rien de tout ca. On compare les torchons et les serviettes là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pour ça qu'il a été inventé. Et ça ne pose pas de problème _en soit_ car il n'y a pas d'effet sur la société en général. Au contraire des banques et de la finance. Car justement, il n'est pas la colonne vertébrale de l'économie réelle.
> C'est comme si on parlais du problème de spéculation autour des cartes magic, que ça ne les vaut pas (c'est du papier !!), et que faudrait réguler ce marché là. Ça n'a pas de sens.


Les marchés financiers ont toujours fonctioné sur une relation de confiance et sur le fait que l'information soit librement accessible et sans coût. C'est pour ca que les marchés sont un minimum régulés, pour qu'un échange soit possible entre deux parties qui ne se connaissent pas.

Le manque de transparence du bitcoin et son opacité n'en feront jamais un produit financier et encore moins une monnaie.

Et c'est pour ca que les principales institutions financières ont sorti la  grosse artillerie face au bitcoin et crypto monnaie.

----------


## tenshu

> Y a des points communs.


Hum ... non.

Désolé mais je pense que je comprends bien le bitcoin et ça me semble pas tellement dur de se documenter sur la question.

----------


## blueray

> Le manque de transparence du bitcoin et son opacité n'en feront jamais un produit financier et encore moins une monnaie.
> 
> Et c'est pour ca que les principales institutions financières ont sorti la  grosse artillerie face au bitcoin et crypto monnaie.


Pour le coup le BTC est un exemple de transparence ! Tu peux retrouver qui a envoyé quoi à qui depuis sa création.
C'est tout aussi complexe que de payer avec une carte bleue, je doute que 99% de la population sache tous les échanges qu'il y a permettant à la transaction de se faire (communication entre le terminal et sa banque, sa banque à la banque de la CB...).
Ils ont sorti la grosse artillerie comme l'ont sorti les taxis une fois que uber était omni présent : la flippe de se faire dégager.

----------


## Roupille

Si je te demande ce qu'il y a précisément dans ton bitcoin ( à la lettre et au chiffe près ) tu peux me répondre ? 
Quand tu achètes un titre sur les marchés tu sais exactement ce que tu achètes. Si c'est un titre d'entreprise tu as accès à son bilan, compte de résultat. Tu connais au centime près sa situation financière.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour le coup le BTC est un exemple de transparence ! Tu peux retrouver qui a envoyé quoi à qui depuis sa création.
> C'est tout aussi complexe que de payer avec une carte bleue, je doute que 99% de la population sache tous les échanges qu'il y a permettant à la transaction de se faire (communication entre le terminal et sa banque, sa banque à la banque de la CB...).
> Ils ont sorti la grosse artillerie comme l'ont sorti les taxis une fois que uber était omni présent : la flippe de se faire dégager.


C'est pour ca qu'il est utilisé principalement pour blanchir de l'argent. La transparence c'est pas seulement le bitcoin, c'est aussi les agents qui l'utilisent.
Il faudra bien vous mettre dans la tête que jamais le bitcoin ne sera utilisé comme monnaie ou titre d'échange tant qu'il n'offrira pas des garanties en terme de régulation.
Je le répète la base des échanges c'est la confiance, le bitcoin n'a la confiance de personne et ne l'aura jamais

----------


## Dross

> Et l'or a d'autre fonction, réserve de valeur, unité de compte et d'échange. Le bitcoin n'a rien de tout ca. On compare les torchons et les serviettes là.


Oublie l'or, c'est le coté spéculatif autour de l'or dont on parle. (sa valeur n'est pas égale à son utilisabilité dans la bijouterie et l'électronique, très très loin de là).




> Le manque de transparence du bitcoin et son opacité n'en feront jamais un produit financier et encore moins une monnaie.


Bitcoin est opensource, dont le fonctionnement et la gestion est ouverte aux quatre vents. Plus ouvert et transparent, franchement, c'est impossible. 
Sa valeur n'est défini que par l'offre et la demande. Son utilité est ce qu'elle permet (transfert de token cryptographiques infalsifiables). 

Quand au fait que c'est une "monnaie", y'a personne qui dit le contraire, et franchement, en fait, ça ne pose problème qu'aux banques : osef qu'elle n'est pas adossée à une banque centrale, on est au courant, c'est justement ce qui rends BTC intéressant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si je te demande ce qu'il y a précisément dans ton bitcoin ( à la lettre et au chiffe près ) tu peux me répondre ?


Oui : c'est une transaction signée cryptographiquement vers un ensemble clé privée/publique en ma possession.

----------


## ShotMaster

> Si je te demande ce qu'il y a précisément dans ton bitcoin ( à la lettre et au chiffe près ) tu peux me répondre ?


Je comprends pas la question ? Le code est open source donc rien à dire de ce point de vue là, et tu peux télécharger le blockchain absolument quand tu veux.

----------


## Bah

> Oublie l'or, c'est le coté spéculatif autour de l'or dont on parle. (sa valeur n'est pas égale à son utilisabilité dans la bijouterie et l'électronique, très très loin de là).


Je vois pas trop comment on pourrait définir un rapport entre "l'utilisabilité" (qu'il faudrait déjà réussir à définir) d'un produit et son prix. L'or est cher et il est utile dans certains trucs. Les pierres précieuses sont chères, mais utiles dans très peu de trucs. Le sucre est pas trop cher et très utile. Le safran est cher mais pas vraiment utile. 

Je vois pas pourquoi ensuite tu parles de l'offre et de la demande sur le bitcoin (que tu sembles mettre en porte-à-faux avec l'or), vu que c'est exactement ce que dit ton message sur l'or (la seule façon de réconcilier le prix élevé avec son peu d'utilité c'est simplement l'offre et la demande).

----------


## Nazedaq

Ah tiens j'ai raté ça, je n'ai rien compris non plus.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Je vois pas trop comment on pourrait définir un rapport entre "l'utilisabilité" (qu'il faudrait déjà réussir à définir) d'un produit et son prix. L'or est cher et il est utile dans certains trucs. Les pierres précieuses sont chères, mais utiles dans très peu de trucs. Le sucre est pas trop cher et très utile. Le safran est cher mais pas vraiment utile. 
> 
> Je vois pas pourquoi ensuite tu parles de l'offre et de la demande sur le bitcoin (que tu sembles mettre en porte-à-faux avec l'or), vu que c'est exactement ce que dit ton message sur l'or (la seule façon de réconcilier le prix élevé avec son peu d'utilité c'est simplement l'offre et la demande).


Justement, il n'y a pas que l'offre et la demande, il y a aussi la spéculation. L'or et les pierres précieuses sont chères parce que des gens en achètent juste pour les garder dans des coffres-forts en attendant qu'ils "prennent" ou gardent de la valeur, pas pour les utiliser. Ce qui fait que l'offre n'arrive pas à suivre, les prix montent, plus de gens en veulent en voyant que c'est un bon placement, etc. C'est une demande, mais une demande artificielle qui est décorrélée de l'utilité intrinsèque de l'objet.

----------


## Nazedaq

Si j'achète 12 pots de Nutella au meilleur moment pour les stocker, c'est une spéculation inversée ?  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

> Si je te demande ce qu'il y a précisément dans ton bitcoin ( à la lettre et au chiffe près ) tu peux me répondre ?


Ok lol.

----------


## Bah

> Justement, il n'y a pas que l'offre et la demande, il y a aussi la spéculation. L'or et les pierres précieuses sont chères parce que des gens en achètent juste pour les garder dans des coffres-forts en attendant qu'ils "prennent" ou gardent de la valeur, pas pour les utiliser. Ce qui fait que l'offre n'arrive pas à suivre, les prix montent, plus de gens en veulent en voyant que c'est un bon placement, etc. C'est une demande, mais une demande artificielle qui est décorrélée de l'utilité intrinsèque de l'objet.


Mais la demande elle est jamais corrélée à une utilité intrinsèque. Est-ce que ça existe d'ailleurs une utilité intrinsèque ? Si c'était juste ça le critère, le sel serait plus cher que l'or. 

Et la spéculation c'est de l'offre et de la demande.  Je vois pas pourquoi s'en serait pas. Ni pourquoi ce serait artificiel.

----------


## tenshu

Tiens une petite histoire.

J'ai commencé a regader les crypto assez tôt mais au début j'étais super sceptique sur la capacité du truc a dépasser le proof of concept.
Donc j'ai commencé a lire les papier technique sur le protocole BTC, la blockchain toussa mais j'ai pas poussé plus loin.

J'ai commencé a regarder plus sérieusement avec les dogecoin par ce que c'était rigolol que ça permettait d'apprendre sans pression et sans le côté trading déjà bien relou chez BTC et LTC.
Et puis bon au bout de 2 ans j'ai eu ma dose et j'ai claqué tout mes DOGE pour me payer Cities Skylines.

Je viens de regarder par curiosité, j'ai donc payé 175039 DOGE pour le jeu. Le plus haut qu'est montée cette crypto est 0.016USD soit 2280€ (655€ au cours du jour).
 :Cigare:   :Cigare:   :Cigare:   :Cigare:

----------


## Paradox

> Si je te demande ce qu'il y a précisément dans ton bitcoin ( à la lettre et au chiffe près ) tu peux me répondre ?


Cette question laisse vraiment sous-entendre que tu ne comprends pas le fonctionnement des cryptocurrencies : tu peux telecharger la blockchain entiere et donc l'historique de toutes les transactions, de quel portefeuille vers quel autre, etc. En bref, oui, tu as tout, tu peux savoir EXACTEMENT ce qu'il y a dans ton BTC, bien plus qu'un produit financier de n'importe quel etablissement bancaire dans n'importe quel pays.

----------


## ShotMaster

> Tiens une petite histoire.
> 
> J'ai commencé a regader les crypto assez tôt mais au début j'étais super sceptique sur la capacité du truc a dépasser le proof of concept.
> Donc j'ai commencé a lire les papier technique sur le protocole BTC, la blockchain toussa mais j'ai pas poussé plus loin.
> 
> J'ai commencé a regarder plus sérieusement avec les dogecoin par ce que c'était rigolol que ça permettait d'apprendre sans pression et sans le côté trading déjà bien relou chez BTC et LTC.
> Et puis bon au bout de 2 ans j'ai eu ma dose et j'ai claqué tout mes DOGE pour me payer Cities Skylines.
> 
> Je viens de regarder par curiosité, j'ai donc payé 175039 DOGE pour le jeu. Le plus haut qu'est montée cette crypto est 0.016USD soit 2280€ (655€ au cours du jour).


Tu peux au moins te dire que tu as payé pour un bon jeu !

----------


## tenshu

N'hésitez pas à me confier vos économies pour les faire fructifier  :^_^:

----------


## Møgluglu

> Mais la demande elle est jamais corrélée à une utilité intrinsèque. Est-ce que ça existe d'ailleurs une utilité intrinsèque ? Si c'était juste ça le critère, le sel serait plus cher que l'or.


Très souvent, si. Par exemple quand tu achètes de la bouffe, c'est en général pour la manger. Ta demande en bouffe est totalement corrélée à son utilité intrinsèque pour toi. Le sel n'est pas cher simplement parce que l'offre est abondante et son extraction ne coûte pas cher, contrairement à celle de l'or.




> Et la spéculation c'est de l'offre et de la demande.  Je vois pas pourquoi s'en serait pas. Ni pourquoi ce serait artificiel.


Tu vois quand-même une différence entre acheter le pot de Nutella en promo pour le manger, et l'acheter pour le revendre la semaine d'après, non ? (L'un des deux rend malade et pas l'autre.)
Surtout si ta seule raison de penser que tu vas pouvoir le vendre plus cher, c'est parce que tu sais qu'il y a plein de gens qui font des stocks de Nutella juste pour les revendre à d'autres qui font aussi des stocks, alors que personne n'en mange. C'est quand-même un petit peu artificiel comme demande...

----------


## Nazedaq

J'ai du mal à saisir le concept de demande artificielle puisqu'elle définirait tout achat ou option d'achat sur un produit non consommable/manufacturable. Il faudrait distinguer la demande spéculative de la demande consommable ?
Mais surtout pour quelle raison ? Pour sélectionner les demandes selon des critères éthiques ou politiques ? Je ne vois pas bien la direction à prendre....

----------


## Møgluglu

Simplement pour prendre en compte ces deux phénomènes différents quand on fait des modèles économiques. Si tu considères uniquement la consommation ou uniquement la spéculation, le modèle ne tient pas debout. Artificiel/intrinsèque n'est pas un jugement de valeur.

----------


## Nazedaq

Ah on refait les modèles économiques donc  ::P:

----------


## Bah

> Très souvent, si. Par exemple quand tu achètes de la bouffe, c'est en général pour la manger. Ta demande en bouffe est totalement corrélée à son utilité intrinsèque pour toi. Le sel n'est pas cher simplement parce que l'offre est abondante et son extraction ne coûte pas cher, contrairement à celle de l'or.


En fait pour moi cette relation entre  offre/demande et utilité  n'a pas vraiment lieu d'être, parce qu'elle est tautologique.  L utilité intrinsèque de l'or, par exemple, c'est d'être une valeur refuge. Toute fluctuation de l'offre et de la demande découle de l'utilité qu'on y trouve. Je vois pas trop comment sortir de ça et je vois pas trop comment on pourrait dire "ce truc est cher et pourtant demandé,  alors qu'il est pas utile". 

Pour la bouffe par exemple, parfois j'achète des pâtes, parfois je vais dans un restaurant cher. Si le but était juste de me nourrir, les pâtes l'emporteraient haut la main. Mais le repas élaboré a aussi son utilité. Et pourtant il me permet pas de rester 5 fois plus longtemps sans manger. Il a une utilité différente. Tout comme le fait d acheter de l'or peut avoir une utilité.

----------


## Zepolak

> N'hésitez pas à me confier vos économies pour les faire fructifier


Toujours mieux que d'avoir acheter des shitcoins mi-Décembre en se disant que mieux vaut s'y mettre tard que jamais  ::trollface:: 




> Quand tu achètes un titre sur les marchés tu sais exactement ce que tu achètes. Si c'est un titre d'entreprise tu as accès à son bilan, compte de résultat. Tu connais au centime près sa situation financière.


C'est pas du tout vrai, et cela même en payant pour acheter de l'information sur les entreprises en question. Peut-être que c'est vrai si tu as tes entrées, hein, mais c'est pas la cas du péquin lambda.




> C'est strictement identique à une action en bourse.


Ce n'est *absolument pas* identique à une action en bourse. Un titre de société côté, c'est quelque chose de très précis. Mais limite on s'en branle, là où c'est important pour le péquin lambda, c'est au moment de faire la plus value. Bah prenons un petit scénario tout con : je perds 5000 euros cette année et je gagne 2000 euros l'année prochaine. Bilan sur 2 ans : -3000 euros. Avec les actions, je paye 0 impôts. Avec les crypto, j'en au moins pour ~400 euros de charges sociales (et très probablement beaucoup plus, rapport au taux marginal d'imposition).
Et je parle même pas de l'abattement si je garde mon actions 'longtemps'. Non vraiment, si y a bien un truc à se mettre en tête, c'est que les cryptos et les actions, ça n'a rien à voir, même si on peut utiliser les deux pour spéculer.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est pas du tout vrai, et cela même en payant pour acheter de l'information sur les entreprises en question. Peut-être que c'est vrai si tu as tes entrées, hein, mais c'est pas la cas du péquin lambda.
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est *absolument pas* identique à une action en bourse. Un titre de société côté, c'est quelque chose de très précis. Mais limite on s'en branle, là où c'est important pour le péquin lambda, c'est au moment de faire la plus value. Bah prenons un petit scénario tout con : je perds 5000 euros cette année et je gagne 2000 euros l'année prochaine. Bilan sur 2 ans : -3000 euros. Avec les actions, je paye 0 impôts. Avec les crypto, j'en au moins pour ~400 euros de charges sociales (et très probablement beaucoup plus, rapport au taux marginal d'imposition).
> Et je parle même pas de l'abattement si je garde mon actions 'longtemps'. Non vraiment, si y a bien un truc à se mettre en tête, c'est que les cryptos et les actions, ça n'a rien à voir, même si on peut utiliser les deux pour spéculer.


Tres bon resume.

----------


## vectra

> Prenez le marché des crypto pour ce qu'il est actuellement. Une loterie où presque tout le monde a gagné pour le moment.


Clairement que trop pas.
Mon buraliste a acheté à 20K.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est aussi plus ductile que le bitcoin, certes.


Pourtant, vu la quantité d'électrons qui lui sont passés dessus...

----------


## Zes

> Theoriquement ils vont pouvoir en racheter aussi, si le cours monte les gens vendront. 
> 
> Non en realite, s'ils veulent relancer leur token il leur faudra : 
> 
> -> Remettre l'UST a 1USD
> -> Reconstruire un fond de garantie
> -> Reconstruire toute la confiance autours de leur blockchain, avec des grands noms derrière
> 
> Y'en aurait pour des milliards, qui seraient plus utilises pour moults autres trucs


Il vont tout racheter à perte, étant donné que lorsqu'ils les ont vendus en masse ça s'est méchamment cassé la gueule donc s'ils en rachètent en masse ça va remonter et ça va leur coûter des sommes folles. Je ne crois pas vraiment qu'ils aient les épaules financières pour racheter assez de tokens à brûler pour que le cours redeviennent crédible et surtout qu'est-ce qui garantira qu'il n'y aura pas la même situation dans 3 mois ? 

Et dernière question, où serait la preuve qu'ils aient vraiment brûlé les tokens ? Quels sont les documents qui prouveraient que de l'UST ou du token aurait été réellement brûlé ?

----------


## tompalmer

La seule solution est d'espérer un retour sur investissement pour des fonds. De toute façon le projet est rince, donc ce sont que des copains milliardaires qui peuvent mettre la main a la poche

Mais la encore, l'image de cette crypto est entachée et c'est bien le pire qui puisse arriver a un token. Personne ne voudra mettre un kopek la dedans. 

Pour ce qui est du burn, ca consiste a une opération "on chain" visible de tous, envoyer des coins sur une addresse specifique. Donc tout le monde peut le constater

----------


## Clad

Wowputaing je me connecte et mes $2 sont devenu presque $800. Je regarde le cours actuel et... non ça a pas bougé, l'interface de l'exchange qui calcul la valeur nette doit avoir un problème de calcul d'arrondi ou quelque chose sur des montants si faible.

Ceci dit je reste bien gagnant, acheté à .00028, revendu à .00031, racheté à .00018 et cours actuel .00026, si j'avais mis un peu plus de billes j'aurais eu un retour pas degueu.

----------


## Vaatho

> Par contre je vois des gros ordres de plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros, je sais pas ce qui passenparnla tête des acheteurs.


$2,8 milliards de volume, et une volatilité de dingue. C'est un paradis pour les traders, y a moyen de se faire de beaux montants vachement vite (ou de perdre tout autant, certes  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## tompalmer

Paradis faut le dire vite, pour l'instant le seul vrai coup sur dans les cryptos : Hodl au moment du halving, voire aller dans la defi, puis vendre par pallier

----------


## Djezousse

Petite question urgente : J'ai pas bien compris comment profiter de l'airdrop LUNA ; J'en ai sur mon metamask (_acheté APRES le crach, je vous rassure_) ; J'ai juste à attendre et ca va apparaître dessus, ou faut forcemment que je me crée un wallet Terra Station aujourd'hui et que je les transfert tous dessus ?

----------


## Aza

ça crash

----------


## Sorkar

C'est quand le prochain bullrun rappelez moi ? 2024-20025 ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

J'avoue, ca suit le marche action

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je note que le DAI garde son Peg, c'est solide

----------


## 564.3

Qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé ?




> J'avoue, ca suit le marche action


Avec une amplitude genre x10 pour la crypto.

----------


## Clad

Faut avouer, ça picote un peu.

----------


## tompalmer

Y'a pas mal de choses : 

- Dump de 95K ETH sur Uniswap par des Whales
- Celsius peut etre pas solvable
- Une class action contre Binance au sujet de l'UST
- Les chiffres de L'inflation

----------


## tompalmer

J'essayais de convertir quelques fonds de portefeuilles en Stable Coin, le marche est tellement instable que le temps que les cryptos arrivent elles valent 5% de moins

En ce moment y'a des news crypto toutes les deux heures, genre Vitalik qui fait part de quelques états d'Ames avant le merge ETH 2.0 : Boom

La SEC qui va enqueter sur tous les exchanges pour de l'insider trading ? Boom c'est tout frais

Evidemment quand les cours sont faibles les etats ajoutent une couche

Et evidemment tous les 3 jours tu as une banque centrale qui annonce la hausse des taux d'interets ou que l'inflation est plus haute que prevue donc perso je prefere me casser et revenir quand ce sera calme

Probablement que le prix va se stabiliser entre 10 et 20 000 $

L'autre question : Quid de Tesla ou Micro strategy ? Ils ont toujours leurs crypto ?

Et enfin : Si vous avez des cryptos sur des Exchange ou des entites centralisees, on est pas a l'abris de problemes de liquidite, vu comment les Exchange licencient en ce moment, il est pas exclu que des squelettes soient dans les placards de certains. 

C'est probablement pas la fin des cryptos, mais le cycle est termine pour tous les actifs a risque. Quand on ira acheter notre pain avec nos brouettes de Cash on regrettera peut etre le temps des NFT de singes a 3 millions  :Cigare:

----------


## burton

Ça va être la bonne période pour ceux qui pourront acheter du BTC a pas cher. J'en ai pris quand le cours était a 32k, je me tâte à en reprendre maintenant ou attendre de voir si ça baisse encore...

----------


## vectra

Bien!
On va pouvoir s'acheter des cartes graphiques  ::ninja::

----------


## burton

Tu peux déjà, j'ai vu des stocks de 30xx a prix normal ces derniers jours

----------


## tompalmer

> Ça va être la bonne période pour ceux qui pourront acheter du BTC a pas cher. J'en ai pris quand le cours était a 32k, je me tâte à en reprendre maintenant ou attendre de voir si ça baisse encore...


Pas d'urgence hein, quand un prix atteint un point bas ca peut durer des mois, et le train repasse régulièrement (souvenez vous du crash de 2020)

----------


## burton

C'est ce que je le dis aussi, le cours a oscillé autour des 32k pendant des semaines avant de plonger. Il est probable qu'il fasse la même chose dans un range 20/22k
Je suis optimiste sur le long terme mais je ne vois pas les cours remonter avant plusieurs mois voire un an ou deux

----------


## tompalmer

A la difference de 2017 tu as un marche qui a ete squatte par des institutionnels, et comme le marche action est a la ramasse ils vendent les cryptos en priorite. 

Donc il y aura pas de recovery avant que la situation economique globale soit meilleure


J'en suis le premier attriste, mais Bitcoin n'est pas (encore) une reserve de valeur

----------


## tompalmer

Les 20K sont en train de casser a la baisse. 

Au niveau des plates formes, elles licencient toutes pour s'adapter au bear market sauf Binance

----------


## Kamikaze

Je suis curieux de savoir ce que deviens l'infrastructure, les anciens site de minage, y'a aussi tout de même pas mal de support sur certains distributeur etc. Sans compter les trucs semi institutionnels genre les stocks exchanges, leurs bureaux, même les commus online aussi fragiles qu'elles soient, je vois mal tout ça disparaitre même si j'en suis pas très fan

----------


## tompalmer

On en est pas la, on devrait voir une baisse du Hashrate mais vraiment faible, c'est les petits mineurs qui se font rincer généralement

Pour l'instant le danger c'est les eventuelles boites qui ont mal gere leur risque, Celsius, quelques fonds comme 3 Arrows  Capital .. Donc éventuellement des Bank Runs et des réactions en chaines

Si c'est comme le precedent Bear Market tout le monde va faire le dos rond et accumuler des cryptos en attendant le prochain cycle en 2023-2024

C'est d'ailleurs dans ces moments la que : 

- Les fortunes se préparent
- Les devs pensent plus a la techno qu'au fric
- Les gens se forment et s'intéressent vraiment a la crypto

----------


## Aza

> en attendant le prochain cycle en 2023-2024


Ah c'est bien t'a une boule de crystal ? Merci pour l'info' :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vends la maison j'achète tout

----------


## dralasite

> On en est pas la, on devrait voir une baisse du Hashrate mais vraiment faible, c'est les petits mineurs qui se font rincer généralement
> 
> Pour l'instant le danger c'est les eventuelles boites qui ont mal gere leur risque, Celsius, quelques fonds comme 3 Arrows  Capital .. Donc éventuellement des Bank Runs et des réactions en chaines
> 
> Si c'est comme le precedent Bear Market tout le monde va faire le dos rond et accumuler des cryptos en attendant le prochain cycle en 2023-2024
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs dans ces moments la que : 
> 
> - Les fortunes se préparent
> ...


- pleins de gogos se font plumer

----------


## fycjibe

> Ah c'est bien t'a une boule de crystal ? Merci pour l'info' :D


Ouais, c'est celle qui voyait un btc à 100k y'a a peine 12 mois par contre.

----------


## tompalmer

> Ah c'est bien t'a une boule de crystal ? Merci pour l'info' :D


C'est le Halving qui aura lieu en Juin 2024, je dis pas que les cours vont forcement remonter, mais c'est un cycle qui existe et qui par le passe n'a pas été dementi, donc si prochain Bull run il y a, ce serait probablement apres cet évènement connu des investisseurs. 

Mais bon les performances passées ne présagent pas des performances futures, toussa





> - pleins de gogos se font plumer


Aussi, plus tu trade plus tu te fais niquer

----------


## Nasma

Il n'y a pas le risque que la baisse entraine une perte de confiance, qui entraine une baisse, qui entraine une perte de confiance ... ?

----------


## Bah

> Il n'y a pas le risque


Si.

----------


## 564.3

> Il n'y a pas le risque que la baisse entraine une perte de confiance, qui entraine une baisse, qui entraine une perte de confiance ... ?


C'est un grand classique ouais, dans un sens et dans l'autre. C'est pour ça que tompalmer vise sur une reprise éventuelle plus tard, que les choses se tassent puis que ça reparte sur de meilleurs bases.
D'ici là l'Ethereum sera peut-être enfin passé au PoS, et le PoW enterré pour de bon dans la même tombe que le Bitcoin.
Enfin difficile de prédire l'avenir de toute façon.

----------


## PeaK

> D'ici là l'Ethereum sera peut-être enfin passé au PoS, et le PoW enterré pour de bon dans la même tombe que le Bitcoin.


Y'a de bonnes chances pour Ethereum en PoS, vu que sur leur réseau de test, le passage PoW --> PoS s'est fait avec succès. De là à enterrer le Bitcoin par contre... Bon. Faudra déjà que la capitalisation du marché ETH dépasse celle du Bitcoin.

----------


## tompalmer

Non mais les neo intervenants de ce topic semblent penser et/ou espérer que c'est la fin des cryptos.

Y'a rien qui le laisse penser, puisque l'effondrement actuel des cours est exogène (Pour simplifier les gros acteurs qui ont des portfolios financiers gigantesques vendent en priorité les actifs les plus risques, donc les cryptos)

A la rigueur oui les regulateurs ont une fenetre de tir pour rendre les cryptos moins attractives, mais comme les etats veulent creer leur propre crypto a terme, il y aura toujours de la crypto, même dans le pire des cas ou toutes les alternatives décentralisées seraient éliminées

----------


## Aza

Moi j'osef tant qu'ils arrêtent de créer des pénuries de GPU avec leur minage  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

Bah la pour le coup ca devrait plus etre un probleme

----------


## Naity

Salut, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une bonne source pour exliquer quelques subtilités au pequenod que je suis?

Notemment les subtilités entre les monnaies et les blockchains.

Prenont l'Etherum par exemple. Je peux en acheter sur la Blockchain éponyme. 
Je peux aussi acheter du Wraped Etherum sur Polygon ainsi que du Matic. Quelles sont les interractions entre le Matic, le wrapped Etherum et l'Etherum?
Starknet va bientot se raccorder sur le Main Network. La starkgate est à voir comme une autre blockchain ou les etherums obtenus sur cette blockchain sont "interchangeables" avec ceux de la blockchain principale?
Enfin, ke passage pour Etherum au PoS est a voir comme une nouvelle monaie?

----------


## tompalmer

> Prenont l'Etherum par exemple. Je peux en acheter sur la Blockchain éponyme.
> Je peux aussi acheter du Wraped Etherum sur Polygon ainsi que du Matic. Quelles sont les interractions entre le Matic, le wrapped Etherum et l'Etherum?


Tout ce qui est Wrapped est une sorte de bon qui te donne le droit a ce qui est wrappé, un titre de remise de dette en somme

Ca implique que l'actif soit collatéralité de façon autonome ou par une entreprise

Exemple avec le BTC : Si tu veux bénéficier des possibiliter du reseau ETH mais en gardant ton BTC, tu as 3 solution : 

- Premièrement : Acheter directement du BTC tokenise sur le reseau ETH
- Deuxièmement : Aller voir l'entreprise qui fait du WBTC, lui donner un BTC et recevoir 1WBTC
- Troisièmement : Envoyer ton BTC a un protocole qui va l'échanger, genre RENBTC

Voila maintenant on doit rajouter une brique avec les reseau de seconde couche comme Polygon, c'est pareil, les ponts (Bridge) collecte les actifs et te donne des jetons pour aller faire joujou comme au casino

Quand tu veux sortir, tu peux demander d'echanger ton jeton contre n'importe quel actif


Donc y'a rien de très complique a comprendre, c'est de la tokenisation, comme pour un stablecoin, une maison, une barette d'or, une oeuvre d'art ... ou un token. Tout peut etre etre fractionne a plusieurs échelles, a condition que quelqu'un possède le bien et puisse le transmettre




> Starknet va bientot se raccorder sur le Main Network. La starkgate est à voir comme une autre blockchain ou les etherums obtenus sur cette blockchain sont "interchangeables" avec ceux de la blockchain principale?


C'est une autre Blockchain et c'est plus ou moins interchangeable, il faut juste passer par un pont et payer des frais




> Enfin, ke passage pour Etherum au PoS est a voir comme une nouvelle monaie?


Non ca va fusionner et l'utilisateur ne constatera que les frais vont diminuer, tous les autres gains se font en arrière plan

----------


## Naity

Merci Tompalmer. c'est plus clair. 

Ca ammène encore 2 questions de mon côté: Concernant Starknet (et d'une manière générale, les L2) comment ca marche? Ou plus précisemment, Starknet est un L2 sur ETH. Acheter de l'ETH sur un L2 équivaut, comme pour Polygon à acheter des token (type Wrapped ETH)? La valeur de ces tokens est indexée sur le valeur de l'ETH sur la Blockchain éponyme?

----------


## Seymos

https://corbeaunews-centrafrique.org...ine-seffondre/

Le projet centrafricain de cryptomonnaie qui tombe à l'eau, le gouvernement avait déjà vendu en 2007 l'île destinée à devenir le territoire offshore.

Ça pourrait presque être vrai tellement c'est probable.

----------


## Aza

Tesla qui rage quit :D

----------


## Clad

> En gros crypto.com c'est d'la merde


Ah non j'ai pas dit ça, moi j'en suis un utilisateur satisfait même si je mettrais jamais le gros de mes jetons dessus, je dis juste que dans ton cas c'est pas forcément le plus adapté.

Alors je vais vulgariser à mort, ce que je vais dire est simplifié, donc faux. Mais ça te donnera l'idée générale.

Le bitcoin c'est juste une grosse base de donnée totalement publique qu'on appelle la blockchain et qui n'a qu'un seul intérêt: c'est pratiquement infalsifiable et ineffaçable. On ne peut jamais revenir en arrière, chaque transaction est définitive.

Chacun est libre de se créer un compte sur cette base de donnée, on utilise un login (qu'on appelle clef publique) et un mot de passe (clef privée)

Si tu as le login d'un compte tu peux envoyer des bitcoins VERS ce compte. Si tu as le login ET mot de passe, tu peux envoyer DEPUIS ce compte. C'est pas compliqué c'est comme les PM sur ce forum.

Comme c'est juste une base de donnée à laquelle tu te connecte, tu peux te connecter avec n'importe quel logiciel. Par abus de langage on appelle ce logiciel un wallet/portefeuille.

Pour reprendre l'analogie du forum canardpc, le wallet c'est ton navigateur. Tu peux acceder au forum avec Firefox, Chrome, même Edge si ça te chante. Avec ce wallet, tu peux créer ton compte dans la blockchain, y acceder, consulter ton solde, envoyer des bitcoins... Sous Android, le "navigateur" bitcoin le plus reputé s'appelle Bluewallet. Personellement je voudrais pas utiliser un wallet sous windows, même en faisant ultra gaffe on a plus de chance de se choper un malware windows qu'un malware android.

La base de donnée étant publique (c'est tout l'intérêt du truc), n'importe qui peut voir combien de bitcoin tu as, à qui et quand tu en a envoyé, de qui et quand tu en a reçu.

C'est le modèle décentralisé.


Pour acheter des bitcoins, tu peux entre autre passer par un tiers à qui tu donnes de la monnaie fiduciaire (fiat), c'est à dire des euros ou des USD, contre des bitcoins. Par exemple okx, que j'aime bien qui est simple et pas cher.

Par dessus cette simplicité d'origine viennent se greffer des plate forme. Des sites, des applis, genre binance, crypto.com, etc.

Elles agissent comme des sortes de banque, la garantie des états en moins. Elles peuvent couler du jour au lendemain, se barrer avec la caisse ou se faire hacker.

Ces plate forme là, tu t'inscris chez elles via leur propre système (appli android, site web...) et sans utiliser de wallet. Tu donnes ton argent, et elles te disent "ok vous avez maintenant X bitcoin". Mais tu as pas accès a ton vrai compte sur la blockchain. Tu n'as rien d'autre que leur parole qu'ils ont bien acheté des bitcoin qu'ils détiennent en ton nom, et qu'ils voudront bien te les rendre si tu leur demande.

C'est le modèle décentralisé.

Elles peuvent avoir leur intérêt mais sont à surveiller comme le lait sur le feu. Dans l'optique d'épargner régulièrement sans y passer de temps, c'est plutôt à éviter.

Dans le doute, rien n'est plus sur que de rester aux sources. En bourse ça veut dire acheter des vendres des actions au comptant (ou des ETF qui sont des produits très simple à comprendre), en bitcoin ça veut dire utiliser un bête wallet, ce sont des applis simple comme choux.

Quand tu te seras familiarisé avec un wallet comme bluewallet, tu pourras regarder les alternatives matérielles comme Trezor, ce sont des appareils totalement déconnectés, qui ne communiquent ni avec internet ni avec rien, donc aucun risque de se faire hacker.

----------


## Aza

Merci beaucoup pour ces explications <3

- Metamask à la place de bluwallet c'est ok ? J'ai déjà un compte, c'est juste la flemme. 

- je peux automatiser mes achats sur okx ? genre programmer un DCA 50€ par mois sur BTC et l'oublier 10 ans ?

----------


## Clad

J'ai envie de te dire, si il faut créer un compte c'est déjà trop complexe. Ce serait comme créer un compte mozilla pour utiliser firefox: le jour ou ce sera obligatoire je changerais de navigateur.

Après ça dépend, tu parles d'un compte metamask ou d'un compte sur la blockchain bitcoin ? Dans le second cas c'est totalement indépendant du wallet, tu peux accéder à ton compte depuis n'importe quel wallet avec le même "mot de passe" (clef privée) de la même façon que tu peux te connecter à ton compte canardpc avec firefox même si t'étais sous IE6 le jour où tu t'es inscris.

Pour okx j'en sais rien mais si celui là te convient pas il y en a plein d'autres de très bien aussi, tu en trouvera surement un qui le fait

----------


## Naity

> Pour okx j'en sais rien mais si celui là te convient pas il y en a plein d'autres de très bien aussi, tu en trouvera surement un qui le fait


Perso je suis passé par Mt Pelerin dont j'aime bien l'approche (transparent, reconnu et proche des authorités de régulation financière suisse). Ils travaillent a terme a devenir un banque soumise aux même droits et aux même devoirs que les banques "classiques" mais ont des taux interressants pour l'achat.

https://www.mtpelerin.com

----------


## Ironbob

Ils ont quand même des frais de trading élevés. On peut les réduire en investissant dans leur token, mais il n'est pas très attrayant et l'investissement n'est pas négligeable.

----------


## Clad

On ne parlait pas de trading, juste d'utiliser de la monnaie fiduciaire pour mettre des bitcoins dans son waller décentralisé.

----------


## Naity

> Ils ont quand même des frais de trading élevés. On peut les réduire en investissant dans leur token, mais il n'est pas très attrayant et l'investissement n'est pas négligeable.


Ca dépend du volume que tu souhaite acheter. Perso je voulais acheter 200€ en ETH, et pour de petites sommes c'était de loin le plus interressant que j'ai pu trouver.

----------


## Aza

Clad, tu me disais qu'on avait bientot fini de miner tous les BTC, alors je comprends pas tout mais, dans cert article ils disent qu'on en a encore jusqu'en 2140 : https://www.phonandroid.com/bitcoin-...0nouveau%20cap.

Bon ok c'est peut-etre pas des supers pros non plus xD

----------


## tompalmer

Parce que tous les 4 ans on en mine deux fois moins

----------


## Clad

Tous les 4 ans la quantité de bitcoin à miner est divisée par deux. Le problème jusqu'ici c'est que le bitcoin fait bien plus que doubler en valeur tous les 4 ans, donc le nombre de mineurs a explosé de manière débile.

En ce moment on est à quoi, un petit tiers du plus haut historique ? Si c'est encore le cas au prochain halving, ça signifie que la rentabilité du minage sera six fois moindre que l'an dernier même période.

edit: et j'oublie un facteur: le prix de l'electricité est plus le même non plus. Donc six fois moins c'est déjà très opimiste.

----------


## punishthecat

On va peut être pouvoir enfin acheter des cartes graphiques a prix Normal ::P:

----------


## Clad

> On va peut être pouvoir enfin acheter des cartes graphiques a prix Normal


Le bitcoin est pas miné sur GPU, aucun lien (ou alors très ténu: les capacité des fondeurs qui sont réservées à la fabricaion des ASICS sont pas utilisées pour fabriquer des GPU). C'est plutôt l'Eth qui était miné sur GPU (mais le minage Eth n'existe plus)

----------


## tompalmer

il faut peut etre reference a The merge

Et point technique, tu peux miner du BTC avec n'importe quoi, c'est juste pas rentable de le faire sans un ASIC

D'ailleurs avec la hausse de l'electricite dans certains pays, ca peut avoir des implications pour les cryptos

----------


## PeaK

En parlant de The Merge, c'est prévu pour dans quelques heures à priori. Selon la difficulté de minage, le changement devrait arriver (du moins, est estimé) à 7h, heure FR.
Fini le minage d'ETH!

----------


## Naity

> En parlant de The Merge, c'est prévu pour dans quelques heures à priori. Selon la difficulté de minage, le changement devrait arriver (du moins, est estimé) à 7h, heure FR.
> Fini le minage d'ETH!


Sur le Mainnet ? :D

----------


## Aza

C'est dans 40 minutes

----------


## Aza

apparemment ça y est tout s'est bien passé. 

Pour le moment aucun effet sur le cours.

(j'ai même envie de dire, aucun impact, indifférence générale, alors que ça devait être la plus grande révolution de tte l'histoire des cryptos XD)

----------


## 564.3

Ou alors c'est normal que ça n'ait pas d'effet, c'était prévu que l'opération ait lieu donc ça devrait déjà être pris en compte dans le cours. Sauf pour ceux qui n'y croyaient plus à force que ce soit repoussé, peut-être.

----------


## Ironbob

Je confirme, moi qui espérait un petit pump, ça a fait pschitt

----------


## Nasma

> apparemment ça y est tout s'est bien passé. 
> 
> Pour le moment aucun effet sur le cours.
> 
> (j'ai même envie de dire, aucun impact, indifférence générale, alors que ça devait être la plus grande révolution de tte l'histoire des cryptos XD)


Aucun effet pour la version qui est passé au POS mais pour celle rester au pow?

----------


## PeaK

> Aucun effet pour la version qui est passé au POS mais pour celle rester au pow?


Celle restée au PoW ? Tu veux dire celle sur laquelle ils ne s'étaient toujours pas mis d'accord quelques heures avant le merge ? Finalement ils ont décidé de faire le fork plus tard parce qu'ils étaient pas prêts et pas d'accord... Faut pas trop compter dessus

----------


## tompalmer

Les MAJ ne bougent jamais les cours, surtout qu'il faudra voir si les mineurs ne vont pas se lancer dans un Hardfork

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> apparemment ça y est tout s'est bien passé. 
> 
> Pour le moment aucun effet sur le cours.
> 
> (j'ai même envie de dire, aucun impact, indifférence générale, alors que ça devait être la plus grande révolution de tte l'histoire des cryptos XD)


Indifference parce que ce fork a un an de retard au moins  ::P:

----------


## Aza

Ah si, en fait il y a eu une réaction, -25%  ::ninja::

----------


## Ironbob

Là c'est surtout un bain de sang généralisé  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

Perso je serais pas partisan de detenir des BTC cette année, avec le prix de l'énergie il va y avoir des pressions règlementaires sur le Proof of Work

----------


## 564.3

Je trouvais bizarre que ETH (PoS) se casse la gueule en même temps que BTC et ETC (PoW), mais les pressions réglementaires ne s'inquiètent pas que de la conso électrique, tant qu'à faire.

----------


## Aza

Tout est corrélé au BTC en fait

----------


## Clad

Qui est lui même corrélé au NASDAQ, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.

----------


## Ironbob

Le marché crypto se casse notamment la gueule à cause des grosses incertitudes qui pèsent sur la prochaine augmentation des taux directeurs de la Fed, la banque centrale américaine. Pour l'instant le consensus est sur une augmentation de 0.75%, et c'est ce qui est pricé par le marché en ce moment. Si c'est finalement une augmentation de 1% ou plus, ça pourrait entrainer une dégringolade supplémentaire. On aura la réponse demain après-midi.

----------


## punishthecat

> Qui est lui même corrélé au NASDAQ, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.


Corrélé avec un multiplicateur violent quand même.

----------


## Dross

C'est sûr que c'est pas avec le NASDAQ que tu fera 1000% de bénef en 6 mois.

----------


## punishthecat

Ni 80% de pertes en 2 mois  ::P: 
Mais c'est un peu tôt pour établir une corrélation amha.

----------


## Dross

Ces dernières années la corrélation était assez évidente pourtant : et c'est normal, c'est depuis que la finance traditionnelle y a mis ses billes. Elle va pas commencer à agir différemment sur les crypto que sur le reste.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Le marché crypto se casse notamment la gueule à cause des grosses incertitudes qui pèsent sur la prochaine augmentation des taux directeurs de la Fed, la banque centrale américaine. Pour l'instant le consensus est sur une augmentation de 0.75%, et c'est ce qui est pricé par le marché en ce moment. Si c'est finalement une augmentation de 1% ou plus, ça pourrait entrainer une dégringolade supplémentaire. On aura la réponse demain après-midi.


C'est beau la decentralisation.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

> C'est sûr que c'est pas avec le NASDAQ que tu fera 1000% de bénef en 6 mois.


Cette année, que ça soit NASDAQ ou même cryptos, le livret A fait mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## cailloux

> C'est beau la decentralisation.


j'ai pensé pareil.

----------


## tompalmer

La decentralisation c'est autre chose, ce que vous pouvez dire c'est que le BTC en tant que valeur refuge ou Or numerique ne marche pas vraiment. 

Je pense que ca marchera seulement si la situation reelle se degrade serieusement, genre marche noir, hyper inflation, état totalitaire ou autre

C'est un peu comme le télétravail, dans une société non covidee c'était un truc sans avenir, mais quand c'est devenu le meilleur moyen de bosser (voire le seul) .. Les cryptos ne brilleront que quand ce sera le meilleur ou le seul moyen d'échanger de la valeur

----------


## Aza

> La decentralisation c'est autre chose, ce que vous pouvez dire c'est que le BTC en tant que valeur refuge ou Or numerique ne marche pas vraiment. 
> 
> Je pense que ca marchera seulement si la situation reelle se degrade serieusement, genre marche noir, hyper inflation, état totalitaire ou autre
> 
> C'est un peu comme le télétravail, dans une société non covidee c'était un truc sans avenir, mais quand c'est devenu le meilleur moyen de bosser (voire le seul) .. Les cryptos ne brilleront que quand ce sera le meilleur ou le seul moyen d'échanger de la valeur


dédicace au soit disant "grand économiste" charle gave, qui disait que le BTC était une valeur refuge y'a 1 an quand il était à son ATH. Aujourd'hui -80% depuis. 



Encore un guignol

----------


## Nasma

Ou alors juste admette que c'est juste de la spéculation bien sale sans les maigres gardes fou du système traditionnelle.

----------


## ZyAvo

Déjà.

Et puis dire que les cryptos brilleront quand elles seront le seul moyen d'échanger de la valeur c'est splendide. (Sans même revenir sur tous les discours de tompalmer ici qui expliquait en quoi c'était merveilleux dès à présent).
A mon avis si on en arrive là, on aura plus beaucoup de "valeur" à vouloir échanger tout court  :^_^:

----------


## fycjibe

> Ou alors juste admette que c'est juste de la spéculation bien sale sans les maigres gardes fou du système traditionnelle.


Mais non voyons, les cryptos ca permet plein d'autres trucs géniaux et du coup c'est pas grave si la valeure de celle ci se casse la gueule, parce que quand on aime les crypto c'est pas par amour du pognon facile mais par amour des défis et possibilités techniques infinies qui s'ouvrent à nous.

----------


## tompalmer

> Déjà.
> 
> Et puis dire que les cryptos brilleront quand elles seront le seul moyen d'échanger de la valeur c'est splendide. (Sans même revenir sur tous les discours de tompalmer ici qui expliquait en quoi c'était merveilleux dès à présent).
> A mon avis si on en arrive là, on aura plus beaucoup de "valeur" à vouloir échanger tout court


Bah on peut avoir un discours objectif de temps en temps, je retire rien sur les qualités des cryptos, maintenant il faut faire la différence entre la théorie et la pratique, le cadre reglementaire, etc ... 

Et ce n'est pas tout ou rien, ce n'est pas parce que la valeur a baisse qu'elle devient caduque pour autant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ou alors juste admette que c'est juste de la spéculation bien sale sans les maigres gardes fou du système traditionnelle.


C'est aussi ca, mais pas que ca

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> dédicace au soit disant "grand économiste" charle gave, qui disait que le BTC était une valeur refuge y'a 1 an quand il était à son ATH. Aujourd'hui -80% depuis. 
> 
> http://c.tenor.com/vjnEDddwf0AAAAAM/lel-teeth.gif
> 
> Encore un guignol


Attention parce que ce genre de posts vieillissent mal, tu aurais pu ecrire le meme debut 2018, question de cycle

----------


## Aza

> Bah on peut avoir un discours objectif de temps en temps, je retire rien sur les qualités des cryptos, maintenant il faut faire la différence entre la théorie et la pratique, le cadre reglementaire, etc ... 
> 
> Et ce n'est pas tout ou rien, ce n'est pas parce que la valeur a baisse qu'elle devient caduque pour autant.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est aussi ca, mais pas que ca
> ...


Bah, j'ai peut être pas la bonne définition mais, pour moi, valeur refuge c'est un truc qui crash pas trop même pas pendant les crises. C'est vraiment l'inverse des cryptos, qui peuvent faire du +100 % et -80% en 1 mois.m, et ça ça m'étonnerait que ça change, meme si le cours moyen UP.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est aussi une échelle de temps hein, techniquement si tu as investi en 2017, fin 2020 ou maintenant, t'es sur le même niveau de prix. 

Pour ce qui est du BTC - _Jusqu'à maintenant_ - tu as toujours systématiquement + ou égal équivalent USD a N+3, avec une possibilité de faire *10 tous les 4 ans ...  donc vu comme ca ca reste le meilleur placement financier possible

Bien sur si tu investis au mauvais moment tu va mettre 3 ans a Break Even, mais éventuellement tu sera gagnant et tu peux faire une grosse plus value

----------


## Ironbob

Visa et Mastercard qui se battent pour s'associer à Binance pour proposer des services de paiement en crypto, l'Etat du Colorado qui accepte désormais le paiement des impôts en crypto, solution envisagée par d'autres états, toutes les grandes banques d'investissement qui proposent des produits basés sur les crypto.... Dommage que tous ces gens naïfs n'aient pas d'experts CPC pour leur dire que la crypto, c'est du vent  ::ninja::

----------


## Eloso

C'est vraiment un de mes topics préférés  :Mellow2: 

Du coup, vu que toutes les grosses boîtes se battent pour acheter du terrain dans le METAverse, ça va cartonner ?

----------


## Nasma

> Visa et Mastercard qui se battent pour s'associer à Binance pour proposer des services de paiement en crypto, l'Etat du Colorado qui accepte désormais le paiement des impôts en crypto, solution envisagée par d'autres états, toutes les grandes banques d'investissement qui proposent des produits basés sur les crypto.... Dommage que tous ces gens naïfs n'aient pas d'experts CPC pour leur dire que la crypto, c'est du vent


Toutes les grandes banques d'investissement ont proposé des produits basés sur les sub primes...

Pour le Colorado c'est le gouverneur qui est pro crypto pas le service des impots qui c'est dit que ça serais super cool.

Et pour Visa et Mastercard tant qu'ils peuvent toucher leur com.

----------


## tompalmer

> C'est vraiment un de mes topics préférés 
> 
> Du coup, vu que toutes les grosses boîtes se battent pour acheter du terrain dans le METAverse, ça va cartonner ?


On est pas oblige de tout mettre dans le meme sac non plus

----------


## n3fox

Coucou les canards ! 
Avec ma femme on s'octroie 1000 euros chacun pour boursicoter un peu ou sur les crypto. Alors c'est vrai que c'est pas grand chose mais vous auriez des trucs sympa pour les placer ?

----------


## Herman Speed

> dédicace au soit disant "grand économiste" charle gave, qui disait que le BTC était une valeur refuge y'a 1 an quand il était à son ATH. Aujourd'hui -80% depuis. 
> 
> http://c.tenor.com/vjnEDddwf0AAAAAM/lel-teeth.gif
> 
> Encore un guignol


Lui, c'est un économiste très, très spécial avec une idéologie, très, très spéciale. Et achetez ses petits cahiers.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tompalmer

> Coucou les canards ! 
> Avec ma femme on s'octroie 1000 euros chacun pour boursicoter un peu ou sur les crypto. Alors c'est vrai que c'est pas grand chose mais vous auriez des trucs sympa pour les placer ?


C'est pas vraiment un moment facile pour les placements en crypto, voire en general. 

La plupart des gens prudents épargnent en stablecoin en attendant que le BTC tombe bien bas (12k évoqués), mais comme d'hab on sait jamais si ca va arriver

----------


## Verygromf

Ou prendre des Atom, Osmo ou même Luna et les déléguer à un validateur pour générer des intérêts.

Par contre il s'agit de placer ça et de l'oublier pendant un bon moment, surtout s'il s'agit de petites sommes, donc ce n'est pas très palpitant...

----------


## PeaK

Surtout se renseigner par soi-même plutôt que de mettre des sous en fonction de ce qu'on a lu sur twitter/discord/forums.

D'ailleurs, conseiller Luna c'est quand même osé après ce qu'il vient de se passer il y a quelques mois. Quelques articles, sans rentrer dans les détails:
https://journalducoin.com/actualites...mandat-darret/
https://journalducoin.com/bitcoin/66...do-kwon-terra/

C'est plutôt à éviter comme la peste. Et pour donner une mauvaise image aux cryptomonnaies, il n'y avait pas mieux...

----------


## n3fox

Alors ce n'est pas pour suivre et acheter bêtement en fonction des conseils des uns et des autres, disons plutôt que c'est pour donner une piste à creuser. Lorsque l'on débarque comme moi dans les cryptos on est carrément perdu et un peu d'aide n'est pas négligeable !
Je prend des infos à droite à gauche pour faire un mini bilan de mes recherches.
Verygromf qu'est ce que tu entends par validateur ? Si le BTC subit une nouvelle chute il y aura des chances que cela remonte franchement tompalmer ?
PeaK merci pour les liens !

----------


## tompalmer

*Tu as 2 pistes principales :* 

- Acheter des cryptos tout simplement et attendre le prochain Bull run, s'il y en a un (et si oui ce sera en 2024-2025 apres le Halving)
- Acheter des cryptos et les placer contre interets, ce que les Exchange proposent de faire a ta place. 

En periode creuse, il vaut mieux privilégier la seconde option, parce que ca permet d'accumuler plus de cryptos qui vont éventuellement faire "Fois X".

Évidemment plus la crypto est risquée et plus les taux d'intérêts sont élevés, c'est pour ca qu'il faut faire ses recherches pour chaque cryptos

Si tu passes par Binance par exemple, il va te proposer des produits d'épargne avec les principales crypto. 

Tu as le BNB, leur coin a eux qui a bonne réputation et donc avec pas mal d'avantages. Le BTC, l'ETH, etc ..

Mais tu peux aussi acheter de l'équivalant $, ce qui te protège des chutes de cryptos tout en ayant des taux avantageux. Ce qui permet aussi d'arriver juste avant le Bull Run comme une fleur avec un max de capital pour acheter toutes les cryptos au plus bas


par contre si tu choisis la voie du risque et du fun en essayent de faire de l'achat revente, tu as 99 % de chances de perdre du capital, et je parle meme pas du levier

----------


## n3fox

Cool merci pour ton explication tompalmer, je vais regarder et analyser ça avec madame ! Et faire une recherche google de tout tes mots clef  ::ninja::

----------


## Verygromf

> Surtout se renseigner par soi-même plutôt que de mettre des sous en fonction de ce qu'on a lu sur twitter/discord/forums.
> 
> D'ailleurs, conseiller Luna c'est quand même osé après ce qu'il vient de se passer il y a quelques mois. Quelques articles, sans rentrer dans les détails:
> https://journalducoin.com/actualites...mandat-darret/
> https://journalducoin.com/bitcoin/66...do-kwon-terra/
> 
> C'est plutôt à éviter comme la peste. Et pour donner une mauvaise image aux cryptomonnaies, il n'y avait pas mieux...


oui... non. 
Le luna concerné est devenu le "lunc" pour Luna classic, et une nouvelle chaine Terra a vu le jour, avec son token Luna (mais sans l'UST cette fois). Je parlais du Luna et non du Lunc, qui ne sert plus à rien mais qui existe toujours avec de gros volumes d'échanges.

donc non, certainement pas à éviter comme la peste. Par contre, aucune chance que ce token atteigne le niveau de son prédécesseur (puisque déjà absence de l'UST)

et en l'occurence, ce qui est arrivé à Terra 1 n'est pas particulièrement lié à Do Kwon ni à d'éventuelles malversations financières, simplement des gens qui ont tiré profit d'une vulnérabilité. L'effondrement était-il l'objectif ou juste un effet secondaire, c'est difficile à dire.

La mauvaise image des cryptos elle existe parce que les seules occasions où elles apparaissent dans les medias dit "mainstream", c'est quand il y a une catastrophe, un hack majeur, un scam, etc., jamais les évènements positifs.

(et il y a un paquet de merde là dedans, faut pas se voiler la face non plus)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors ce n'est pas pour suivre et acheter bêtement en fonction des conseils des uns et des autres, disons plutôt que c'est pour donner une piste à creuser. Lorsque l'on débarque comme moi dans les cryptos on est carrément perdu et un peu d'aide n'est pas négligeable !
> Je prend des infos à droite à gauche pour faire un mini bilan de mes recherches.
> Verygromf qu'est ce que tu entends par validateur ? Si le BTC subit une nouvelle chute il y aura des chances que cela remonte franchement tompalmer ?
> PeaK merci pour les liens !


validateur sur les chaines Proof-of-Stake.

bon je dois filer mais j'essaierai de trouver des liens pas trop incompréhensibles sur le sujet  ::):

----------


## Nasma

> jamais les évènements positifs.


N'hésitez pas a les poster ici.

Cela permettra peux autres aus gens doutant de l'utilité de cette technologie de revoir leur opinion.

----------


## PeaK

> oui... non. 
> Le luna concerné est devenu le "lunc" pour Luna classic, et une nouvelle chaine Terra a vu le jour, avec son token Luna (mais sans l'UST cette fois). Je parlais du Luna et non du Lunc, qui ne sert plus à rien mais qui existe toujours avec de gros volumes d'échanges.
> 
> donc non, certainement pas à éviter comme la peste. Par contre, aucune chance que ce token atteigne le niveau de son prédécesseur (puisque déjà absence de l'UST)


Mais le "nouveau" Luna, c'est comme l'Ethereum Classic (ETC), non ? Y'a pas vraiment d'avenir possible. Ils ont fait un livre blanc, on connait l'équipe de développeurs, ils veulent repartir sur l'ancien modèle de Luna en l'améliorant ? Pas à ma connaissance. Mais je peux me tromper, je n'ai jamais touché à Terra/Luna donc je suit cela de loin.
Concernant le volume, c'est normal qu'il y en ait beaucoup, tout les gens qui avaient investis dessus se retrouvent avec des coins qui n'ont plus aucune valeur, tous les moyens sont bons pour essayer de se refaire.
Pourquoi conseiller cette crypto qui s'est complétement cassée la gueule, alors qu'il existe d'autres projets plus solides ?




> La mauvaise image des cryptos elle existe parce que les seules occasions où elles apparaissent dans les medias dit "mainstream", c'est quand il y a une catastrophe, un hack majeur, un scam, etc., jamais les évènements positifs.


Oui, entre autre. Le fait d'avoir des cryptos inutiles (et sans projet derrière) qui sont systématiquement mises en avant, comme les Shibas et tous leurs dérivés, ca n'aide pas le grand public à prendre ce sujet au sérieux. Le fait d'utiliser des NFT pour vendre des images non plus...

----------


## Verygromf

> Mais le "nouveau" Luna, c'est comme l'Ethereum Classic (ETC), non ? Y'a pas vraiment d'avenir possible. Ils ont fait un livre blanc, on connait l'équipe de développeurs, ils veulent repartir sur l'ancien modèle de Luna en l'améliorant ? Pas à ma connaissance. Mais je peux me tromper, je n'ai jamais touché à Terra/Luna donc je suit cela de loin.
> Concernant le volume, c'est normal qu'il y en ait beaucoup, tout les gens qui avaient investis dessus se retrouvent avec des coins qui n'ont plus aucune valeur, tous les moyens sont bons pour essayer de se refaire.
> Pourquoi conseiller cette crypto qui s'est complétement cassée la gueule, alors qu'il existe d'autres projets plus solides ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, entre autre. Le fait d'avoir des cryptos inutiles (et sans projet derrière) qui sont systématiquement mises en avant, comme les Shibas et tous leurs dérivés, ca n'aide pas le grand public à prendre ce sujet au sérieux. Le fait d'utiliser des NFT pour vendre des images non plus...


exactement, les shitcoins absurdes, les nft achetées à prix d'or par des célébrités..


La nouvelle chaine Terra est complètement distincte de l'ancienne, c'est vraiment important de le prendre en compte.
Elle ne possède pas la vulnérabilité qui a provoqué cette catastrophe -- et donc elle ne possède pas l'intérêt majeur de l'ancienne, qui était l'UST et Anchor avec son taux d'intérêt délirant.

Ce qui en fait essentiellement une plateforme de smart contracts par ailleurs. Mais c'est l'équipe d'origine derrière, tous les développeurs de Terra 1 ont migré dessus, donc il existe un écosystème intéressant et qui évolue.

Quant à Terra 1, dite "Terra Classic", c'est devenu un shitcoin qu'une communauté essaye tant bien que mal de maintenir avec l'objectif de rétablir la parité de l'UST avec le dollar, remonter le lunc à au moins $1... ça n'arrivera évidemment jamais, du moins j'y crois pas du tout. Faut clairement pas y toucher à ce truc.

----------


## fycjibe

> N'hésitez pas a les poster ici.


On risque d'attendre longtemps.

----------


## PeaK

> La nouvelle chaine Terra est complètement distincte de l'ancienne, c'est vraiment important de le prendre en compte.
> Elle ne possède pas la vulnérabilité qui a provoqué cette catastrophe -- et donc elle ne possède pas l'intérêt majeur de l'ancienne, qui était l'UST et Anchor avec son taux d'intérêt délirant.
> 
> Ce qui en fait essentiellement une plateforme de smart contracts par ailleurs. Mais c'est l'équipe d'origine derrière, tous les développeurs de Terra 1 ont migré dessus, donc il existe un écosystème intéressant et qui évolue.


Merci pour les précisions sur Terra / Luna 2.0 Verygromf. Ce ne sont pas les plateformes de smartcontract qui manquent, mais bon, pourquoi pas... Les développeurs/utilisateurs essayent de relancer le truc dans lequel ils se sont investis, ca peut se comprendre.

----------


## Aza

Ça crash sec

----------


## Eloso

> Ça crash sec


Tu es trop négatif!
Un vrai cryptobro te dirait qu'il y aura bientôt une possibilité de remontée impressionnante  :;): 


(plus sérieusement, et bien que lire ce topic en me marrant soit un peu mon pêché mignon, j'espère que les canards qui y croient n'y laisseront pas trop de plumes)

----------


## Phenixy

> Tu es trop négatif!
> Un vrai cryptobro te dirait qu'il y aura bientôt une possibilité de remontée impressionnante 
> 
> 
> (plus sérieusement, et bien que lire ce topic en me marrant soit un peu mon pêché mignon, j'espère que les canards qui y croient n'y laisseront pas trop de plumes)




et

https://www.reddit.com/r/Buttcoin/

pour un goûter réussi

----------


## Verygromf

> Ça crash sec


Les conséquences de l'affaire FTX... ça se produit un peu trop souvent ce genre de trucs, quand même.

Les marchés vont s'en remettre, surtout avec le sauvetage inattendu et vachement suspicieux de Binance  :tired:

----------


## Enyss

> Les conséquences de l'affaire FTX... ça se produit un peu trop souvent ce genre de trucs, quand même.
> 
> Les marchés vont s'en remettre, surtout avec le sauvetage inattendu et vachement suspicieux de Binance


C'est pas ça le principe de la finance non régulée ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Verygromf

C'est strictement la même chose dans la finance "régulée".

Les marchés réagissent à tout et n'importe quoi.


Après hein. Je veux bien comprendre qu'on soit défavorable aux cryptomonnaies, encore que je ne saisisse pas trop la raison de vouloir absolument préserver le système bancaire traditionnel.

----------


## Phenixy

> Les conséquences de l'affaire FTX... ça se produit un peu trop souvent ce genre de trucs, quand même.
> 
> Les marchés vont s'en remettre, surtout avec le sauvetage inattendu et vachement suspicieux de Binance

----------


## Clad

En tout cas moi j'en profite pour acheter, je suis en train de resynchroniser bisq

Après toutes ces "crypto-banques" qui coulent en permanence, ça m'étonne pas vraiment.

Pour ceux qui démarrent dans les cryptos, petit rappel: le principe général d'une monnaie à peu près inviolable et sécurisée, ça ne s'applique qu'au réseau initial (et à la rigueur le lightning network aussi): avoir son propre compte bitcoin.

Tous les autres parasites qui sont arrivé après, que ce soit les concurrents du bitcoin (qui la plupart du temps ne sont pas vraiment libre et 100% P2P mais viennent d'une organisation qui s'en réserve une belle fraction) ou surtout les banques/exchange bitcoin, sacrifient la sécurité et la simplicité du concept original au profit d'une pseudo accessibilité. Ce qui en plus est débile parce que rien n'est plus simple et clair que l'utilisation d'une vraie appli décentralisée.

Le business d'une banque bitcoin ou d'un exchange c´est de te dire "Ouhlàlà mon pauv' vieux, le bitcoin c'est bien compliqué, va donc pas te créer un vrai compte bitcoin sur le réseau, vient plutôt chez moi avec mon interface web/appli toute simple, file moi tes euros, j'achète et je vend des coins pour toi et puis je te dirais combien j'en ai en ton nom".

Sauf que du coup ben, c'est pas tes bitcoins. T'as juste la parole de la cryptobanque qui dit combien de ses bitcoins à elle t'appartiennent. En gros, tu possède des bons d'achats auprès de ta cryptobanque, pas des bitcoins.

Et quand elle coule, t'as tout perdu.

Le pire c'est que c'est vachement moins pratique de payer avec des bitcoins d'une cryptobanque que depuis un vrai compte bitcoin/LN, parcqu'ils font tout pour que tu sortes pas de bitcoins de leur écosystème.

Avec une vraie appli décentralisée open source genre Bluewallet, on peut payer quelqu'un en bitcoin en deux clicks, avec reception instantanée par le destinataire, et pour des frais de transaction ridicule (en dessous du centime d'euro). Et tu dépends pas d'une entité exterieur qui peut couler, escroquer, ou placer des limitations arbitraires.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Après hein. Je veux bien comprendre qu'on soit défavorable aux cryptomonnaies, encore que je ne saisisse pas trop la raison de vouloir absolument préserver le système bancaire traditionnel.


Beh on pourrait rétorquer l'inverse: perso je ne saisis pas la raison de vouloir absolument un nouveau système bancaire, du moins de ce genre. Surtout quand on voit comment il fonctionne (volatilité, énérgivore, etc etc).  ::unsure:: 
Je me demande toujours ce que ça "apporte" réellement, j'ai quand même le sentiment que ça permet surtout à certains de s'en mettre plein les fouilles au détriment des autres. Plus qu'avec le traditionnel  ::P:

----------


## BoZoin

> je ne saisis pas la raison de vouloir absolument un nouveau système bancaire


↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓ 
 



> s'en mettre plein les fouilles au détriment des autres

----------


## Verygromf

> Beh on pourrait rétorquer l'inverse: perso je ne saisis pas la raison de vouloir absolument un nouveau système bancaire, du moins de ce genre. Surtout quand on voit comment il fonctionne (volatilité, énérgivore, etc etc). 
> Je me demande toujours ce que ça "apporte" réellement, j'ai quand même le sentiment que ça permet surtout à certains de s'en mettre plein les fouilles au détriment des autres. Plus qu'avec le traditionnel


Je ne suis pas d'accord du tout avec cette vision.

Franchement on tolère tout ça parce qu'on y est habitués mais le système bancaire entier est abominable. Les dernières crises financières, et celles qui vont venir, ce ne sont pas les cryptos qui en sont la cause.
Sans parler des injustices du genre "T'es pas en CDI --> t'as pas de prêt immobilier, sale pouilleux". 

Les cryptos ont vocation à apporter une alternative à ce système, où l'utilisateur aura le contrôle et pourra souscrire à des assurances, des prêts, tout et n'importe quoi. Alors c'est un plan à long terme, on n'en est qu'à ses balbutiements, mais ça viendra un jour. Lointain. Peut-être  ::unsure:: 
Pour le moment c'est encore un peu le far west, et de toute façon il y aura toujours des mecs pour détourner des outils et faire des trucs moches avec, c'est inévitable.

Maintenant il y a des difficultés structurelles liées aux cryptos... tu as le contrôle de tous tes actifs, mais la contrepartie c'est que tu peux tout te faire voler si quelqu'un obtient ta seed. Et ça arrive fréquemment.
Il y a différents éléments comme ça, en dehors de la complexité intrinsèque du bordel, qui me font douter parfois qu'il y aura un jour une véritable adoption de masse en l'état.


Le côté énergivore : tu es dans l'IT et tu dois avoir une vague idée de ce à quoi ressemble l'infra d'une banque traditionnelle, et à quel point l'écologie et les économies d'énergie leur tiennent à coeur. 
(et si tu crois que c'est tout propre et carré parce que c'est des banques : lolno)


Mais sinon ouais, conservons les choses en l'état, parce qu'actuellement personne ne peut s'en mettre plein les fouilles au détriment des autres (et surtout pas les Lehman Brothers, les Crédit Suisse ou UBS qui vont même démarcher des riches français pour les aider à faire de l'évasion fiscale), alors c'est cool.
Le blanchiement d'argent, au demeurant, n'existait pas avant l'apparition des cryptomonnaies.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah c'est quand même bizarre que tu te faces pas la même réflexion en prenant la vision d'une crypto institutionalisée, le point de vue opposé

"et si tu crois que c'est tout propre et carré parce que c'est coinbase/binance/des devs crypto/open source/proof of work/proof of stake : lolno"

Et par ailleurs pour le bitcoin et d'autre en particulier, c'est une déchetterie algorithmique d'un ordre de grandeur bien plus grand, s'pas comparable.

---

Les idées sont bonnes hein, en pratique moins
Aussi bizarre de pas voir d'avantage des trucs comme la NEF évoqués: https://www.lanef.com/, avant de partir dans des délires software, comme si la bonté du code allait asperger ses utilisateurs lol.
Ultimement si t'as une majorité de connards qui adoptent ta monnaie, ça sera une monnaie de connard, même si l'implém est crystal clean

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je recommande les articles de Nicolas Weaver sur l'inefficacité algorithmique https://www.usenix.org/publications/...ine/web3-fraud

Après pour avoir bossé en banque, je suis totalement d'accord sur le fait que c'est pourri jusqu'à la moelle, mais elles ont le bras long et ont été tout aussi promptes à tenter de "corrompre" l'idée des cryptos, donc au final si ton infra crypto se retrouve controllée par ton banquier et l'état...

Bref, simplement pour éviter de sauter trop facilement à bras ouvert dans un truc qui se présente comme une atlernative, faut rester critique

----------


## Phenixy

> Je ne suis pas d'accord du tout avec cette vision.
> 
> Franchement on tolère tout ça parce qu'on y est habitués mais le système bancaire entier est abominable. Les dernières crises financières, et celles qui vont venir, ce ne sont pas les cryptos qui en sont la cause.
> Sans parler des injustices du genre "T'es pas en CDI --> t'as pas de prêt immobilier, sale pouilleux". 
> 
> Les cryptos ont vocation à apporter une alternative à ce système, où l'utilisateur aura le contrôle et pourra souscrire à des assurances, des prêts, tout et n'importe quoi. Alors c'est un plan à long terme, on n'en est qu'à ses balbutiements, mais ça viendra un jour. Lointain. Peut-être 
> Pour le moment c'est encore un peu le far west, et de toute façon il y aura toujours des mecs pour détourner des outils et faire des trucs moches avec, c'est inévitable.
> 
> Maintenant il y a des difficultés structurelles liées aux cryptos... tu as le contrôle de tous tes actifs, mais la contrepartie c'est que tu peux tout te faire voler si quelqu'un obtient ta seed. Et ça arrive fréquemment.
> ...


Du coup peux-tu nous expliquer :

- En quoi un particulier qui se voit refuser un prêt immobilier dans une banque classique car ne réunissant pas les garanties nécessaires aura forcément l'accès à ce prêt (à taux similaire) dans l'écosystème crypto
- En quoi le fait que la banque traditionnelle consomme de l'énergie excuse le fait que l'écosystème crypto en utilise infiniment plus à opération égale
- En quoi le fait qu'il y ai des abus dans le système actuel (régulé mais pas parfait) type évasion fiscale, excuse le fait que l'écosystème crypto qui est un far-west opaque et dérégulé permette encore plus d'abus type évasion fiscale (tu cites par ailleurs des banques ayant coulé ou au bord de la faillite en exemple de "plein les fouilles", cocasse)

Parce que ça correspond beaucoup à du whataboutisme ton truc  ::):

----------


## Verygromf

> Bah c'est quand même bizarre que tu te faces pas la même réflexion en prenant la vision d'une crypto institutionalisée, le point de vue opposé
> 
> "et si tu crois que c'est tout propre et carré parce que c'est coinbase/binance/des devs crypto/open source/proof of work/proof of stake : lolno"
> 
> Et par ailleurs pour le bitcoin et d'autre en particulier, c'est une déchetterie algorithmique d'un ordre de grandeur bien plus grand, s'pas comparable.
> 
> ---
> 
> Les idées sont bonnes hein, en pratique moins
> ...


Je suis pas du tout pour les binance et consorts.
Malheureusement pour le moment, pas vraiment d'alternative pour convertir des cryptos en fiat...c'est un mal nécessaire tant qu'on ne peut pas commercer directement avec des tokens au quotidien.

Et je pense rester objectif justement (d'autant que pour bosser dedans, je peux en voir les défauts d'encore plus près...).

Comme je disais, on n'en est qu'au début. Ça peut devenir plus propre... Ou s'effondrer parce qu'un bug critique aura été exploité.

Jamais entendu parler de la NEF, c'est fou..

Merci pour les liens, je vais lire ça. Toujours intéressant d'avoir des avis contraires.

----------


## Verygromf

> Du coup peux-tu nous expliquer :
> 
> - En quoi un particulier qui se voit refuser un prêt immobilier dans une banque classique car ne réunissant pas les garanties nécessaires aura forcément l'accès à ce prêt (à taux similaire) dans l'écosystème crypto
> - En quoi le fait que la banque traditionnelle consomme de l'énergie excuse le fait que l'écosystème crypto en utilise infiniment plus à opération égale
> - En quoi le fait qu'il y ai des abus dans le système actuel (régulé mais pas parfait) type évasion fiscale, excuse le fait que l'écosystème crypto qui est un far-west opaque et dérégulé permette encore plus d'abus type évasion fiscale (tu cites par ailleurs des banques ayant coulé ou au bord de la faillite en exemple de "plein les fouilles", cocasse)
> 
> Parce que ça correspond beaucoup à du whataboutisme ton truc


A la réflexion ouais, désolé  ::P: 

Cela étant, les banques en question s'étaient livrées à des malversations dans le but de faire plus de pognon avant de se faire rattraper, donc le parallèle avec des CEX qui s'effondrent me semble assez pertinent.

----------


## tompalmer

J'essaye de rattraper ce qui se passe, apparamment FTX a pas assez de collateral ? C'est du a Luna ? Un cadavre dans le placard ?

----------


## Enyss

> Du coup peux-tu nous expliquer :
> 
> - En quoi un particulier qui se voit refuser un prêt immobilier dans une banque classique car ne réunissant pas les garanties nécessaires aura forcément l'accès à ce prêt (à taux similaire) dans l'écosystème crypto


Et surtout, si il y a accès, est-ce que c'est une bonne chose? 
On risque surtout de se retrouver dans un remake de la crise de 2008, en pire.

----------


## Gigax

> Du coup peux-tu nous expliquer :
> 
> 
> - En quoi un particulier qui se voit refuser un prêt immobilier dans une banque classique car ne réunissant pas les garanties nécessaires aura forcément l'accès à ce prêt (à taux similaire) dans l'écosystème crypto
> - En quoi le fait que la banque traditionnelle consomme de l'énergie excuse le fait que l'écosystème crypto en utilise infiniment plus à opération égale
> - En quoi le fait qu'il y ai des abus dans le système actuel (régulé mais pas parfait) type évasion fiscale, excuse le fait que l'écosystème crypto qui est un far-west opaque et dérégulé permette encore plus d'abus type évasion fiscale (tu cites par ailleurs des banques ayant coulé ou au bord de la faillite en exemple de "plein les fouilles", cocasse)
> 
> 
> Parce que ça correspond beaucoup à du whataboutisme ton truc




ObamaMicDrop.gif

----------


## Verygromf

La crise de 2008 a justement été provoquée par les banques avec cette idée absurde de taux d'intérêt variable, certainement pas par les individus.


Je reviens là dessus parce que je n'avais pas répondu à tous les points hier ;


- Pour les prêts immobiliers c'était plutôt un exemple de l'arbitraire des banques, donc très mauvais argument de ma part, sorry  ::unsure::  -- j'avais lu un projet sur ce sujet, à base de smart contract mais si je me souviens bien ça impliquait de mettre des tokens en collatéral (donc en gros tu empruntes des FIAT mais tu mets un collatéral en tokens, ce qui implique de disposer déjà des fonds, et si la valeur de ce collatéral varie à la baisse tu peux être bien dans la merde je présume)


Tant que le lien entre cryptos et monde réel demeure indirect, je ne vois pas vraiment comment ça peut fonctionner autrement en l'occurence (ni fonctionner du tout dans ce cas de figure -- il y a des mécanismes de prêt sur ce modèle déjà cependant).
Il y a d'autres cas d'usage existants, je reviens là dessus plus bas.


Si je dois résumer, je dirais que le principe fondamental des cryptos c'est : pas d'autorité centrale, on t'impose rien, on te refuse rien, mais tu n'as pas d'assistance et si tu te foires, c'est ta responsabilité. C'est un peu l'utopie d'un libertarien, pas étonnant que Musk soit à fond dedans.


- Le côté dérégulé, far west, évasion fiscale : c'est de moins en moins dérégulé, parce qu'il y a de plus en plus d'argent en jeu ($400B d'échanges en 2020 je crois). Les services fiscaux nationaux sont d'ailleurs de plus en plus au fait, et l'évasion fiscale, en réalité je ne vois pas bien comment faire. En Suisse par exemple, les tokens sont considérés un peu comme des actions -- des gains non réalisés. Tant qu'ils ne sont pas convertis en FIAT, on n'est pas imposé dessus. 
Pour convertir en FIAT il faut encore passer par un CEX comme Binance, Kraken, qui font un KYC de furieux.
On pourra toujours ne pas déclarer des revenus etc., mais avec les mêmes risques que dans le système actuel.
Les blockchains sont un journal absolument public : je ne vois pas vraiment comment endormir discrètement des fonds, parce que chaque transfert peut facilement être tracé. Et donc, game over.
Il existait un "mixer" pour masquer les transactions, Tornado Cash, qui a été mis à l'arrêt par les USA cet été je crois. Après c'est toujours possible de faire des transferts OTC, et il y aura tojours de gens qui trouveront un moyen de filouter. Mais ce sera de plus en plus compliqué de frauder ou de convertir des tokens volés en "vrai" argent.


- Energie : c'est pas une raison pour ne pas explorer et développer le système. Et j'insiste sur le fait que c'est un sujet dont la finance traditionnelle n'a strictement rien à foutre, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait que ce soit en argument en défaveur des blockchains. D'autant que je ne suis pas d'accord avec "l'infiniment plus d'énergie à opération égale" (modulo l'aberration qu'est bitcoin et le Proof-of-Work, là pour le coup c'est assez révoltant et l'augmentation des coûts de l'énergie est une bonne chose pour calmer le jeu).




Des cas d'usage un peu intéressants :


- Sentinel : un VPN décentralisé, les tokens servant à en payer l'accès. C'est plutôt génial en termes de confidentialité/vie privée, parce que finalement quand tu passes par un fournisseur de VPN, tu n'as en réalité aucun moyen de savoir si quelque chose est loggé.
- Akash : un cloud décentralisé -- une sorte de market place où tu peux louer des ressources auprès de fournisseurs et déployer des services, en payant avec des tokens toujours. (le défaut étant que tu ne sais pas où est physiquement la machine, ça peut être un mec qui loue son PC personnel en Ouganda : perso j'y mettrais pas un système critique).
- Desmos : un réseau social décentralisé aussi... s'affranchir de facebook, c'est plutôt une bonne idée (je ne pense malheureusement pas que ça prendra ce truc, c'est trop compliqué -- et le côté payant...)


Plein d'autres dont le projet est plus axé sur la finance et auquel je ne comprends pas grand-chose honnêtement. Et encore d'autres qui sont profondément inutiles et ne survivront probablement pas au bear market actuel.


Un élément utile aussi : si ça vous arrive parfois de faire ou recevoir des virements internationaux, convertir des devises... tu prends 20 ou 40 balles de frais de transaction, parce que bien sûr, c'est du boulot. Et ça peut prendre 1 semaine, pourquoi pas. Plus les frais de conversion et un taux défini par la banque, et étonnamment, pas vraiment favorable au client. Je trouve ça assez agaçant donc une alternative, c'est plutôt une bonne chose et peut-être que ça pourra inciter les banques à ajuster leurs tarifs pour ne pas perdre ce marché.






Pour finir, comme je disais hier, il y a des problèmes structurels et en particulier la complexité et le risque. Créer un wallet et 1/ conserver le mnemonic en sécurité /2 ne jamais le divulguer, utiliser les DEX pour acheter/échanger des tokens... ça demande des connaissances assez poussées en informatique, au risque de faire une erreur et de tout perdre. Ce qui arrive régulièrement même à des gens expérimentés, qui entrent leur mnemonic dans un site contrefait par exemple.
Je n'imagine pas mes parents, ou même ma femme, se lancer là dedans en partant de zéro, parce que c'est juste trop compliqué et ça semble trop dangereux.


Donc la solution est de passer par une plateforme custodiale, et comme l'a dit Clad, c'est une illusion de sécurité et de facilité en sacrifiant une bonne partie de ce qui fait l'intérêt du système original. Et même là... c'est pas si simple.

----------


## tompalmer

J'ai un peu dépassé ces debats de l'utilité de la crypto, je pense toujours : 

- Que la Tokenisation c'est cool pour que des gens puissent investir avec presque rien dans n'importe quoi
- Que y'a des projets sympas hors finance, mais pas de Killer app
- Et que pouvoir se passer d'intermédiaires ne peut faire que du bien

Maintenant y'a 2 obstacles a mes yeux : 

- D'un cote la regulation qui peut tuer dans l'oeuf des projets du jour au lendemain
- De l'autre tous les produits financiers type effet de levier qui rendent le tout trop instable

Maintenant Verygromf, je suis pro crypto aussi mais tes arguments sont un peu neuneuds 

Deja la crise de 2008, c'est avant tout qu'on donne des prets a des gens qui sont pas solvables. 
- Derriere on a cru pouvoir s'en sortir avec une gestion de risque hasardeuses 
- Et les banques avaient trop peu de collateral
- Et tout est interconnecte donc tu as des effets domino

Ces problemes la, on les a eu rien qu'hier dans le monde de la crypto (centralise)

On pourrait se dire que les protocoles decentralises resolvent le probleme, mais on est pas a l'abri d'un bug ou d'un hack, ou d'un exploit'. (comme avec Luna)

De plus, pour emprunter dans le monde de la crypto, on te demande un collateral a 75 % de ton emprunt, ce qui ne va pas resoudre ton probleme ... 

Si tu veux resoudre le probleme, tu va devoir creer un systeme qui verifie les garanties des gens et leur identite, *et tu finis par réinventer la banque*, pour pas dire la roue, lol. 

Donc non y'a des choses que la crypto peut faire bien mieux que le systeme traditionnel, mais pas tout. Mais le peut qu'elle peut faire c'est deja vraiment pas mal

----------


## Verygromf

merci pour la condescendance  :;): 

les gens étaient parfaitement solvables quand ils ont eu leur prêt au taux d'intérêt initial, je suppose.
j'ai un emprunt immobilier à rembourser, si du jour au lendemain les mensualités prennent ne serait-ce que 50%, je vais avoir un problème.
maintenant on peut considérer que c'était la faute des emprunteurs qui avaient signé en toute connaissance de cause, mais ce sont bien les banques qui ont imaginé et vendu ce système.

donc évidemment les cryptos ne résolvent pas tout, mais elles construisent des alternatives et peut-être que dans le futur ces alternatives deviendront crédibles. C'est une voie à explorer, et ma position est qu'une hostilité totale envers les blockchains en général est hors de propos.

les bugs, les exploits... clairement c'est un facteur de risque. Il y a quelques semaines seulement, toutes les chaines Cosmos ont dû être patchées en urgence et discrètement car un bug avait été détecté dans l'IBC, qui aurait permis à un attaquant de vider les LP en gros... ça aurait fait très mal.

il y a aussi le problème des upgrades : il faut que 67% du voting power soit en ligne pour que les chaines fonctionnent, et bien souvent, un upgrade se traduit par un arrêt de plusieurs heures en attendant que les plus gros validateurs se bougent. Donc tous les services associés à l'arrêt : c'est impensable pour quelque chose de vraiment important.

l'aspect régulatoire en revanche, je n'y crois pas tellement. Il y a trop d'argent en jeu maintenant pour tout stopper -- en revanche les services louches comme Tornado Cash se font taper dessus à juste titre, et ça assainit les choses.

----------


## Eloso

Alors peut-être que j'ai mal compris, mais la crise des sub-primes dans ce que j'en ai retenu est due au fait que les banques ont fait des crédits qui avaient peu de chance d'être remboursé d'un côté, et qu'elles ont créé un produit financier pariant sur le fait que les prêts ne seraient pas remboursés de l'autre. Et dans ce cas-là, non, les gens n'étaient pas réellement solvable même au début de leur prêt.

Si je me trompe pas trop, c'est donc plus Tompalmer qui a raison (et j'avoue que ça me fait mal de l'écrire).

----------


## Verygromf

Alors...possible, j'avoue que j'étais resté sur l'idée qu'il s'agissait d'emprunts à taux d'intérêt variable, qui étaient gérables au début, mais d'un coup ont explosé et sont devenus impossibles à rembourser.

----------


## LeLiquid

Il me semble que le problème principal du produit financier, c'est qu'ils ont fait un package avec les crédits pourris bancales et d'autres trucs plus lambda. 
En gros ceux qui achetaient ça ne savaient pas (où s'en foutait) ce qu'ils achetaient, et ça a disséminé la merde un peu partout.

----------


## Kamikaze

Yep le problème ultimement c'était les CDO (collaterized debt obligation): des produits dérivés dont le (enfin un des) sous jacent final peut être des prêts bancaires (les MBS, mortgage backed security).

Pour faire simple les agences de notations qui établissent le risque de ces produits ont menti, donnant à ces produits un profil peu risqué et avec un bon rendement. Alors que dans le fait le risque était élevé. Les banques ont acquis d'énormes positions là dessus et boom. À force de s'assoir sur du vent ça explose.

Enfin ça c'est la narration officielle qu'on en fait aujourd'hui mais fondamentalement les problèmes c'est l'influence de la finance spéculative et arbitraire sur l'économie réelle.

Qui se fait notamment via la securitization, le concept qui est qu'en finance n'importe quoi peut être vendu (devenir une security -> securitization), security en anglais = asset financier.

Donc les MBS ne devraient pas exister en premier lieu.

Ensuite y'a le marché des dérivés, qui permet d'établir des contrats arbitraires (souvent complexe) impliquant des sommes potentiellement plus élevées que le sous jacent. C'est de là que viennent les CDOs et certains aiment à raconter que c'est la complexité de ces produits qui a induit les agences de notations en erreur.
Y'avait assurément une volonté d'obfuscation, très courante dans le marché des dérivés, mais le problème c'est tout simplement cette volonté avare et pécunière de faire des thunes sans soucis des conséquences.

Volonté finalement très similaire à ceux qui spéculent sur les cryptos sans véritablement contribuer à leur infrastructure ou leur manifesto mais en se donnant bonne conscience: "investir c'est contribuer non?".

Au final on voit apparaître les mêmes travers qu'en finance, c'est encore pire car non régulé. Il était clair dès la période 2014-2017 que les market manipulations, insider trading (délit d'initié) seraient rois avant qu'ultimement les organismes comme la SEC aux US et l'AMF en France ne commencent à légiférer.

De même qu'au début il était facile d'acquérir des bitcoins anonymement mais que désormais la majorité des investisseurs débonnaires passent par un site qui leur demande leur carte d'identité etc. Donc au final tout aussi institutionnel que les banques classiques lol

----------


## Phenixy

> Alors...possible, j'avoue que j'étais resté sur l'idée qu'il s'agissait d'emprunts à taux d'intérêt variable, qui étaient gérables au début, mais d'un coup ont explosé et sont devenus impossibles à rembourser.


C'est effectivement dû en partie à ça, avec la grande facilité d'accès initial à ces prêts (remember la scène de The Big Short où la strip-teaseuse dit avoir des emprunts sur 6 apparts), et par dessus des institutions financières qui repackagent les prêts les plus foireux dans des produits structurés pour les maquiller. Ce qui pourrait tout à fait arriver dans un environnement crypto aussi, si les plateformes qui arbitrent ces prêts sont un peu trop greedy (ce qu'elles sont déjà, preuve hier). Et tes arguments ne sont pas neuneus, même si je ne suis pas d'accord avec.  :;):

----------


## Eloso

Déjà merci pour cette explication plus pointue.




> ...
> 
> Au final on voit apparaître les mêmes travers qu'en finance, c'est encore pire car non régulé. Il était clair dès la période 2014-2017 que les market manipulations, insider trading (délit d'initié) seraient rois avant qu'ultimement les organismes comme la SEC aux US et l'AMF en France ne commencent à légiférer.
> ...


Perso, j'ai du mal à ne pas voir les cryptos comme un moyen pour certains malins qui ne font pas parti du gotha de la finance de pouvoir reproduire le même environnement ailleurs, et avec eux aux manettes.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Perso, j'ai du mal à ne pas voir les cryptos comme un moyen pour certains malins qui ne font pas parti du gotha de la finance de pouvoir reproduire le même environnement ailleurs, et avec eux aux manettes.


En partie oui, mais également les personnes avec le plus de fonds, donc avec la plus grosse influence sur le marché, et les plus à même de jouer dans ce bac à sable incroyable: les acteurs classiques de la finance.

Typiquement le premier résultat Google quand tu cherches des produits dérivés sur les cryptos, par exemple "Call option bitcoin" -> https://ftx.com/options

MDR comme disent les jeunes

----------


## Enyss

> Alors...possible, j'avoue que j'étais resté sur l'idée qu'il s'agissait d'emprunts à taux d'intérêt variable, qui étaient gérables au début, mais d'un coup ont explosé et sont devenus impossibles à rembourser.





> Il me semble que le problème principal du produit financier, c'est qu'ils ont fait un package avec les crédits pourris bancales et d'autres trucs plus lambda. 
> En gros ceux qui achetaient ça ne savaient pas (où s'en foutait) ce qu'ils achetaient, et ça a disséminé la merde un peu partout.


En fait, y'a eu les deux : 
- du coté des particuliers, les banques ont attribué trop facilement des prêts immobiliers à taux d'intérêt variables, en prenant le bien en hypothèque.
- de l'autre, elles ont crée des produits structurés complexes, avec ces emprunts "toxiques" dedans. 
- et, troisième point, le fait que les banques avaient peu de fonds propres 

En simplifiant : à un moment, les gens ont commencé à faire défaut sur leurs prêts (car attribués à des gens trop peu solvables). Les banques ont vendu les biens immobiliers pour récupérer leur pognon, le marché immobilier s'est crashé (car afflux de biens sur le marché), donc les banques n'ont pas pu récupérer le montant prêté, et comme peu de fonds propres, elles se font retrouvées à poil. D'où, risque de faillite. Et vu que la merde avait été largement disséminée via des produits structurés complexes, qui ont brutalement perdu leur valeur (vu que plus personne n'en voulait), le château de carte s'est effondré.

----------


## fycjibe

> - Sentinel : un VPN décentralisé, les tokens servant à en payer l'accès. C'est plutôt génial en termes de confidentialité/vie privée, parce que finalement quand tu passes par un fournisseur de VPN, tu n'as en réalité aucun moyen de savoir si quelque chose est loggé.


En quoi la façon dont tu paye ton vpn a à voir avec sa politique de gestion des logs ?

----------


## Clad

> En quoi la façon dont tu paye ton vpn a à voir avec sa politique de gestion des logs ?


Ben le fournisseur de VPN peut bien logger tout ce qu'il veut: tu t'en fous, tu l'as payé en bitcoin il te connait pas, persone peut remonter à ta banque pour retrouver ton identité.

L'intérêt pour nous est limité, mais mettons que tu es noiche et qu'il te prend l'envie de dire que quand même, les Dabai qui viennent de souder la porte de ta maison ils sont pas gentils. T'as plutôt intérêt à être certain que tu puisses pas être traçable.

----------


## Calys

> Ben le fournisseur de VPN peut bien logger tout ce qu'il veut: tu t'en fous, tu l'as payé en bitcoin il te connait pas, persone peut remonter à ta banque pour retrouver ton identité.


Tu sais qu'il connait ton ip le fournisseur VPN ? Ta véritable IP, en plus de celle qu'il t'attribue

----------


## Clad

Effectivement tu as raison, au final l'intérêt est très limité.

----------


## tompalmer

Je connais pas Sentinel mais y'avait un autre projet ou les gens se vendaient entre eux leur propre bande passante, via un jeton

----------


## Kamikaze

J'en connais 2 encore mieux qui fonctionnent sans Token et partage de la bande passante  ::ninja:: 

Le premier s'appelle Bitorrent le second s'appelle Tor

----------


## Neo_13

> Yep le problème ultimement c'était les CDO (collaterized debt obligation): des produits dérivés dont le (enfin un des) sous jacent final peut être des prêts bancaires (les MBS, mortgage backed security).
> 
> Pour faire simple les agences de notations qui établissent le risque de ces produits ont menti, donnant à ces produits un profil peu risqué et avec un bon rendement. Alors que dans le fait le risque était élevé. Les banques ont acquis d'énormes positions là dessus et boom. À force de s'assoir sur du vent ça explose.
> 
> Enfin ça c'est la narration officielle qu'on en fait aujourd'hui mais fondamentalement les problèmes c'est l'influence de la finance spéculative et arbitraire sur l'économie réelle.
> 
> Qui se fait notamment via la securitization, le concept qui est qu'en finance n'importe quoi peut être vendu (devenir une security -> securitization), security en anglais = asset financier.
> 
> Donc les MBS ne devraient pas exister en premier lieu.
> ...


Le vrai soucis, c'est le calcul du risque. Effectivement, le risque de défaut sur un prêt bancaire sur le domicile est très faible dans l'absolu. Sauf à considérer que ce n'est pas le débiteur qui est défaillant, mais le marché. Et là, ce n'est plus un prêt qui est risqué, ce sont tous les prêts.

Si en plus, au moment où tu comprends ça, tu fais baisser la note, et que le management par indicateur des gestionnaires de fonds leur fait tout vendre en même temps à cause de la nouvelle note, c'est un crash. De type prophétie auto réalisatrice.

On n'aurait pas touché la note, on aurait juste arrêter de faire du nouveaux prêts pourris, la machine se serait progressivement vautré (le clients ont besoin d'un prêt plus gros pour payé le prêt précédent <- défaillance, mais pas avec une échéance synchronisée pour tous), et malgré une claque désagréable, on n'aurait pas fait tout tomber. Les agences de notation sont toxiques, pas parce que c'est de leur faute, mais parce qu'elles permettent que tout le système réagisse en même temps au même indicateur sans prendre quelques minutes juste pour processer les infos complexe sous-jacente.

----------


## tompalmer

> J'en connais 2 encore mieux qui fonctionnent sans Token et partage de la bande passante 
> 
> Le premier s'appelle Bitorrent le second s'appelle Tor


C'est pas la meme chose en terme de fonctionnalités et de performances.

----------


## Verygromf

Désolé pour la réponse tardive, donc à propos de ce vpn décentralisé, Sentinel.


En fait les connexions utilisent des relais multiples, qui correspondent aux noeuds de validation, donc l'exit node ne voit pas l'ip originale si je ne me trompe pas (au détriment de la performance quand même).
Leur whitepaper est là, si jamais vous avez du temps à perdre...


Après on en revient au même problème : c'est contraignant, faut acheter des tokens pour utiliser le service, et globalement le fonctionnement est loin d'être intuitif (il y a quand même des applications android et pc, ainsi qu'un navigateur qui intègre le bidule).







> En quoi la façon dont tu paye ton vpn a à voir avec sa politique de gestion des logs ?



je ne vois pas bien la raison de cette question ni à quel moment j'ai lié les deux éléments, mais bref, d'accord, si tu veux.

----------


## fycjibe

> je ne vois pas bien la raison de cette question ni à quel moment j'ai lié les deux éléments, mais bref, d'accord, si tu veux.


Pour moi tu semblais dire que c'était la partie crypto (qui semble concerner que le paiement de ce vpn) plutôt que la partie centralisé (que l#on peut faire sans crypto pour le paiement) qui était interessante. Ce qui en effet ne me semble pas lié. Du coup c'est pas uen reussite de la crypto.

----------


## Zoublon

> Désolé pour la réponse tardive, donc à propos de ce vpn décentralisé, Sentinel.
> En fait les connexions utilisent des relais multiples, qui correspondent aux noeuds de validation, donc l'exit node ne voit pas l'ip originale si je ne me trompe pas (au détriment de la performance quand même).
> Leur whitepaper est là, si jamais vous avez du temps à perdre...


J'ai survolé, mais si je comprends bien c'est un peu comme Tor, mais avec Sentinel qui fait office d'Entry Guard. C'est assez similaire à la situation actuelle de Tor en fait (qui est décentralisé sur le papier, en pratique, pas vraiment  ::ninja:: )




> J'essaye de rattraper ce qui se passe, apparamment FTX a pas assez de collateral ? C'est du a Luna ? Un cadavre dans le placard ?


Il y a un résumé succinct ici: https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ftx-d...harjil-saleem/




> Here's the 30 second summary of the FTX drama that is blowing up in crypto. 
> 
> 1/ How FTX (a multi billion dollar co) almost died overnight 
> 
> 2/ And why this is a god tier strategic move by CZ and Binance 
> 
> OK so it starts years ago. Binance was an early investor in FTX
> 
> But FTX starts growing like crazy. They become the #2 biggest exchange 
> ...


A noter que Binance s'est retiré du deal: https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/binance-...hole-1.1843979
Et que FTX est bientôt "officiellement" en faillite: https://www.axios.com/2022/11/11/ftx...proceedings-us

----------


## Verygromf

> J'ai survolé, mais si je comprends bien c'est un peu comme Tor, mais avec Sentinel qui fait office d'Entry Guard. C'est assez similaire à la situation actuelle de Tor en fait (qui est décentralisé sur le papier, en pratique, pas vraiment )


Oui, mais aussi les exit nodes sont tous les noeuds qui constituent la chaine

(sachant que les blockchains sont décentralisées sur le papier, mais en pratique, pas vraiment non plus  ::P: )


vraiment moche, l'affaire FTX.  ::(:

----------


## fycjibe

Ça fait plaisir à voir en effet.

----------


## Félire

> Alors...possible, j'avoue que j'étais resté sur l'idée qu'il s'agissait d'emprunts à taux d'intérêt variable, qui étaient gérables au début, mais d'un coup ont explosé et sont devenus impossibles à rembourser.


Je te conseille le film le Big Short sur le sujet. Film génial et très didactique sur la crise des sub-primes.




Et sur FTX, il y a l'air d'avoir de quoi faire un film aussi.
Sam Bankman-Fried’s crypto empire ‘was run by a gang of kids in the Bahamas’ who all dated each other.


Et cette vidéo de la CEO de Alameda

----------


## Verygromf

> Ça fait plaisir à voir en effet.


Non.
Au delà de l'impact sur l'industrie des cryptos et leur image déjà pas terrible, il y a des dizaines de milliers de personnes qui ont perdu ou vont perdre de l'argent, parfois beaucoup, parfois trop. 
C'est comme le crash de Terra : "lol b1 fè pour leur gueule" --> il y a eu de la casse humaine aussi, y compris des gens qui y ont laissé la vie.

Je comprends que tu sois défavorable aux cryptomonnaies et blockchains et c'est ton droit, mais être un troll ça n'a jamais été particulièrement glorieux.

----------


## tompalmer

Apparemment FTX a été hack hier, histoire d'ajouter du malheur au desastre. 

Il est conseille de desinstaller l'app et de ne pas visiter le site. 375 millions ont été volés, le reste est envoyé sur du cold wallet. 

Ensuite Musk rentre dans la danse en disant que SBF a toujours été louche parce qu'i lavait jamais de capital

On apprend aussi que leur système de compta avait un backdoor pour que SBF puisse bouger 10 Milliards entre ses sociétés dans le calme. 

Sbf est aussi apparemment en fuite

----------


## Verygromf

> Je te conseille le film le Big Short sur le sujet. Film génial et très didactique sur la crise des sub-primes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDcbUAh731s
> 
> Et sur FTX, il y a l'air d'avoir de quoi faire un film aussi.
> Sam Bankman-Fried’s crypto empire ‘was run by a gang of kids in the Bahamas’ who all dated each other.
> 
> 
> Et cette vidéo de la CEO de Alameda


Jamais vu ce film, je vais regarder oui  :;): 


Les articles  :Facepalm:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne suis pas d'accord du tout avec cette vision.
> 
> Franchement on tolère tout ça parce qu'on y est habitués mais le système bancaire entier est abominable..


J'aurais sans doute dû être plus explicite: en fait moi ce qui me dérange c'est cet "espoir" que ce nouveau système soit meilleur que l'actuel (qui mérite un gon gros coup de balai, voir quelques coups de pied aux culs). PArce que j'ai de gros gros doutes, si le système s'établit, que ça ne finisse pas par arriver à une situation comme on connaît via le système bancaire classique. Les riches et les puissants trouveront toujours moyen de pervertir le système, il n'a rien d'infaillible, on le voit d'ailleurs régulièrement avec ces histoires récurrentes  de fonds disparus/volés...
C'est pas le système bancaire le problème, c'est la régulation du système. Et cette régulation je ne vois pas en quoi elle sera meilleure via les cryptos.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Jamais vu ce film, je vais regarder oui


Oui c'est très bien vulgarisé.
Sinon t'as l'excellente "BD" Economix qui traite le sujet (au milieu d'une étude plus globale du fonctionnement de l'Economie - vu côté US majoritairement).

----------


## Roupille

> Apparemment FTX a été hack hier, histoire d'ajouter du malheur au desastre. 
> 
> Il est conseille de desinstaller l'app et de ne pas visiter le site. 375 millions ont été volés, le reste est envoyé sur du cold wallet. 
> 
> Ensuite Musk rentre dans la danse en disant que SBF a toujours été louche parce qu'i lavait jamais de capital
> 
> On apprend aussi que leur système de compta avait un backdoor pour que SBF puisse bouger 10 Milliards entre ses sociétés dans le calme. 
> 
> Sbf est aussi apparemment en fuite


Vu sur Le Monde




> Selon la presse américaine, Sam Bankman-Fried a tout simplement utilisé plus de la moitié des 16 milliards de dollars de capitaux déposés par ses clients pour financer sa propre société cryptofinancière Alameda, basée aux Bahamas. Selon le Wall Street Journal, Alameda, qui prenait des paris financiers extrêmement risqués, doit 10 milliards de dollars à FTX. Et au moins 1 milliard de dollars puisé dans les dépôts des clients a disparu, selon Reuters.





> le monde des cryptomonnaies semble s’être permis ce qui est interdit aux Etats-Unis depuis la crise de 1929 – interdiction renforcée après la crise financière de 2008 : utiliser l’argent de ses clients pour spéculer pour son propre compte

----------


## Verygromf

> J'aurais sans doute dû être plus explicite: en fait moi ce qui me dérange c'est cet "espoir" que ce nouveau système soit meilleur que l'actuel (qui mérite un gon gros coup de balai, voir quelques coups de pied aux culs). PArce que j'ai de gros gros doutes, si le système s'établit, que ça ne finisse pas par arriver à une situation comme on connaît via le système bancaire classique. Les riches et les puissants trouveront toujours moyen de pervertir le système, il n'a rien d'infaillible, on le voit d'ailleurs régulièrement avec ces histoires récurrentes  de fonds disparus/volés...
> C'est pas le système bancaire le problème, c'est la régulation du système. Et cette régulation je ne vois pas en quoi elle sera meilleure via les cryptos.


Là, j'avoue que je n'ai pas d'argument à t'opposer  ::): ... ça semble malheureusement parti sur cette voie.





> Les riches et les puissants trouveront toujours moyen de pervertir le système



Vite, appelez Awake, le mode parano d'ExpertCPC a pris le contrôle de Cacao !  ::XD::

----------


## Nasma

> Non.
> Au delà de l'impact sur l'industrie des cryptos et leur image déjà pas terrible, il y a des dizaines de milliers de personnes qui ont perdu ou vont perdre de l'argent, parfois beaucoup, parfois trop. 
> C'est comme le crash de Terra : "lol b1 fè pour leur gueule" --> il y a eu de la casse humaine aussi, y compris des gens qui y ont laissé la vie.
> 
> Je comprends que tu sois défavorable aux cryptomonnaies et blockchains et c'est ton droit, mais être un troll ça n'a jamais été particulièrement glorieux.


Règle numéro une de toute investissement  : "ne mise pas plus que tu ne peux te permettre de perdre".

Si tu ne la respecte pas et que tu perds tout, bien fais pour toi.

----------


## Clad

> Règle numéro une de toute investissement  : "ne mise pas plus que tu ne peux te permettre de perdre".


Oui




> Si tu ne la respecte pas et que tu perds tout, bien fais pour toi.


Non.

On est pas parfait, tout le monde fait des conneries, on évalue parfois mal les risques. Le type qui s'est planté, même de manière monumentale, sur ses investissents et qui est poussé au suicide (il y en a eu pour Luna, il y en aura certainement pour FTX) c'est pas "bien fait pour lui".

"Bien fait" c'est pour le gamin qui essai de piquer des cookies dans la jar et qui se pince les doigts. C'est aussi pour moi qui fait une grosse moins-valu sur le BTC à l'heure actuel et qui pourra pas renouveller sa config qui vient de mourrir de sitôt à cause de ça.

Pas celui qui fait le mauvais choix d'investir plus qu'il ne peut se permettre de perdre et qui est poussé au suicide après avoir tout perdu.

D'autant que tout le marketing de ces boites qui te vendent du cefi poussent à te faire acheter tant et mieux tout un tas de cryptos toutes plus brillantes et colorées les unes que les autres.

----------


## fycjibe

Bien fait ça fonctionne aussi pour celui qui ne pense qu'à s'enrichir facilement. Le spéculateur quand il se ramasse je Lee reprend une bière, aucune raison d'avoir un minimum d'empathie pour lui.

----------


## tompalmer

> Règle numéro une de toute investissement  : "ne mise pas plus que tu ne peux te permettre de perdre".
> 
> Si tu ne la respecte pas et que tu perds tout, bien fais pour toi.


C'est pas parce que tu peux te permettre de perdre ton argent que ca ne peut pas etre douloureux. 




> Bien fait ça fonctionne aussi pour celui qui ne pense qu'à s'enrichir facilement. Le spéculateur quand il se ramasse je Lee reprend une bière, aucune raison d'avoir un minimum d'empathie pour lui.


En l'occurrence tu généralises par ignorance, les plates formes centralisées proposent aussi des produits d'épargne a quelques %

FTX était une plate forme licenciée partout, il n'y a pas de raison de suspecter un effondrement (même si ce n'est pas le premier et ce sera pas le dernier, mieux vaut être sur son wallet)

Après chacun sa morale

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est triste pour lesgens (du moins on dira ceux de bonne foi qui ne spéculait pas en s'imaginant à la fin sur un tas d'or à la Picsou), par contre si ça peut enfin amener à une vraie réflexion chez les gens sur ce qu'est la crypto, son fonctionnement, voir une régulation...
Idem pour le truc de Twitter, avec un fake compte à 8€ qui a fait couler l'action de la société Eli Lily & Co par une remarque "anodine". A quel moment là-haut ça se réveille pour réellement agir sur le fonctionnement de la Bourse,  afin que ce genre de conneries  en tout genre s'arrêtent ?

----------


## Awake

Juste une remarque sur Eli Lilly : on a l'impression que c'est énorme comme chute, mais si on regarde le cours de l'action sur 6 mois, on se rend compte que ça n'a pour ainsi dire pas eu d'impact.

----------


## Félire

> Juste une remarque sur Eli Lilly : on a l'impression que c'est énorme comme chute, mais si on regarde le cours de l'action sur 6 mois, on se rend compte que ça n'a pour ainsi dire pas eu d'impact.


En achetant des puts juste avant, tu as tout de même moyen de te faire une petite fortune très vite. Surtout que la même chose est arrivée avec lockheed martin et le gaz : https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetb...roughly_9_due/

----------


## Zepolak

> Apparemment FTX a été hack hier, histoire d'ajouter du malheur au desastre. 
> 
> Il est conseille de desinstaller l'app et de ne pas visiter le site. 375 millions ont été volés, le reste est envoyé sur du cold wallet.


Ça me fait un peu chier. Je pensais au moins récupérer mon historique dedans (ça fait longtemps que les sous que j'y avais mis sur des trucs vraiment idiots ont été réduits à quelques centimes). Juste pour le principe d'avoir la totalité de mon historique. Mais du coup, je suis pas sûr que le jeu de récupérer un peu de data vaut la chandelle du risque...

Est-ce que tu as un peu de source tom, histoire de voir si c'est ton pessimisme ou si c'est vraiment conseillé de ne pas se connecter au site ?

----------


## tompalmer

> Ça me fait un peu chier. Je pensais au moins récupérer mon historique dedans (ça fait longtemps que les sous que j'y avais mis sur des trucs vraiment idiots ont été réduits à quelques centimes). Juste pour le principe d'avoir la totalité de mon historique. Mais du coup, je suis pas sûr que le jeu de récupérer un peu de data vaut la chandelle du risque...
> 
> Est-ce que tu as un peu de source tom, histoire de voir si c'est ton pessimisme ou si c'est vraiment conseillé de ne pas se connecter au site ?


C'etait un tweet de la plateforme qui le conseillait, ca parlait de trojan possibles. Apres j'ai pas suivi si ca s'est réglé

----------


## tompalmer

> C'est triste pour lesgens (du moins on dira ceux de bonne foi qui ne spéculait pas en s'imaginant à la fin sur un tas d'or à la Picsou), par contre si ça peut enfin amener à une vraie réflexion chez les gens sur ce qu'est la crypto, son fonctionnement, voir une régulation...


FTX avait pignon sur rue, elle avait obtenue les licences dans tous les pays. Et la régulation (qui est la dans les cryptos, il y a des lois qui arrivent tous les ans depuis 5 ans) pousse les utilisateurs a utiliser des plate formes au lieu d'utiliser ses propres Wallet. 

Un des commandements reste "not your keys, not your crypto", les plates formes sont pratiques mais ca revient a s'écarter d'un système Trustless

----------


## fycjibe

Why this computer scientist says All cryptocurrency should "Die in a fire"

----------


## tompalmer

J'ai lu quelques paragraphes, y'a matière a debunk mais c'est long ... D'autres critiques sont valides mais connues, d'ailleurs c'est vieux. 

pour ce qui est de l'état de l'écosystème crypto après FTX, je trouve pas que les valeurs ont baissé tant que ca maintenant, on est passe de 19k a 16k. Par contre c'est possible que dans les mois a venir d'autres acteurs fassent faillite. 

A ce stade je vois qu'un acteur systémique : Tether. Peut être Binance mais je pense pas. Quoi qu'il se passe la crypto est résiliente et increvable, peut être que l'ère ou la Finance a tente de s'emparer du truc se termine et ce serait pas plus mal

----------


## fycjibe

> J'ai lu quelques paragraphes, y'a matière a debunk mais c'est long ... D'autres critiques sont valides mais connues, d'ailleurs c'est vieux. 
> 
> pour ce qui est de l'état de l'écosystème crypto après FTX, je trouve pas que les valeurs ont baissé tant que ca maintenant, on est passe de 19k a 16k. Par contre c'est possible que dans les mois a venir d'autres acteurs fassent faillite. 
> 
> A ce stade je vois qu'un acteur systémique : Tether. Peut être Binance mais je pense pas. Quoi qu'il se passe la crypto est résiliente et increvable, peut être que l'ère ou la Finance a tente de s'emparer du truc se termine et ce serait pas plus mal


Tu ferais mieux de lire un peu plus, ca date de mai comme interview, c'est pas vraiment vieux.

----------


## Eloso

> Tu ferais mieux de lire un peu plus, ca date de mai comme interview, c'est pas vraiment vieux.


Je pense que le but était plus de décrédibiliser l'article en ayant lu "quelques" paragraphes  :;):  (je suis en pleine lecture pour le moment)

----------


## tompalmer

Je cherche pas a décrédibiliser quoi que ce soit, j'ai lu ca 500 fois !  Y'a un mec qui vient te poster le dernier caca nerveux d'un quidam qui a écrit les mêmes trucs que le précèdent ici tous les 6 mois comme si c'était du neuf. 

Oh lala les NFT ca sert a rien, le BTC gaspille de l énergie, c'est un système de paiement qui ne tient pas la route, Ponzi et Régulation. 

je crois que j'ai fait le tour des haters des cryptos, j'ai toujours essayé de poster de façon mesurée sur cette techno, mais on en revient toujours aux mêmes débats. Y'a des mecs qui trainent sur ce topic juste pour poster leur point de vue négatif, et vous avez le droit, mais un moment on tourne en rond quoi.

Sur le topic de la banque ou de l'immobilier, je crois pas qu'il y a des gens qui lurkent le topic pour poster uniquement des trucs négatifs sur le système, personne n'est beat sur ce topic, on est les premiers a trouver la techno imparfaite. 

Maintenant vous continuerez de poster tant que tout le monde ne voudra pas la foutre au feu, mais on y peut rien

----------


## Eloso

> Why this computer scientist says All cryptocurrency should "Die in a fire"


Merci pour l'article en tout cas, c'était hyper intéressant. 
J'ai adoré son explication de "qu'est-ce qu'une cryptocurrency" basé sur l'exemple de celle fictive de Star Trek. J'ai trouvé ça assez simple pour que je puisse l'expliquer à mes parents (pour dire).

Quant à tompalmer, j'en déduis qu'il s'est effectivement arrêté après le premier paragraphe, lorsque l'on a la première phrase du journaliste qui dit "NATHAN J. ROBINSON:
Here’s a quote by you from 2018: "

Sinon je suis sûr que tu nous ferais part d'un exemple concret de problème que les cryptos pourraient résoudre et pour lequel on aurait pas de solutions autres. A part les ransomwares, bien entendu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tompalmer

> Sinon je suis sûr que tu nous ferais part d'un exemple concret de problème que les cryptos pourraient résoudre et pour lequel on aurait pas de solutions autres. A part les ransomwares, bien entendu


Je suis pas un perroquet, tu peux rechercher mes posts, j'ai du faire une liste cette année d'usages concrets de la crypto, parce que je tombe dans le panneau a chaque fois de répondre a des posts comme le tiens.

Simplement, un problème d'un autre ne sera pas forcement le tiens, par exemple un travailleur du sexe qui se fait fermer son compte ou paye des frais de transaction de 20%, ca peut te passer au dessus.
Ou peut être que tu fais jamais de virements internationaux qui te sont factures au prix fort par les banques, c'est possible

----------


## fycjibe

> Je cherche pas a décrédibiliser quoi que ce soit, j'ai lu ca 500 fois !  Y'a un mec qui vient te poster le dernier caca nerveux d'un quidam qui a écrit les mêmes trucs que le précèdent ici tous les 6 mois comme si c'était du neuf. 
> 
> Oh lala les NFT ca sert a rien, le BTC gaspille de l énergie, c'est un système de paiement qui ne tient pas la route, Ponzi et Régulation. 
> 
> je crois que j'ai fait le tour des haters des cryptos, j'ai toujours essayé de poster de façon mesurée sur cette techno, mais on en revient toujours aux mêmes débats. Y'a des mecs qui trainent sur ce topic juste pour poster leur point de vue négatif, et vous avez le droit, mais un moment on tourne en rond quoi.
> 
> Sur le topic de la banque ou de l'immobilier, je crois pas qu'il y a des gens qui lurkent le topic pour poster uniquement des trucs négatifs sur le système, personne n'est beat sur ce topic, on est les premiers a trouver la techno imparfaite. 
> 
> Maintenant vous continuerez de poster tant que tout le monde ne voudra pas la foutre au feu, mais on y peut rien


Tu peux aussi envisager que les haters qui viennent poster leur dernier caca nerveux sont des gens qui comprennent mieux que toi de quoi il retourne, comment fonctionnent certaines choses et pensent que certaines opinions ou informtions sont intéressantes pour tout le monde.

Si tu souhaite qu'on te laisse te palucher dans ton coin sans te déranger t'es aps au bon endroit je pense.

----------


## tompalmer

::lol::  Personne se paluche ici, mes derniers posts sont plutot des condamnations de ce qui arrive avec FTX. 

Comprenez le problème, il y a une différence entre : 

- Les cryptos sont géniales
- Les cryptos sont géniales mais y'a des problèmes a régler
- Les cryptos posent plus de problèmes qu'elles n'en résolvent
- Les cryptos sont le mal absolu

Je veux bien discuter avec les trois premiers, mais le dernier j'en peut plus, il veut simplement troller

Ne viens pas me faire des leçons de débat, je débat systématiquement sur tout et c'est bien parce que ca doit faire la 6 ou 7 -ème fois que ca arrive que je dis stop.

Notamment toi, tu en es pas a ton coup d'essai sur ce topic.  je suis ravi de débattre avec toi si tu apportes du neuf sur la table

Quant a ton argument d'autorité, je te le laisse, peut etre que je te sous estime et que tu as au moins teste en plaçant dans la Defi, en achetant un Wallet, en faisant des transactions, en ouvrant un compte sur une plate forme, en lisant des forums de dev ... ?

----------


## Eloso

Bon, je me fais suer en attendant une visio importante, donc j'ai pris un peu de temps. Donc pour répondre à:




> Je suis pas un perroquet, tu peux rechercher mes posts, j'ai du faire une liste cette année d'usages concrets de la crypto, parce que je tombe dans le panneau a chaque fois de répondre a des posts comme le tiens.
> 
> Simplement, un problème d'un autre ne sera pas forcement le tiens, par exemple un travailleur du sexe qui se fait fermer son compte ou paye des frais de transaction de 20%, ca peut te passer au dessus.
> Ou peut être que tu fais jamais de virements internationaux qui te sont factures au prix fort par les banques, c'est possible


J'ai cherché (et concernant le travailleur du sexe, je pense que le souci principal n'est pas son compte en crypto, mais le fait qu'on est dans une frange de la population dont on considère le travail illégal tout en leur demandant de payer des impôts sur leurs revenus. Et on pourrait aussi débattre du fait que c'est un milieu gangrené par le crime organisé... ce qui renvoit le problème de la crypto qui est un fonctionnement rêver pour ce dernier).

Donc je suis parti de ce message là en début d'année:




> Je suis serein je suis en stable coin, si ça retourne a 35 K j'envisage un petit achat


Et donc la liste de chose concrète que j'ai pu trouver a été :



> Parce que 
> 
> *1)* ça fait bouger les frais de transaction a court terme, ce genre de mouvements violents
> 
> *2)* Le cours impacte l'adoption, crois le ou non mais quand on est en Bear Market les gens s'y intéressent moins. Donc moins de paiements en crypto, moins d'engouement, des projets qui se lancent plus tard ...  
> 
> *3)* L'investissement simple comme le HODL, un type qui investit dans le BTC com épargne sans spéculer il a le droit d'avoir des inquiétudes
> 
> *4)* La Finance décentralisée c'est pareil, ça liquide des gens donc ça impacte les rendements etc ...
> ...


Ce à quoi on t'a magnifiquement répondu:




> Envoyé par tompalmer
> 
> 
> Parce que 
> 
> *1)* La finance spéculative
> 
> *2)* La finance spéculative
> 
> ...


Voir même de manière mesquine:



> C'est au passage rigolo de voir quelqu'un écrire "ça apporte la possibilité de se passer de certains intermédiaires dans le E-commerce, qui n'apportent aucune valeur ajoutée." en ayant posté des centaines de liens affiliés pour des GAFA ici en espérant se faire des thunes .


Bon après tu nous reparles de: 



> ...
> On en parle régulièrement sur ce topic: 
> 
> - Que ce soit la possibilité de faire des prêts sans passer par une banque
> - Il y a ce VPN qui fonctionne de façon décentralisée et sans abonnement (le crypto en est le carburant et on gagne en partageant sa bande passante ou on dépense en utilisant)
> - les transferts internationaux qui coûte rien en crypto
> - Il y a des expériences sur l'identité décentralisée aussi (je suis pas compétent là dessus mais ceux qui en parlent sont toujours très excités)
> - la possibilité de Tokenier des trucs (par exemple tu veux vendre un immeuble, tu peux en faire un Token et ça laisse la possibilité à une infinité de personne d'en posséder X% )
> - Et bien sûr il y a des expérimentations de monnaies qui sont bien plus complexes que le BTC (notamment le concept de demande Elastique etc ...) (vous pouvez vous renseigner sur le token *AmpleForth* par exemple)
> ...


Bon, le prêt comme le VPN ca a été discuté dans les pages précédentes. Les trois derniers, j'ai pas le sentiment que cela résolve des problèmes qu'on ne pouvait pas résoudre (j'ai plus l'impression que cela crée des solutions pour des problèmes qui n'existaient pas sans).

Et quand on te relance, avant de répondre méchamment que tu as déjà répondu, tu disais avoir "dépassé le débat":




> J'ai un peu dépassé ces debats de l'utilité de la crypto, je pense toujours : 
> 
> - Que la Tokenisation c'est cool pour que des gens puissent investir avec presque rien dans n'importe quoi
> - Que y'a des projets sympas hors finance, mais pas de Killer app
> - Et que pouvoir se passer d'intermédiaires ne peut faire que du bien
> 
> Maintenant y'a 2 obstacles a mes yeux : 
> 
> - D'un cote la regulation qui peut tuer dans l'oeuf des projets du jour au lendemain
> ...


Sans préciser les "projets sympas hors finance".

Et de tout ce que j'ai lu dans tes messages cités ici, c'est que ce qui te plaît, c'est la "décentralisation" et le fait de te passer de "régulation". Ce que l'article proposé à la lecture identifie comme étant les points qui font que le crime organisé ADORE les cryptos.

Donc soit tu es des activités/fait partie du crime organisée(et j'aurais du mal à t'en féliciter) et je comprends ce que tu vois de positives dans les cryptos , soit tu fais partie des gens qui ne supportent pas que l'Etat/les Instituions/Les banques te prennent le moindre sentiment que tu as gagné à la sueur de ton front (et on pourrait en discuter longtemps, mais je trouve cela très excessif comme réaction).

Soit mais je n'ose y croire, tu n'as pas d'exemple concret de solutions "concrètes" à des problèmes "réelles" solutionnables "uniquement" grâce à la block-chain (en prenant en compte la consommation énergétique, etc)

----------


## fycjibe

> Quant a ton argument d'autorité, je te le laisse, peut etre que je te sous estime et que tu as au moins teste en plaçant dans la Defi, en achetant un Wallet, en faisant des transactions, en ouvrant un compte sur une plate forme, en lisant des forums de dev ... ?


J'ai testé les crypto tu ne savais pas encore que ca existait je pense, donc franchement, parfois, tu gagnerais à juste ne rien dire.

Moi je pense que y'a un moment, quand on a regardé ce qui peut se faire, c'est pas compliqué de se rendre compte que y'a pas d'application interessante qui ne peuvent pas se faire mieux, moins cher plus facilement sans la blockchain et que ce qu'il reste au final c'est la spécualtion et le crime organisé. Maintenant ca marche bien pour des personnes dans ce cadre en effet, alors autant l'assumer que c'est ce qui te plait.

----------


## tompalmer

Eloso tu as fait l'effort et je te remercie, mais la c est un peu touffu comme message. 

L'essentiel de tes critiques concernent les activités illégales, je suis au regret de te dire que le crime organisé ADORE le cash avant tout. 

Il y a des rapports qui sortent annuellement et qui sont commentes sur ce topic, et pour la faire courte : 
- les transactions illicites représentent très peu de la masse
- La très grande majorité de celles ci concernent le piratage de plates formes ou de Smart Contract

Ce sont pas des infos qui viennent de mon cul, tu as les rapport Chainalysis qui bossent pour les gouvernements et surveillent toutes les blockchains




> concernant le travailleur du sexe, je pense que le souci principal n'est pas son compte en crypto, mais le fait qu'on est dans une frange de la population dont on considère le travail illégal tout en leur demandant de payer des impôts sur leurs revenus. Et on pourrait aussi débattre du fait que c'est un milieu gangrené par le crime organisé


Il faut arrêter 5 minutes, ca arrive a des cam girls qui n'ont rien a voir avec le monde de la rue. Quand bien même les raisons, les institutions ne sont pas censées t'empêcher de vivre ta vie comme tu l'entends, dans la mesure où tu respectes la loi bien sur

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Maintenant ca marche bien pour des personnes dans ce cadre en effet, alors autant l'assumer que c'est ce qui te plait.


:D alors je suis un criminel ou un spéculateur du coup ?

----------


## Eloso

Mon principal souci est que malgré ce que tu dis tu n'amènes aucun exemple concret.

Il se trouve que fycjibe (que j'apprécie beaucoup malgré son pseudo  ::rolleyes:: ) résume très bien ma pensée en bien plus court:




> J'ai testé les crypto tu tu savais pas encore que ca existait je pense, donc franchement, parfois, tu gagnerais à juste rien dire.
> 
> Moi je pense que y'a un moment, quand on a regardé ce qui peut se faire, c'est pas compliqué de se rendre compte que y'a pas d'application intéressante qui ne peuvent pas se faire mieux, moins cher plus facilement sans la blockchain et que *ce qu'il reste au final c'est la spéculation et le crime organisé*. Maintenant ça marche bien pour des personnes dans ce cadre en effet, alors autant l'assumer que c'est ce qui te plait.


J'ai peu d'empathie pour les gens qui font de la spéculation, mais bon, tant que c'est pas illégal... 
Maintenant, il serait juste temps d'assumer que c'est de la spéculation plutôt que de tenter de se draper dans l'excuse "non mais la techno amène des solutions innovantes". Ou alors nous donner des exemples concrets.

----------


## tompalmer

On sort d'un Bull Market, si vous voulez voir des choses qui se construisent c 'est les bons moments. 

Maintenant, comme j avais dit, l'essentiel des trucs utiles se font dans la finance décentralisée, y'a aussi dans le domaine de la vie privée, de l'identité décentralisée .. Tout ca ce sont les easy targets

Si par contre un jour on pouvait avancer sur la régulation, on pourrait faire de la Tokenisation (par exemple prendre une maison et la diviser en 300 unités, ce qui permet de révolutionner l'investissement)

----------


## Phenixy

> Si par contre un jour on pouvait avancer sur la régulation, on pourrait faire de la Tokenisation (par exemple prendre une maison et la diviser en 300 unités, ce qui permet de révolutionner l'investissement)


Donc on créerait un statut professionnel à cette maison (une société immobilière par exemple), on calculerait sa valeur globale, pour pouvoir ensuite vendre des parts de cette même société pour financer les actions économiques futures de cette société... Tiens est-ce qu'on pourrait pas d'ailleurs appeler ce fameux token une... action?



Purée je suis content de passer ici de temps en temps pour m'informer sur la future révolution de l'investissement.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est diffèrent puisque tu peux vendre les parts du bien de façon directe, et tu es pas limite par le nombre initial des parts (tu peux avoir 3,68 du token)

et surtout ca peut concerner n'importe quoi qui soit authentifie, une œuvre D'art, un objet, un bien, etc  Et achetable sans frontière

----------


## Verygromf

> C'est diffèrent puisque tu peux vendre les parts du bien de façon directe, et tu es pas limite par le nombre initial des parts (tu peux avoir 3,68 du token)
> 
> et surtout ca peut concerner n'importe quoi qui soit authentifie, une œuvre D'art, un objet, un bien, etc  Et achetable sans frontière


...je suis en train de réaliser que finalement, peut-être que les cryptos c'est effectivement de la merde, du coup  ::unsure:: 



Cela dit, application pratique monde réel toussa : sans les cryptos, les ransomwares n'existeraient pas, et les entreprises et autres hôpitaux ne s'emmerderaient pas à rendre leur infra un peu plus sûre et robuste, ni à éduquer leur personnel. 
Et les boites de sécurité informatique ne vendraient pas leurs outils de protection ni leurs "formations" à prix d'or.


_"cryptocurrencies : helping companies secure their networks since 2009"_  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

J'avais déjà posté l'article de Weaver peu après sa sortie sur le topic ouais. Globalement d'accord avec le message, simplement "not fit for purpose".

S'pas non plus un guignol le Weaver a priori: https://www2.eecs.berkeley.edu/Facul...s/nweaver.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Cela dit, application pratique monde réel toussa : sans les cryptos, les ransomwares n'existeraient pas, et les entreprises et autres hôpitaux ne s'emmerderaient pas à rendre leur infra un peu plus sûre et robuste, ni à éduquer leur personnel.


Ca revient un peu à dire "sans les cambrioleurs, les gens ne verrouilleraient pas leurs maisons".

----------


## Verygromf

Et les serruriers se retrouveraient au chômage ! Un pan entier de l'économie qui s'effondrerait  :Emo: 



(sinon j'avais pas mis de ninja mais c'était pour déconner hein)

----------


## Arthropode

> C'est diffèrent puisque tu peux vendre les parts du bien de façon directe, et tu es pas limite par le nombre initial des parts (tu peux avoir 3,68 du token)
> 
> et surtout ca peut concerner n'importe quoi qui soit authentifie, une œuvre D'art, un objet, un bien, etc  Et achetable sans frontière


Une action, ça peut se diviser, s'il y a un besoin réel de faire de la monnaie.
 Et je pense que tu peux déjà faire un acte de propriété partagé sur à peu près n'importe quoi d'utile. Genre j'ai un oncle qui possède 10% d'un voilier.

----------


## Verygromf

Je suis en train de réaliser que les valeurs portées par la communauté crypto sont finalement très éloignées des miennes, à moins qu'il ne s'agissent que d'une minorité bruyante  ::unsure:: 

Jae Kwon, le fondateur de Cosmos/Tendermint, qui soutient tranquillement Simone Gold sur twitter, le jour même où on apprend qu'elle a détourné le pognon de son asso antivax pour s'acheter une baraque.

Le déchainement de haine envers Sam Bankman-Fried en mode "de toute façon il fera pas une journée de prison c'est sûr, regardez cette photo avec bill clinton, et c'est un donateur du parti démocrate alors hein !", et bien sûr "mais pourquoi il est pas encore en prison hein ???" 

parce que bien sûr la justice fonctionne normalement en 2 jours.


Bref, mauvaise foi, antivax et complotisme, + tendances bien à droite, ce qui est quand même assez dingue vu que le concept même de blockchain implique une coopération internationale.


Un français qui nous suit depuis hier sur twitter, apparemment assez connu car beaucoup de followers : je regarde ce qu'il fait, il relaie surtout des trucs genre article de Valeurs Actuelles, des tweets de critiques des subventions accordées à SOS Méditerranée (qui sauve des migrants en mer !!!!!), le sondage à propos de l'unban de Trump de ce connard de Musk.


Fait chier, et on est encore bien trop petits pour pouvoir exprimer nos positions sans risquer de tuer la société.

----------


## deathdigger

Tu veux dire que des gens qui comptent devenir très riches en partant d'un mix entre système pyramidal et consommation excessive d'énergie polluante pour produire du pognon, ne sont pas de gauche ?  ::o:

----------


## Verygromf

Non mais y'a plein de validateurs qui annoncent utiliser des datacenters "carbon neutral" hein  ::trollface:: 

Faut bien rajouter un peu green washing sinon c'est pas drôle.

En tout cas, je vais devoir me faire violence pour ne pas réagir vertement à des messages complètement cons  ::|:

----------


## tompalmer

Bienvenue au club , en tant qu'expat je suis mis dans le même panier que des influenceurs qui montrent et vendent leur fion, et pourtant 95 % d'entre nous sont des gens avec des boulots normaux

Je vais pas dire que la crypto est une techno neutre politiquement, mais ceux qui la développent ne sont pas a mettre dans le même sac que SBF ou autre, mais la il faut remonter aux idées cypherpunk et compagnie

Maintenant y'a des cons partout, et parfois les cons c'est nous

----------


## deathdigger

Je ne dirai pas que vous êtes les cons de l'histoire. C'est juste que dans tout système, des personnes vont détourner l'idée originelle pour essayer de s'enrichir. Du coup, tes idéaux vont forcément se confronter à la réalité à un moment.

----------


## Clad

Moi je suis ce qu'ils appellent un maximaliste bitcoin (même si il y a un sacré paquet de têtes à claque qui revendiquent aussi ce terme mais enfin...)

J'ai fait des études de sciences éco, et j'adorais la macro. Et il y a quelque chose de dérangeant (pour ne pas dire absolument scandaleux) dans... pour faire très simple et à gros trait, la collusion entre les banques centrales et ceux qui les influence et les banques. Le chantage immonde au too big to fail: "Si moi, banque privée, je fais des conneries toi, état, t'es obligé de faire pression sur les banques centrales pour me noyer sous le pognon, parce que si je tombe tu tombes aussi et ta tête sera au bout d'une pique avec la mienne. Donc je peux prendre tous les risques les plus débile, si ça va je ferais des profits de dingue et je m'accaparerais une part indue des ressources, si ça marche pas tu me couvrira".

"Bitcoin fixes this" comme ils disent. C'est open source, decentralisé, les règles sont fixés par les techniciens qui maintiennent le système en place et personne d'autre.

Les autres cryptos n'offrent pas cette garantie. Les exchanges reproduisent le système bancaire actuel.

Quand un exchange ou un altcoin s'effondre, je suis triste pour les pauvres diables qui se sont fait plumer, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec bitcoin. A part peut être profiter de la popularité du bitcoin pour arnaquer le chaland, mais enfin c'est pas forcément la faute du bitcoin. C'est pas la faute de l'euro si on se fait arnaquer et qu'on y perd des euros.

La beauté du bitcoin c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin de banque, pas besoin de tiers, chacun peut se créer un compte très facilement avec des logiciels open source.

Ça a aussi son lot d’inconvénient: la tracabilité absolu et l'anonymat. L'impossibilité de contrôler le supply pour faire face à une crise ponctuelle. C'est pas une panacée. Mais tout compris c'est une amélioration de l'existant.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Bienvenue au club , en tant qu'expat je suis mis dans le même panier que des influenceurs qui montrent et vendent leur fion, et pourtant 95 % d'entre nous sont des gens avec des boulots normaux(...)


T'es expat où, à Dubaï, non ? Je ne pose pas la question pour faire une chasse aux sorcières mais si c'est le cas, je me demande qu'elle est l’intérêt de s'expatrier dans un tel pays. Très connement, je me dis que la question de la fiscalité est première et que le soucis des droits humains très secondaire.
Du coup (et probablement que je juge trop vite), je me dis aussi qu'être expat dans ce genre de pays est aussi un choix politique (comme tu peux le dire pour les cryptos).

----------


## Calys

> Bref, mauvaise foi, antivax et complotisme, + tendances bien à droite [...] le sondage à propos de l'unban de Trump de ce connard de Musk


Des sujets chers aux libertariens en fin de compte, rien de très étonnant quand on sait leur liens avec les courants anarcho-capitalistes et, par extension, aux cypherpunks.

De plus il faut pas se leurrer, la plupart des acteurs arrivés récemment dans le monde des cryptos ne sont pas là pour la technologie mais juste parce qu'ils ont compris qu'il y avait du pognon à se faire et une bonne partie des altcoins n'a jamais eu d'autre but que d'enrichir leur créateur...




> je suis mis dans le même panier que des influenceurs qui montrent et vendent leur fion


Venant de celui qui avait posté des liens affiliés sur le forum pour se faire du fric sur le dos des canards ta réaction est priceless  :Perfect:

----------


## tompalmer

> T'es expat où, à Dubaï, non ? Je ne pose pas la question pour faire une chasse aux sorcières mais si c'est le cas, je me demande qu'elle est l’intérêt de s'expatrier dans un tel pays. Très connement, je me dis que la question de la fiscalité est première et que le soucis des droits humains très secondaire.
> Du coup (et probablement que je juge trop vite), je me dis aussi qu'être expat dans ce genre de pays est aussi un choix politique (comme tu peux le dire pour les cryptos).



Si tu veux un aparté ma boite a MP est ouverte, mais la on est hors sujet




> Venant de celui qui avait posté des liens affiliés sur le forum pour se faire du fric sur le dos des canards ta réaction est priceless


Tu sais que si tu veux faire des attaques personnelles tu va vite te retrouver hors charte. 
Quant a juger de mon éthique, tu ne me connais pas, tu rebalances une vieille histoire dont tu ne connais ni les tenants, ni les aboutissants et qui a été classée sans suite par la modération.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des sujets chers aux libertariens en fin de compte, rien de très étonnant quand on sait leur liens avec les courants anarcho-capitalistes et, par extension, aux cypherpunks.
> 
> De plus il faut pas se leurrer, la plupart des acteurs arrivés récemment dans le monde des cryptos ne sont pas là pour la technologie mais juste parce qu'ils ont compris qu'il y avait du pognon à se faire et une bonne partie des altcoins n'a jamais eu d'autre but que d'enrichir leur créateur...


Perso j'ai vu de tout, tu as des gens qui se méfient des états de tous les bords de l'échiquier politique. 

Pour le reste tout le monde est d'accord, l'expression ShitCoin ne vient pas des détracteurs de la crypto, mais le fait que chacun puisse créer sa crypto fait partie des valeurs de Satoshi, pour le meilleur ou pour le pire

----------


## Fleuriste

> Moi je suis ce qu'ils appellent un maximaliste bitcoin (même si il y a un sacré paquet de têtes à claque qui revendiquent aussi ce terme mais enfin...)
> 
> J'ai fait des études de sciences éco, et j'adorais la macro. Et il y a quelque chose de dérangeant (pour ne pas dire absolument scandaleux) dans... pour faire très simple et à gros trait, la collusion entre les banques centrales et ceux qui les influence et les banques. Le chantage immonde au too big to fail: "Si moi, banque privée, je fais des conneries toi, état, t'es obligé de faire pression sur les banques centrales pour me noyer sous le pognon, parce que si je tombe tu tombes aussi et ta tête sera au bout d'une pique avec la mienne. Donc je peux prendre tous les risques les plus débile, si ça va je ferais des profits de dingue et je m'accaparerais une part indue des ressources, si ça marche pas tu me couvrira".
> 
> "Bitcoin fixes this" comme ils disent. C'est open source, decentralisé, les règles sont fixés par les techniciens qui maintiennent le système en place et personne d'autre.



Sur le fond, OK, mais comme les biens du quotidien (nourriture, essence, loisir, logement, ...) ne s'achètent pas en Bitcoin, dans les faits "Bitcoin fixes this" ne fonctionne pas.
Dans l'article cité précédemment:



> Why this computer scientist says All cryptocurrency should "Die in a fire"


Il est indiqué que les plateformes qui disent "accepter les paiements en Bitcoin" mentent, car en réalité elles passent systématiquement par un tiers pour convertir les Bitcoins en $ réels. Et ce sont ces $ qu'elles recoivent (et donc acceptent), pas les Bitcoin.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Quant a juger de mon éthique, tu ne me connais pas, tu rebalances une vieille histoire dont tu ne connais ni les tenants, ni les aboutissants et qui a été classée sans suite par la modération.


Les tenants :



Les aboutissants :



Une affaire fort difficile à cerner, ma foi. Mais je suis sûr qu'il nous manque plein de détails croustillants à base de grand-mère mourrant de froid dans un quartier abandonné de Vladivostok qui n'attend qu'un virement de son petit-fils pour racheter du charbon à mettre dans le poêle et commencer à décongeler sa pomme de terre afin de pouvoir la suçôter jusqu'au bout de la nuit pour tromper la faim.

Pour être un peu plus sérieux. On te connait quand même un peu et on peut commencer à esquisser ton éthique sans trop ramer. C'est ce qui arrive généralement quand on poste des milliers de fois sur des sujets de société, politiques, économiques, etc. avec des avis plutôt tranchés dans un forum. À la fin, ça finit par transpirer. Fin du H.S..

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Why this computer scientist says All cryptocurrency should "Die in a fire"


Un grand merci d'avoir posté ce lien et suscité ce "débat", je passais un peu par hasard et la lecture m'a bien intéressé.

Maintenant plus qu'à trouver le temps de regarder sa conf; avec un peu de chance il exprimera les idées de manière un peu moins "rentre-dedans".

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Verygromf

> Un grand merci d'avoir posté ce lien et suscité ce "débat", je passais un peu par hasard et la lecture m'a bien intéressé.
> 
> Maintenant plus qu'à trouver le temps de regarder sa conf; avec un peu de chance il exprimera les idées de manière un peu moins "rentre-dedans".


Pour ma part je ne suis (évidemment) pas d'accord avec son discours, même s'il soulève des éléments incontestables.

Ce qui me dérange le plus c'est le ton agressif et le journaliste qui abonde dans son sens et dont l'interview est très orientée. Les deux ont pour objectif de démonter les cryptos.

A propos des smart contracts :



```
They are written in a truly awful set of programming languages, but that’s just the icing on the cake.
```

Ils sont écrits en Rust ou Solidity, les 2 plus courants, qui permettent d'écrire du code complexe en important un minimum de librairies et donc d'avoir un programme final très compact (parce que ça coûte du pognon de l'uploader dans la chaine).

Mais vraiment ? Donc moi, comme je ne connais rien au C++ c'est automatiquement de la merde ?

Les NFT (bon là je partage un peu leur avis mais bref);



```
 WEAVER:Also, the other thing is: they’re ugly!


ROBINSON:
They’re really, really hideous.
```

Le jour où crée une polémique et que je suis interviewé, j'espère faire face à un journaliste aussi complaisant.

Bref, ça rend la lecture un peu désagréable quand même. Typiquement le genre de texte qui va convaincre les convaincus et pas plus.

----------


## Félire

Ça sent la banqueroute pour certains

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Ce qui me dérange le plus c'est le ton agressif et le journaliste qui abonde dans son sens et dont l'interview est très orientée. Les deux ont pour objectif de démonter les cryptos.


Pour Weaver, ce n'est pas choquant: c'est une position réfléchie et argumentée, et c'est son cheval de bataille. Je suis plutôt d'accord avec lui (en n'ayant pas ses connaissances), mais c'est une autre question.

Pour l'interviewer, c'est effectivement un peu plus embêtant. Il ne cherche pas du tout à lui apporter la contradiction et à le forcer à argumenter.

Et pour sa vidéo (1h) que j'ai regardée hier: c'est peu différent, il développe un peu mais toujours avec le même ton. Bon, ça fait quand même plaisir d'avoir un discours d'expert en sécurité informatique qui parle techniquement de blockchain (ça doit représenter les 5-10 premières minutes).

----------


## Roland d'O.

> Je suis en train de réaliser que les valeurs portées par la communauté crypto sont finalement très éloignées des miennes, à moins qu'il ne s'agissent que d'une minorité bruyante


Je rebondis là-dessus : il ne faut pas s'étonner que la frange "anti-système (au sens large)" de la société trouve un écho dans les cryptos. Cryptos qui permettent justement de by-passer "les Grandes Banques" et de rester en-dehors du "Système"

----------


## Arthropode

Les grandes entreprises de cryptomonnaies vont peut-être quand même devoir finir par apprendre des banques…

Quelques passages croustillants d'un article sur la recherche des milliards de FTX https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...1_4408996.html




> De multiples enquêtes pour fraude semblent d’autant plus probables que les premières déclarations de l’administrateur nommé à la tête de l’entreprise, John Ray III, sont accablantes pour l’ancienne direction. « De toute ma carrière, je n’ai jamais vu un tel échec des contrôles ni une telle absence d’informations financières fiables », a déclaré au Financial Times M. Ray, un professionnel expérimenté, qui avait notamment procédé à la liquidation du géant Enron.
> 
> Les premiers détails sur le fonctionnement de l’entreprise rendus publics par M. Ray semblent en effet à peine croyables pour une firme de cette taille et possédant autant de fonds : FTX ne tenait pas réellement de comptabilité, et n’avait d’ailleurs pas de comptable interne ; les fonds de la société ont été utilisés pour acheter des biens immobiliers pour ses dirigeants. Les décisions stratégiques et les ordres de paiement étaient validés par de simples émojis sur la messagerie de la compagnie.
> 
> Reconstituer un historique des décisions et établir des responsabilités sera très difficile : la messagerie interne était paramétrée pour effacer les messages au bout d’un certain temps. Vendredi 18 novembre, M. Ray a annoncé le licenciement de l’ensemble des hauts responsables de l’entreprise, tous amis proches de M. Bankman-Fried, et de Caroline Ellison, PDG d’Alameda et ex-petite amie de M. Bankman-Fried.


Avec en plus un possible conflit juridique entre la SEC des Bahamas (où était domicilié la maison FTX), et les autorités américaines, auprès desquelles s'était déclaré en faillite l'une des filiales de FTX.

----------


## fycjibe

Y'a du monde qui devrait finir en prison dans cette histoire. Et el pire c'est que y'a encore des gens pour inviter Bankman-Fried a causer à des conférences.

----------


## Ironbob

> Les grandes entreprises de cryptomonnaies vont peut-être quand même devoir finir par apprendre des banques…
> 
> Quelques passages croustillants d'un article sur la recherche des milliards de FTX https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...1_4408996.html
> 
> 
> 
> Avec en plus un possible conflit juridique entre la SEC des Bahamas (où était domicilié la maison FTX), et les autorités américaines, auprès desquelles s'était déclaré en faillite l'une des filiales de FTX.


Tu oublies que l'entreprise FTX dirigée par Mr Sam Bankman-Fried a prêté 1 milliard de dollars au particulier Mr Bankman-Fried Sam qui s'en ait servi notamment pour acheter 19 luxueuses propriétés aux Bahamas. Un vrai philanthrope cet homme.

----------


## Eloso

> Tu oublies que l'entreprise FTX dirigée par Mr Sam Bankman-Fried a prêté 1 milliard de dollars au particulier Mr Bankman-Fried Sam qui s'en ait servi notamment pour acheter 19 luxueuses propriétés aux Bahamas. Un vrai philanthrope cet homme.


C'est clairement pas une banque traditionnelle qui aurait fait ça! Encore un point positif en faveur des crypto !  ::trollface:: 

_Désolé, c'est trop facile comme troll. Mais cela donne un exemple intéressant de ce que l'on peut faire avec AUCUN contrôle, même si cela reste un cas extrême._

----------


## Shosuro Phil

C'est une arnaque possible ça? Si la société est en faillite, les créanciers vont pas se précipiter sur l'emprunteur pour le forcer à rembourser sa dette vu que c'est une créance de la société?

----------


## Eloso

> C'est une arnaque possible ça? Si la société est en faillite, les créanciers vont pas se précipiter sur l'emprunteur pour le forcer à rembourser sa dette vu que c'est une créance de la société?


Je pense qu'il n'avait pas prévu que FTX ferait faillite aussi vite.

----------


## Ironbob

> C'est une arnaque possible ça? Si la société est en faillite, les créanciers vont pas se précipiter sur l'emprunteur pour le forcer à rembourser sa dette vu que c'est une créance de la société?


Les créanciers vont se précipiter sur rien du tout, c'est la justice qui a pouvoir d'établir, sur preuve de malversations, la possibilité de récupérer dans les avoirs personnels de SBF les fonds pour rembourser les créanciers de FTX, et malheureusement ça risque de prendre du temps.

EDIT: Pour préciser, les dirigeants mis en place pour essayer de sauver le navire après la mise à l'écart de SBF se sont rendus compte qu'il avait mis en place dans le système informatique de la boîte des backdoors pour pouvoir déplacer des fonds sans que les propres équipes de gestion de FTX ne puissent être au courant. On est dans de l'escroquerie de haut niveau.

----------


## tompalmer

Ce qui me rend dingue, c'est que des gens aient pu tout mettre sur des plates formes centralisées avec ce qui est arrivé avec Luna. 

Je m'attendais a des faillites en cascade, et j'ai quelques noms en tête de plates formes ou je mettrais pas un copec dessus avant encore une bonne année. Il doit bien y'avoir des entreprises qui ont des problèmes de Treso et qui vont les avoir jusqu'au prochain Bull run s'il arrive

----------


## Seemon

> La beauté du bitcoin c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin de banque, pas besoin de tiers, chacun peut se créer un compte très facilement avec des logiciels open source.


C'est joli sur le papier mais dans les faits, quand on regarde la concentration du BTC par wallet, ça sent quand même la centralisation. Surtout quand plusieurs de ces wallets appartiennent évidemment à une même personne.

Donc au fond, qu'on ait besoin d'une banque ou non, ne change pas et ne changera jamais le fond du problème.

----------


## tompalmer

Tu confonds concentration et centralisation

----------


## Seemon

> Tu confonds concentration et centralisation.


Inutile de se cacher derrière la sémantique. Une trop forte concentration conduit de facto à une centralisation. Et cette problématique ne date pas d'hier.

----------


## tompalmer

Sur un reseau en proof of Stake peut etre, en Proof of Work comme le BTC non.

----------


## punishthecat

Quelqu'un serait chaud pour faire un tuto destiné au nuls pour acheter un tout petit peu de bitcoin, le stocker indépendamment et ne pas le perdre car le bout de papier ou tu as marqué ta clé a été bouffé par ton chien ? (bon j'ai pas de chien, mais j'ai des poules et des canards, c'est pire)

----------


## tompalmer

1) S'inscrire sur une plate forme
2) faire un depot et acheter la crypto au prix voulu
3) Faire un retrait vers une wallet physique (Trezor ou Ledger)

Comme ces clés coutent autours des 100 balles, c'est pas forcement intéressant d'en acheter pour stocker de faibles montants. 

De la tu as la solution des wallet electronique comme Exodus (j'aimais bien l'interface). 

Dans tous les cas tu as un bout de papier mais il ne sert qu'à la récupération si tu perds ton wallet, mais rien ne t'empêche de la stocker sur un HDD chiffré, une clé USB ou autre

Ce qu'on veut pas c'est que ca tombe dans de mauvaises mains. 

Et les Hardware wallets faut les acheter neufs sur le site du fabricant, pour être surs qu'ils ne sont pas trafiqués

----------


## Dross

> Et les Hardware wallets faut les acheter neufs sur le site du fabricant, pour être surs qu'ils ne sont pas trafiqués


Et comme ça quand leur BDD est hackée tu as le risque qu'une bande débarque chez toi pour récupérer le wallet hardware.  ::ninja:: 

(suite à cette anecdote, jamais de la vie j'achète ce genre de truc chez quelqu'un qui connais mon adresse)

----------


## tompalmer

Oui après tu peux acheter avec un faux nom et livrer en relais

----------


## Silver

> Oui après tu peux acheter avec un faux nom et livrer en relais


Donc ton conseil pour quelqu'un qui veut acheter un produit dont les gains à la vente sont taxables est d'effectuer des actions qui s'apparentent à une tentative de dissimulation de biens ?
https://www.economie.gouv.fr/cedef/r...cryptomonnaies
https://www.quechoisir.org/actualite...n-2023-n97736/

Quelles sanctions en cas de fraude fiscale ?
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F31451

J'ai modobell parce que ce conseil me semble borderline illégal...

Étrangement, je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser un faux nom et une fausse adresse pour mon argent laissé dans les banques traditionnelles ou mes investissements.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tompalmer

Euh calmos on parle pas du tout de ca

Si tu veux faire une analogie, c'est acheter un coffre fort sous un faux nom, ca ne t'empeche pas de declarer ce qu'il y a dedans. Le but c'est de se protéger des hackers uniquement

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Étrangement, je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser un faux nom et une fausse adresse pour mon argent laissé dans les banques traditionnelles ou mes investissements.


Tu confonds tout, tu peux pas t'inscrire sur une plate forme avec un faux nom.
La on parle juste d'un clé USB qui contient un mot de passe

Pour le contexte : Quand Ledger a leak sa BDD d'acheteurs, tu avais nom, prenom, adresse, telephone, et mail  de tout ceux qui ont acheté un Ledger, donc cible de choix pour des agressions (apparemment ca s'est produit), et a minima ca a crée des campagnes de phishing

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans tous les cas la faille de Ledger a été corrigée, je crois que c'était une faille de Shopify. Je repondais simplement a Dross. Vraiment pas chouette de Modobell sur un truc technique avec des accusations aussi ridicules. 

Et dissimuler l'achat d'un Ledger ne sert a rien dans un contexte de fraude, strictement. Les cryptos sont tracables a un autre niveau

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sans parler de dissimulation de biens le fait d'acheter ton Wallet -ou ton coffre - sous un faux nom reste illégal (mais c'est moins grave que frauder oui).   ::unsure:: 
Je sais pas si le monde de la crypto est si merveilleux ou pourri que ça, mais à chaque fois que je lis tes conseils ça ne me donne vraiment pas envie de "tester". T'es pas très doué en marketing  ::P:

----------


## punishthecat

> Donc ton conseil pour quelqu'un qui veut acheter un produit dont les gains à la vente sont taxables est d'effectuer des actions qui s'apparentent à une tentative de dissimulation de biens ?
> https://www.economie.gouv.fr/cedef/r...cryptomonnaies
> https://www.quechoisir.org/actualite...n-2023-n97736/
> 
> Quelles sanctions en cas de fraude fiscale ?
> https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F31451
> 
> J'ai modobell parce que ce conseil me semble borderline illégal...
> 
> Étrangement, je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser un faux nom et une fausse adresse pour mon argent laissé dans les banques traditionnelles ou mes investissements.


Non il conseille de ne pas donner ses coordonnées a quelqu'un dont on est pas sur, j'ai vraiment pas compris ça comme une invitation à la fraude.
En tout cas c'est trop complexe pour moi, je vais prendre un etf crypto quand binance aura suivi son camarade pour le lol et ça ira bien  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

> Sans parler de dissimulation de biens le fait d'acheter ton Wallet -ou ton coffre - sous un faux nom reste illégal (mais c'est moins grave que frauder oui).  
> Je sais pas si le monde de la crypto est si merveilleux ou pourri que ça, mais à chaque fois que je lis tes conseils ça ne me donne vraiment pas envie de "tester". T'es pas très doué en marketing


Techniquement oui, maintenant tu peux aussi faire confiance a Ledger. 

Et perso je suis pas spécialement un promoteur de la crypto, je fais que répondre a une question technique.

----------


## Tellure

Faire livrer en relais sous un faux nom quand 90% d'entre eux vérifient l'identité c'est un conseil très malin en tout cas.

----------


## tompalmer

> En tout cas c'est trop complexe pour moi, je vais prendre un etf crypto quand binance aura suivi son camarade pour le lol et ça ira bien



Je crois pas vraiment en la chute de Binance, ils ont fait auditer leurs comptes. Je sais pas qui propose des ETF cryptos (en finance traditionelle), mais ca résout pas le risque de faillites de plate formes. 

Y'avait aussi un moyen d' acheter de l' or tokenisé en ERC20 comme Paxos Gold ou DGX, comme quoi il est possible d' investir dans d' autres truc que la crypto en soit

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faire livrer en relais sous un faux nom quand 90% d'entre eux vérifient l'identité c'est un conseil très malin en tout cas.



Exact, je pensais plutôt a des boites postales. Ou alors donner le nom d'un type que tu connais mais si c'est pour qu'il se fasse cambrioler c'est pas malin non plus  ::lol:: 

Par contre c'était pas un conseil, mon seul conseil etait de se procurer un Ledger (ou autre) de façon authentique. D' ailleurs il y a peut être des revendeurs sur Paris qui sont officiels et tout. 

La solution du Wallet Electronique est tout de meme suffisante dans bien des cas, et c'est gratuit.

----------


## Dross

Et que c'est le genre d'info qui peut être communiqué lors du payement par carte... donc potentiellement annulation du paiement et blocage de la carte.

----------


## Nasma

> Je crois pas vraiment en la chute de Binance, ils ont fait auditer leurs comptes. Je sais pas qui propose des ETF cryptos (en finance traditionelle), mais ca résout pas le risque de faillites de plate formes. 
> 
> Y'avait aussi un moyen d' acheter de l' or tokenisé en ERC20 comme Paxos Gold ou DGX, comme quoi il est possible d' investir dans d' autres truc que la crypto en soit


Sur le topic des USA j'ai vu passer ça.




> Il avait été démontré que les plus grosses ventes de NFTs avaient été le fait d'un petit groupe de 10-20 personnes liées à la compagnie qui les mettait en vente.
> 
> On a aussi une bonne liste dans la catégorie "wash trade" :
> https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?theme=...rm-wash-trades
> 
> Sinon, sortez le popcorn pour Binance. Le cabinet d'audit français Mazard suspend tous ses services auprès des cryptos, du coup les "preuves de réserves" de Binance ne sont plus disponibles.
> https://www.bfmtv.com/crypto/apres-a...212160260.html
> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/12/16/maza...cryptocom.html


Donc ils ont fait auditer leur comptes ...

----------


## punishthecat

> Je crois pas vraiment en la chute de Binance, ils ont fait auditer leurs comptes. Je sais pas qui propose des ETF cryptos (en finance traditionelle), mais ca résout pas le risque de faillites de plate formes. 
> 
> Y'avait aussi un moyen d' acheter de l' or tokenisé en ERC20 comme Paxos Gold ou DGX, comme quoi il est possible d' investir dans d' autres truc que la crypto en soit


Non clairement il est possible d'investir dans tout, moi je suis a 80% actions, ETF world, sp500 et euro, donc la crypto c'est pour le lol et je me dit que vu le bordel actuel ça peut être le moment d'y mettre 1% de mon épargne.

----------


## tompalmer

> Et que c'est le genre d'info qui peut être communiqué lors du payement par carte... donc potentiellement annulation du paiement et blocage de la carte.


Alors non, les infos de facturations / livraison ne sont pas liées a ce que tu remplis dans le petit Iframe ou tu remplis la carte. Les premieres ne servent qu'a l' entreprise pour sa compta. après ca depend des solutions de paiement, mais dans 90% des cas tu peux mettre n' importe quoi (je parle juste techniquement, faites pas ca)




> Sur le topic des USA j'ai vu passer ça.
> 
> Donc ils ont fait auditer leur comptes ...


Les news de ce genre y' en a depuis toujours avec Binance. 
Et j' ai aucun problème a croire que Binance est pas joli joli, tous les exchanges et toutes les banques ont fait des conneries. Et c' est d' ailleurs assez admis que Binance a de la merde au cul (mais pas pour leur collateralisation)

Mais c'est pas parce que tu te fais enquêter que c'est la fin, généralement ca finit avec des accords ou une amende. En plus Binance et Binance US sont deux entités séparées. 

Tout peut arriver hein, mais comme Binance est vraiment systémique, memes les USA font gaffe avant de taper

De ce que j' avais lu Binance a fait auditer ses wallets en fait, pour s'assurer qu'ils ont bien 100% de crypto.

----------


## Nasma

> Alors non, les infos de facturations / livraison ne sont pas liées a ce que tu remplis dans le petit Iframe ou tu remplis la carte. Les premieres ne servent qu'a l' entreprise pour sa compta
> 
> 
> 
> Les news de ce genre y' en a depuis toujours avec Binance. 
> Et j' ai aucun problème a croire que Binance est pas joli joli, tous les exchanges et toutes les banques ont fait des conneries. Et c' est d' ailleurs assez admis que Binance a de la merde au cul (mais pas pour leur collateralisation)
> 
> Mais c'est pas parce que tu te fais enquêter que c'est la fin, généralement ca finit avec des accords ou une amende. En plus Binance et Binance US sont deux entités séparées. 
> 
> Tout peut arriver hein, mais comme Binance est vraiment systémique, memes les USA font gaffe avant de taper


J'ai peut étre mal compris le message que j'ai cité.

Mais ça ne dit pas que Binance a de la merde au cul juste que leur compte ont pas vraiment été audité contrairement a ce que tu affirmais plus haut.

----------


## tompalmer

J' ai complete en edit



> De ce que j' avais lu Binance a fait auditer ses wallets en fait, pour s'assurer qu'ils ont bien 100% de crypto.


Les comptes financiers c' est autre chose, mais a priori pour 1 BTC virtuel il y a bien 1 BTC réel (101 % en fait), et ce pour tous les actifs de la plate forme

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Re edit : 101 % c' etait Mazar et Cryptoquant dit 97 %
https://www.investing.com/news/crypt...report-2966673




> Binance’s BTC liabilities are 97% collateralized by Binance’s assets, as per the report.
> CryptoQuant reported that Binance does not show any FTX-like behavior.
> The author of last week’s reserves report of Binance, Mazars, will reportedly no longer take crypto client.
> CryptoQuant revealed that Binance’s BTC liabilities or customer deposits are 97% collateralized by Binance’s assets. This collateralization grows 101% when the BTC loaned out to customers is included.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Maintenant je peux vous dire pourquoi Binance ne tombera (a priori) pas, c'est le seul lieu ou les gens qui sont dans la crypto donnent leur identité, donc si ca tombe les gouvernements ne peuvent plus tracer les flux et ca redevient la jungle. 
Y' a d' autres plates formes, mais la chute de Binance c'est tellement gros que tu peux pas prévoir les consequences

----------


## Silver

> Exact, je pensais plutôt a des boites postales. Ou alors donner le nom d'un type que tu connais mais si c'est pour qu'il se fasse cambrioler c'est pas malin non plus 
> 
> Par contre c'était pas un conseil, mon seul conseil etait de se procurer un Ledger (ou autre) de façon authentique. D' ailleurs il y a peut être des revendeurs sur Paris qui sont officiels et tout. 
> 
> La solution du Wallet Electronique est tout de meme suffisante dans bien des cas, et c'est gratuit.


Ouvrir une boîte postale nécessite de fournir ton identité. Ce sont ceux qui enverront vers cette boite postale qui ne la connaitront pas forcément, mais sous des conditions précises (cf. les conditions de la Poste en bas de page) :
https://www.laposte.fr/produits/arti...sur-le-facteur




> 5.2 Modalités d’adressage/ Critères de l’adresse Boîte Postale
> (...) *L’adressage sous des initiales, sous des chiffres ou toute indication anonyme, est interdit.* Toutefois, cette
> interdiction n’est pas applicable aux envois adressés sous des initiales dont le groupement constitue soit une
> marque de commerce, soit l’abréviation notoirement connue de la dénomination d’une société ou d’un
> établissement déterminé. Tout envoi adressé à l’abonné qui serait mal libellé (absence des spécificités Boîte
> Postale) pourrait subir un retard de traitement de La Poste, pour lequel elle ne saurait être tenue pour responsable.


Bref, est-ce qu'on peut se mettre d'accord que peu importe comment tu retournes cet exemple, ça reste franchement borderline ?  ::P: 

Quant à Binance, les cabinets d'audit se sont retirés justement parce que Binance, Crypto.com et Kucoin ont fait miroiter une "transparence" à leur communauté en parlant de faire auditer leurs compagnies, mais tout ce qu'ils ont présenté étaient des preuves de réserves, bien moins exhaustives qu'un audit. Comme les cabinets ont flairé une communication trompeuse et sont très réticents à se retrouver affichés avec des boites qui risquent de se faire épingler pour escroquerie, ils ont pris la décision radicale de ne plus faire affaire avec des compagnies de crypto. Ce qui en dit quand même long sur la confiance qui est accordée aux cryptos.

Pourquoi ? Parce que ces cabinets ont tous en tête ce qui s'est passé avec le scandale Enron et le démantèlement d'Andersen, l'un des grands cabinets d'audit de l'époque qui avait détecté la fraude d'Enron mais avait décidé de fermer les yeux pour ne pas perdre de juteux contrats. Donc le fait que les cabinets se retirent ajoute un nouveau drapeau rouge qu'il vaut mieux ne pas ignorer quand on décide de faire affaire avec Binance, Crypto.com, Kucoin et compagnie.

Pour plus de renseignements sur le scandale Enron, il y a cette vidéo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5qC1YGRMKI

----------


## tompalmer

> Ouvrir une boîte postale nécessite de fournir ton identité. Ce sont ceux qui enverront vers cette boite postale qui ne la connaitront pas forcément, mais sous des conditions précises (cf. les conditions de la Poste en bas de page)


Moi je ne préconise rien, désolé si tu vois en mes messages des conseils en crimes en tous genre. 
Meme si j' ai le sentiment que tu aimerais que ce soit le cas puisque tu essayes de te rabattre sur une autre accusation quand la premiere est complètement hors de propos. 

Je dis simplement qu'entre le risque de se prendre un coup de cle de 12 en rentrant chez soi le soir, ou mentir sur son nom sur une page web, certains préféreront le second choix. 

Personnellement je chercherais a éventuellement trouver un revendeur qui soit safe, utiliser une autre marque, ou me rabattre sur un wallet electronique. Il y a d' autres solutions

Mais si toi tu as des solutions ou des conseils, n' hésites pas en proposer

----------


## Dross

> Alors non, les infos de facturations / livraison ne sont pas liées a ce que tu remplis dans le petit Iframe ou tu remplis la carte. Les premieres ne servent qu'a l' entreprise pour sa compta. après ca depend des solutions de paiement, mais dans 90% des cas tu peux mettre n' importe quoi (je parle juste techniquement, faites pas ca)


Comme tu le dis ça dépends des solutions, et je pense au contraire que dans 90% les infos sont envoyées et croisées. D'ailleurs, j'ai déjà eu le soucis avec certaines de mes cartes (habitant au Canada et envoyant des choses chez mes parents en France), donc loin d'être aussi anecdotique que tu le prétends, surtout sur ces sites importants qui ne se limitent pas à l'intégration d'un iframe du pauvre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Moi je ne préconise rien,





> Oui après tu peux acheter avec un faux nom et livrer en relais


C'est pas comme si t'évoquais vaguement l'idée de loin en passant, par hasard. Autant l'accusation de fraude est déplacée, autant tu peux au moins assumer de pointer fortement du doigt le fait d'utiliser une fausse identité. Et même pour de bonnes raisons une falsification reste une falsification. Plein de personnes ont du pognon en banque sans pour autant se prendre "un coup de clé de 12", pourquoi ce serait plus risqué avec les cryptos ? En gros si je pique le fameux wallet je peux me co n'importe où pour récupérer les cryptos placées ? Si c'est ça c'est vachement bien sécurisé...Mais comme de toute façon les cryptos sont traçables, ça ne devrait pas être un réel souci, on doit pouvoir les retrouver d'une manière ou d'une autre, non ?

----------


## Clad

> pourquoi ce serait plus risqué avec les cryptos ?


Avoir des bitcoin, c'est pas l'équivalent d'avoir de la monnaie fiduciaire en banque, c'est l'équivalent d'en avoir sous ton matelas. Ça te met à l'abris d'une banque qui fait faillite ou qui t'empêche d'une manière ou d'une autre de disposer de tes économies, mais ça te protège pas de l'attaque à la clef de 12.

(Je parle bien de disposer de ses propres bitcoin, pas de les laisser chez un intermediaire genre cryptocom ou binance, qui sont les équivalents des banques du monde crypto. Ce genre de plate forme comporte des avantages, c'est eux qui se chargent de securiser ton compte, et des inconvenients, le risque de banqueroute en particulier. Et comme on est au tout début c'est encore le far ouest comme les premières banques il y a quelques siècles qui étaient tout auss casse gueule)

De la même manière que si tu as des lingots d'or à la cave ou des billets sous ton matelas tu te feras le plus discret possible et t'iras pas le gueuler sur tous les toits, si tu as des bitcoin tu vas essayer à rester le plus anonyme possible. Pas pour le fisc, lui il te trouvera toujours si tu joue au con (contrairement aux espèces, chaque transacton effectuée sur le réseau bitcoin est totalement et 100% publique, le fisc peut tout suivre à la trace si il s'en donne les moyens), mais pour pas tenter les malveillants ou agacer les copains. Exactement ce que faisaient nos anciens avec les billets sous le matelas.

Imagine qu'il existe un coffre fort particulier qui ne serve qu'à stocker les lingots d'or et rien d'autre. Si tu en achètes un, c'est 100% certain que tu as des lingots d'or car il n'a aucun autre intérêt. Tu aurais envie de minimiser autant que possible le nombre de gens qui savent que tu en as acheté un non ? En particulier si ça peut se retrouver sur une base de donnée avec ton nom et ton adresse qui peut se faire pirater et partir dans la nature.

D'ailleurs tiens finalement j'utilise quasiment plus la carte cryptocom. Avant j'aurais eventuellement pu faire des jaloux, maintenant je pense que je fais plus pitié qu'autre chose quand je paye avec. "Ohlala le pov' gars il a acheté des cryptos il a du perdre toutes ses économies" (ce qui est en plus pas super loin de la vérité, faut avouer ça pique un peu)

----------


## vectra

Binance a volontairement coulé FTX.
Alors OK, FTX c'était des connards sous coke, mais Binance n'est pas beaucoup mieux. Je vois mal les USA laisser passer ça dans un contexte de guerre économique, surtout dans un cadre qui s'affranchit très largement de la légalité.

----------


## tompalmer

> En gros si je pique le fameux wallet je peux me co n'importe où pour récupérer les cryptos placées ? Si c'est ça c'est vachement bien sécurisé...Mais comme de toute façon les cryptos sont traçables, ça ne devrait pas être un réel souci, on doit pouvoir les retrouver d'une manière ou d'une autre, non ?


Non il faudrait qu' on te prenne le code pin on qu' on te fasse donner la clé de recuperation. Faudrait qu'il y ait torture en gros. 

Derriere oui les cryptos sont tracables, mais tu sais pas quand tu les recuperera

----------


## Dross

> Plein de personnes ont du pognon en banque sans pour autant se prendre "un coup de clé de 12", pourquoi ce serait plus risqué avec les cryptos ? En gros si je pique le fameux wallet je peux me co n'importe où pour récupérer les cryptos placées ? Si c'est ça c'est vachement bien sécurisé...Mais comme de toute façon les cryptos sont traçables, ça ne devrait pas être un réel souci, on doit pouvoir les retrouver d'une manière ou d'une autre, non ?


Comme dit Clad, ça te met une cible dans le dos si ce genre de données pars dans la nature : ça veux dire que tu as potentiellement une grosse somme d'argent à ton domicile ou pas loin. Et que même si c'est protégé par mot de passe et autre, ça ne fait pas disparaître ce problème là :

----------


## tompalmer

Cela dit tu as des solutions comme le Multi signature

----------


## Dross

Donc tu peux te faire taper dessus très longtemps si le mec ne te crois pas. 
Pas génial.

----------


## tompalmer

Oui mais un moment tu peux pas avoir de risque zéro, tu as des gens qui se font agresser chez eux pour leurs bijoux ou leur or, d'autres a la sortie des DAB ... 

Si un mec se décide de faire du mal a un autre et qu'il a pas de protection particulière, la techno n'y peut rien. 

La crypto est conçue pour te protéger des banques, mais contre de la criminalité classique ca fait pas de miracles

----------


## Dross

Mais tu peux diminuer les risques : comme ne pas acheter en ligne un truc comme un wallet hardware où ton nom/adresse pourrai fuiter ensuite et être assez problématique.

----------


## tompalmer

J'en connais pas des revendeurs, peut etre coinhouse.

----------


## 564.3

Autant prendre un stockage chiffré générique non ?
Et éventuellement booter un OS ultra sécurisé dédié pour faire les transactions, si on craint que celui qu'on utilise habituellement soit compromis. En vérifiant tout le traffic réseau en plus si on a des doutes.
Bon ça vaut aussi pour le matos spécialisé de toute façon, si on est parano.

----------


## tompalmer

L'avantage du Ledger est qu'il permet une validation matérielle a chaque transaction, il propose une interface dans un soft et tu peux avoir ca sur toutes les plates formes

Si tu te fais pirater ton ordi tu as la double validation

----------


## 564.3

Mouais, si le firmware est open source pourquoi pas, sinon je préfère quelque chose que je peux auditer et upgrader moi même.
Le stockage chiffré classique est multi facteur, il faut la clé et la passphrase (et/ou autre).

Enfin c'est probablement plus simple à utiliser, mais si on craint pour sa vie parce qu'il y a des traces de l'achat, ça vaut peut être le coup d'étudier les alternatives.

----------


## vectra

Pour ceux qui douteraient encore que Binance n'est rien d'autre qu'un cloaque à ciel ouvert:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20BEJouWBgY

Outre l'implication directe dans le sabotage de FTX (que je ne défends pas, ils font la même chose à la base), l'usage de binance par l'Iran pour contourner les sanctions, de même que le blanchissement d'argent par le crime organisé, sont étudiés de près par le US Justice Department.

----------


## Herman Speed

Si c'est avéré, ils vont prendre CHER. 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binance

Peut-être qu'ils ne vont pas dégommer une plateforme qui peut servir à la récolte.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nols

Cher, oui. on se souvient du cas BNP

----------


## tompalmer

Tiens en parlant Exchange Swissborg relance les offres promotionnelles a l'inscription, ca faisait longtemps. Y'a probablement besoin de faire du sang neuf du coté des plates formes, comme Coinbase qui offrait pas mal de crypto
J'ai un peu chié sur eux (frais élevés) mais au moins ils ont toujours été clean (jusqu'à preuve du contraire  ::trollface::  )



Spoiler Alert! 





> Du 20 au 27 décembre, la plateforme de cryptomonnaies SwissBorg double les récompenses pour toutes les inscriptions effectuées depuis un lien d'invitation.
> 
> Au cours de cette période, un individu n'ayant pas encore de compte sur SwissBorg peut s'y inscrire pour tenter de remporter jusqu'à 200 € en tokens CHSB.
> 
> Il y a toutefois quelques prérequis pour être éligible à cette offre temporaire :
> 
> Vous devez vous inscrire depuis un lien d'invitation
> Vous devez valider le processus de KYC ;
> Vous devez approvisionner votre compte SwissBorg avec au moins 100 €.
> ...






Je regarde maintenant tout ca un peu de loin, mais on dirait que l'écosystème commence a se remettre un peu au travail et sort de sa phase spéculative. 
Ceci étant 2023 pourrait être la dernière année avant que la régulation devienne vraiment trop contraignante dans certaines zones

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ceux qui douteraient encore que Binance n'est rien d'autre qu'un cloaque à ciel ouvert:
> 
> Outre l'implication directe dans le sabotage de FTX (que je ne défends pas, ils font la même chose à la base), l'usage de binance par l'Iran pour contourner les sanctions, de même que le blanchissement d'argent par le crime organisé, sont étudiés de près par le US Justice Department.


Alors attention quand même, il y a une nuance entre proposer un service qui peut être abusé par des criminels (et ca c'est applicable a tout le secteur financier) et participer activement a une fraude de grande ampleur. 

Et je sais pas si c'est une façade mais Binance a toujours bossé avec les autorités. Faut pas croire par exemple que les Iraniens s'inscrivent la dessus comme le péquin moyen, ca doit être des montages complexes avec des tiers et des fausses identités

Parce que sinon on peut y aller openbar et dire que Whatsapp est complice du terrorisme par exemple.
Les politiciens sont dans leur rôle d'appuyer la dessus, mais faut pas être dupe non plus

par contre l'entreprise derrière Tether a vraiment trempé activement dans des saloperies, c'est un peu vieux maintenant, mais l'USDT tient toujours

----------


## vectra

Un article random qui évoque l'usage que font les trafiquants de drogue des cryptos:

https://www.vice.com/fr/article/4axq...es-trafiquants

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pige pas trop l'article dans le contexte, ils ne parlent que de traffic de cash, et font 2 mentions mineures aux cryptos.

Sinon récemment j'ai découvert que dans le bitcoin y'avait un espace reservée pour stocker des informations arbitraires dans une transaction, et apparemment des Hackeurs s'en sont servis comme C&C (command & control) pour leur réseau de hack. Le C&C est toujours une étape un peu compliqué car il faut garantir que tu puisses recevoir les instructions (genre un petit serveur que tu loues). Avec la blockchain c'est tranquille c'est garanti (accessible partout, décentralisée).

Pour les profanes: quand t'as un réseau de Bots partout dans le monde par exemple, il faut un moyen à chaque bot (s'comme une marionette) de recevoir des commandes. Donc généralement les bots se connectent à un serveur public et lisent les commandes du jour. Le problème c'est que c'est hyper grillé quand c'est fait comme ça, t'as 1000 bots se connectant à la même adresse, etc.

A mourir de rire quelque part, car ça se trouve un mec qui utilise des bitcoins s'est fait touché par ce hack, et dans la blockchain y'a l'instruction qui a servi à le pourrir. Le mec se tire dans le pied. Et ces instructions de hack sont à jamais persistées dans la blockchain, c'est beau.

Enfin une vraie application qui utilise les cryptos avec une valeur ajoutée hahaha, s'même pas une blague c'est vraiment une bonne idée lol

----------


## franky4xa

Oui, enfin, là, dans l'article, les cryptos sont citées une seule fois: "pour acheter de l'or ou des cryptos".  L'article est surtout sur le transfert d'argent liquide vers Dubaï par transport aérien, via des mules, jeunes personnes attirées par l'argent facile

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain grillé de 6 minutes Franky, dur, en plus sont citées deux fois pas une  ::ninja::

----------


## franky4xa

Argh, je lis trop lentement  ::(:   :^_^: 
Et j'ai loupé une citation (que la recherche dans la page loupe également)  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

C'est un article "faible" hein. Vice, c'est la référence pour rien à ma connaissance. 
Mais ce genre de mention poppe de plus en plus dans la presse, et en soit ça n'a rien d'étonnant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Alors désolé pour la source, mais du coup: https://www.bfmtv.com/crypto/bitcoin/pourquoi-le-mythe-du-blanchiment-d-argent-avec-le-bitcoin-resiste_AV-202208260437.html





> En 2021, les échanges illicites ont concerné 0,15 % des transactions sur l'ensemble des transactions de l'écosystème selon une étude de la société Chainalysis.


J'en suis le premier surpris, je pensais le pourcentage plus élevé, mais voilà...

Après:



> Pour Faustine Fleuret, la patronne de l'association pour le développement des actifs numériques (ADAN)


Je ne connais pas la personne donc je ne la juge pas, mais c'est la responsable d'une association pour le développement des cryptos en France qui est interviewé, autant dire que le discours aurait pu difficilement être "Alors oui c'est de la merde on a relevé environ 50% de blanchiment sur la totalité des transactions"  ::ninja:: 

Et 0.15% relevés ça reste "relevés", en toute logique on ne sait pas ce qui est passé au travers des mailles du filet...

----------


## tompalmer

Chainalysis a de bons chiffres, ils bossent pour les gouvernements et pour les Exchange. D'ailleurs les patrons des agences gouvernementales comme le FBI ou Interpol disent pareil.. mais quand ils sont plus en poste

D'ailleurs dans les transactions illicites ils vont aussi compter aussi les hacks de plates formes qui représentent 40 ou 50% environ, donc oui ca fait partie des arguments pétés. 

Si tous les criminels étaient assez stupides pour utiliser des actifs traçables et indélébiles , ce serait le rêve des autorités.

----------

